# Furry Anime



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody here could throw a few titles at me of any Furry-related-anime type stuff, as I haven't a bloody clue. 

I'd google it, but I'd much rather have the opinions/suggestions of fellow fur-meeps.

 

*Tail waggles*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

Complete furry anime or anime with furry moments?
Or anime with furry characters?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

Wolf's Rain is good


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm...looks pretty sexy! Thanks for the screenies. I've jotted it down.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 10, 2008)

I've also heard good things about Wolf's Rain, though I haven't had a chance to watch it myself yet.
Now you mention it though, I haven't heard about many furry animes either, but I know a few people who love anime so I'll see if they know anything.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

*Plot*

_Wolf's Rain_ begins in Freeze City, a northern city in a world where the majority of people live in poverty and hardship. According to an old legend, when the end of the world comes, Paradise will appear, however, only wolves will have access to it. Although wolves are believed to have been hunted to extinction nearly two hundred years ago, they still exist, surviving by taking human form. 



Thanks to Wikipedia. I made sure to not include spoilers.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 10, 2008)

Search Youtube for "Chopperman".


----------



## AlexX (Nov 10, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, why is Wolf's Rain considered "furry"? The characters are either human or animal with no in-between...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

AlexX said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why is Wolf's Rain considered "furry"? The characters are either human or animal with no in-between...


Its the closest thing to it. Everything else has cat girls, that are more human than furry.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 10, 2008)

There is no such thing as a furry anime. They are two totally incompatable things.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 10, 2008)

AlexX said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why is Wolf's Rain considered "furry"? The characters are either human or animal with no in-between...



Shapeshifting, sentient animals who can speak - there is a subculture within furry that focuses on one or both of these things. "Humanoid" isn't the only thing that defines an anthropomorphic animal.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 10, 2008)

There is a kid's anime called Kyetsu Zorri(I think that's how it's spelled).

It is about a fox furry who is the self proclamed king of the tricksters.

He and his two warthog followers try to win the love of a feline princess by using trickery.

Really funny show.

Wolf's rain is also good to for its action and different plot threads.

Anime really doesn't have furry except for neko (anime people with ears and a tail which in my opinion doesn't even count as a furry).


----------



## ZomgPwn (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe Fruits Basket? The characters change to their zodiac animals when they are hugged by someone of the opposite gender who are not members of their family. I don't know that it would really be considered furry, but I LOVED it. It's really cute and funny, and it is one of my favorite animes. ^^


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

YES! Only seen the first few episodes, but the rat's cute stare won me over! <3


----------



## ZomgPwn (Nov 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> YES! Only seen the first few episodes, but the rat's cute stare won me over! <3



ZOMG YUKI!! <3 He is awesome, but I liked Kyo, the kitty. He was so evil that it was cute. ^^ But my favorite one of all of them is the cow, HARU!!! <333 It's awesome how he can go from being a perfect angel one second to wanting to kill the world the next second. And the scene where the principal doubted his real hair color was hilarious. x3 But I think the cutest one and the one I can understand the best is Kisa, the tiger. She is really shy and has a low self esteem. She's so cute!! ^^ *goes to find screenshots*


----------



## chetchaka (Nov 11, 2008)

I could swear there was an anime with this anthro-lion-warrior thing as a main character. I could be wrong, but I've seen fanart. At least, I think it was fanart.


----------



## khurynn (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup, Wolf's Rain is pretty sexy.  I just finished it a couple weeks ago.  It's very dark, very melodramatic, very philosophical, and has a fair amount of violence including at least one scene that left me disturbed for hours after seeing it.  It also moves at a fairly slow pace but there is quite a bit of character development which I thought made it a very engaging series.  Certain things will not make sense along the way but if you stick with it, most of the gaps will slowly fill in.  Some things are just never explained, but what can you do.  There are a handful of lighter/comedic moments too so it's not all dark and depressing. If you're a hyperactive teenager with a five minute attention span, it's probably not for you.  Towards the end, if you make it that far, it becomes incredibly suspenseful.  The ending will probably bother you and make you think about what it means.  All in all I'd highly recommend it.  But no, I wouldn't say it's furry.  It's certainly of interest to furries though, as the wolves are very very well drawn, as you can see in the images posted here.

khurynn


----------



## [Fox] (Nov 11, 2008)

As somebody tried stating up there^  Kaiketsu Zorori.  He's my avvie, :3


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 12, 2008)

okay off the top of my head...

other than Zorori
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin/Silver Fang series
Wolf's Rain (stated)
Zorori (stated)
Digimon (can't believe no one stated this >:|)
Arashi no Yoru ni (movie)


if you liked Wolf's Rain for the violence, you might like Ginga Nagareboshi Gin, if you can excuse the fact that it's a very, VERY old anime and as such the quality of the animation is almost piss poor with the nastolgia factor being the only thing to excuse it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginga_Nagareboshi_Gin

ASD fansubs is redoing it, and also subbed it's sequel which wasn't as good cause the main character was really annoying, but you can pretty much find this anime on youtube, if you look hard enough (I hope)


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 12, 2008)

There're too many, I lost count...if you know what I mean...


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 12, 2008)

[Fox];694165 said:
			
		

> As somebody tried stating up there^ Kaiketsu Zorori. He's my avvie, :3


 
Ok.

Now I got the right spelling.

Thanks.

(Searches You Tube for Kaiketsu Zorori)


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 13, 2008)

Uhh...Wagaya no Oinari-sama?

Involves a fox deity that switches between its form, a male human, and a female human. It also has some episodes with furries in them.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 13, 2008)

You see, the problem here is that unlike in the West, Japan has specifics for this, as opposed to the encompassing term "furry".

Kemono refers to talking animals with human features. They can be either "kiddy" like Zorrori or "mature" like Hyper Police (which is an anime full of anthro btw).

Kemonomimi refers to catgirls, bunnygirls, etc.

I recommend Hyper Police because it has a good balance of kemono and kemonomimi. There's also Wild Knights Gulkeeva.

If you're into manga you should look for Drakuun.

Wolfs Rain and Fruits Basket are NOT either.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 13, 2008)

a few episodes of heat guy J have a few refs,
Mostly BOMA though. GOD he's kick ass!


----------



## Sernion (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, a feral (four-legged. Did I name it right?) wolf anime. I'm totally going to watch that!


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 14, 2008)

Valkyrie is also good. U can watch it right now in the cutting edge under anime network i think!!! if anything it's under the cutting edge....ep. 8 is all about it...think they try to pull being furry as being a communist though. But it's fun to watch


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 14, 2008)

I found one yesterday called "Kangoos" (French furry cartoon) about 5 basketball-playing Kangaroos. Sadly, I don't think it was ever dubbed into English. Here's the French opening version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5GNPYMXXGc


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 16, 2008)

Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature
Is a really good Furry anime movie, old but very good


----------



## Takun (Nov 16, 2008)

I adored Fruit's Basket.  But I recommend reading the manga online.  The story is extremely butchered in the anime, even if it's cute.


----------



## Emil (Nov 16, 2008)

Wolfs Rain is ok. It was good, until you get to about 5 episodes in a row that are all recap, and the endings. Both of them. They suck and are unsatisfying. But if the only thing you care about is furry characters, then.. Wolfs Rain. 

Theres also some movie where a wolf becomes friends with (loves?) a sheep. I dont know the name of it though. Maybe someone here does?

Princess Mononoke has furry characters, and generally seems to fit in with stereotypical furry loathing of the human race XP


----------



## khurynn (Nov 18, 2008)

Emil said:


> Theres also some movie where a wolf becomes friends with (loves?) a sheep. I dont know the name of it though. Maybe someone here does?



That would be Arashi no Yoru ni


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 18, 2008)

khurynn said:


> That would be Arashi no Yoru ni



oh, that's such a great film. i absolutely loved it. isn't the english name One Stormy Nite?


----------



## Sernion (Nov 18, 2008)

Princess Mononoke is somewhat old movie but its still great.
You won't find any biped furry characters though.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

What was that one called? GDW? <.< I forget...about the dogs living in the wild?


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 18, 2008)

Good thing I keep a list. It's a bit long, so I marked ones I think are worth checking out with asterisks

**Animal Yokocho *(It's very much a kids' show but I think it's really funny and cute)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLN681Ib-Xs

*Calimero*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcsJdCjr0aA

*Kenka no Ato Wa*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK2QbcSZOt8

*Uchi no Tama Shirimasenka?*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PnDKWGa-3o

** Nyanda Kamen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP3elJ3rlQQ

** Onegai My Melody* (on its fourth series; the latest series has the most anthros because it takes place in MyMelo's world)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or2Qu_LqnwI

** Happy Happy Clover*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAbHNDuNDtU

*Don Chuck Monogatari* (aka Don Chuck Castoro)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERAx9-UAHk8

*Anderson Monogatari*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFcYMVRjkFU

*Shima Shima Tora no Shimajirou* (Mainly known outside of Japan for the "crazy Japanese how to poop" video. I'm pretty sure the entire anime isn't like that though.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy4htYq9WgA

*Sugarbunnies Chocola!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NeaabX0whk

*Hello Kitty anime and Kero Kero Keroppi anime*

** Unico*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liCToXWQv1I

** Jungle Tatei / Kimba the White Lion / Jungle Emperor Leo* (Known as the anime The Lion King ripped off)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtlknKihtwg

*Midori no Makibo*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVAVQAUbF9w

** Hare Toki Doki Buta* (aka Tokyo Pig)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nARKx_R3nFA

*Tonde Buurin*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuaf40_15_M

**Animal Crossing the Movie
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n822QXvT3b4


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 18, 2008)

*facepalm*

Hyper Police
Wild Knights Gulkeeva


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, Hamtaro too... <.<


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Oh yeah, Hamtaro too... <.<


Maybe I'm wrong, but somehow I get the feeling the reason nobody likes Hamtaro is partly because nobody is familiar with the Japanese version. Has none of it been subbed, still? I'd like to at least see a fansub group take on one of the movies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2nAjmD7pEU


----------



## Teracat (Nov 18, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> **Animal Yokocho *(It's very much a kids' show but I think it's really funny and cute)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLN681Ib-Xs



Animal Yokocho is great. I've only seen about ten episodes of the first season, and despite the fact that it's a kids show, it's genuinely funny.



enchantedtoast said:


> **Animal Crossing the Movie
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n822QXvT3b4



Oh god, the animal crossing movie. This was torture. Torture I couldn't stop watching. Bob was too cool for that movie.


----------



## blackberry_pie (Nov 19, 2008)

Samurai Pizza Cats.. XD

But seriously.. a good one is The Cat Returns .


----------



## Sernion (Nov 19, 2008)

khurynn said:


> That would be Arashi no Yoru ni



I've finished watching it and it was great. First half was somewhat boring but it was good. I sorta wanted the ending to be sad ending though.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Oh yeah, Hamtaro too... <.<





enchantedtoast said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but somehow I get the feeling the reason nobody likes Hamtaro is partly because nobody is familiar with the Japanese version. Has none of it been subbed, still? I'd like to at least see a fansub group take on one of the movies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2nAjmD7pEU


I love Hamtaro! Ham hams! X3


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I love Hamtaro! Ham hams! X3



yeah, i'm not gonna lie, i've always loved Hamtaro.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

The Zoan Devil Fruits are all the furry I need in my anime (for now). Speaking of which, I remark at the similarities between Zoan transformations and the ones seen in the opening of Wild Knights Gulkeeva... >:3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but somehow I get the feeling the reason nobody likes Hamtaro is partly because nobody is familiar with the Japanese version. Has none of it been subbed, still? I'd like to at least see a fansub group take on one of the movies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2nAjmD7pEU



Yes, it has, and been released on DVD here in Region 1 (a few episodes anyway).


----------



## FurryWurry (Nov 21, 2008)

How about "Jungle Emperor" aka "Kimba the White Lion" -- the protagonist is four legged but intelligent. Many think "Lion King" was a ripoff from it.


----------



## khurynn (Nov 22, 2008)

did anyone ever watch Monster Rancher?  It used to be on Fox years ago when I was growing up and I'd watch it before school.  I remember there being a wolf-like character, Tiger of the Wind, that I was a big fan of.  I don't remember much else from the series though.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 22, 2008)

khurynn said:


> did anyone ever watch Monster Rancher?  It used to be on Fox years ago when I was growing up and I'd watch it before school.  I remember there being a wolf-like character, Tiger of the Wind, that I was a big fan of.  I don't remember much else from the series though.



I loved Monster Rancher. Tiger was my favorite, then Hare. Mochi I didn't care all that much for.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

I find it funny that when you actually GIVE them anime with anthro characters, it'll be barely noticed.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hm... I can't really think of any.
Wait... Didn't Spirited Away have some anthros? I know that the guy turns into a dragon at the end. Gah, haven't seen that in aaaaaaaages.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 27, 2008)

lol im suprised no one said pandalian


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 27, 2008)

Porco Rosso has a man who was turned into an anthro pig. Pretty good movie, too.
Spirited Away, I dunno. I mean technically that frog dude was anthro, but that's about it.
There was an old, OLD ass anime I remember watching as a kid about creatures living in some place called "Green Forest". Can't remember the name though.


----------



## whiteskunk (Dec 7, 2008)

"The Cat Returns" kind of qualifies


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.crunchyroll.com/library/World_Destruction

http://www.crunchyroll.com/library/Wolf_Daddy_-_Movie


http://www.crunchyroll.com/library/Wild_Knights_Gulkeeva


http://www.crunchyroll.com/library/Ginga_Densetsu_WEED


----------



## Chex (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Wolf's Rain is good



Srs depressing, though.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 16, 2008)

Kaiketsu Zorori

Zenryoku Usagi

Keroro Gunsou (dunno if this counts as furry)

Arashi no Yoru ni

Shiawase Sou no Okojo-san

Happy Happy Clover

Tetsunoshin

Maple Story

Kurochan

Omnyou Taisenki (shikigami are all furries/anthros)

Monster Rancher

Digimon Adventure - Savers

Thats all i could think of right now... I'll post more if i recall or see anymore...


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 16, 2008)

lazyredhead said:


> lol im suprised no one said pandalian


 
I was about to say that. I loved that. It was on the UK kids channel POP between May and September this year. I had the episodes recorded on DVD but had wiped nearly all of them and wish it came back on the air. Its hard to find on the internet. It's an excellent series.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I love Hamtaro! Ham hams! X3



Ebichu is also a lot of fun, if rather* family-unfriendly.


*: actually, not at all.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 19, 2008)

World Destruction is not only crappy, but goes "against" the furry deal - furries are evil unless you look more human than furry.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there a furry anime thats isn't cute?


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 19, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Is there a furry anime thats isn't cute?


nope...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

*Weep'n*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 19, 2008)

Um there are.

Again, my suggested Hyper Police and Wild Knights Gulkeeva are prime examples.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

Tell me more about Wild Knights Gulkeeva.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 20, 2008)

Anime with typical 90's art. Teenager is actually an alien. Three furries come to his aid - all which are naked save for metal gears like metal thongs and metal pads.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it bad that I have Wild Knights Gulkeeva doujin?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

Is it the one where a kid girl leaves them alone and then the four beasts make love?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2008)

How do you know? O:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh puh-lease, it's the most common doujin.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2008)

More common than Butter Toast?


----------



## Frasque (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone say "Escaflowne" yet? The series, not that awful movie version. It's got very furry (as in, not just ears & tail) cat girls, wolf-people and dog-people. Not to mention dragons AND giant robots.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> More common than Butter Toast?



Butter Toast is out, you nitwit. :O



Frasque said:


> Anyone say "Escaflowne" yet? The series, not that awful movie version. It's got very furry (as in, not just ears & tail) cat girls, wolf-people and dog-people. Not to mention dragons AND giant robots.



Not main characters though, save the catgirl.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, I thought it came out a year or so.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah it "came out" a few months ago.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 21, 2008)

the Cat Returns is good for people who like kitties. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah it "came out" a few months ago.


 I see, Wait. You made a gay joke haven't you, That's unlike you.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 22, 2008)

12 kingdoms has a somewhat furry aspect to it


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 23, 2008)

aslo, Inuyasha has a hint of furry-ness in it, and Akazukin Chacha has a kid that turns into a wolf puppy.

Cat Soup is _wieeeeeeeeeeeerd_, but has nothing but cats in it. cats that can be torn apart like paper. 8(


----------



## Zanzawolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Eto Rangers seems pretty furry. Got a mix of cute and action to it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUh_mcQjHks


----------



## roomforjello (May 25, 2009)

What about road rovers?
unless you just want animes
this was my favorite show growing up as a kid


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 18, 2009)

OK so its not an anime persay, seeing as its Canadian, but the designs (well of the human characters anyway) have an animesque-style to them

Storm Hawks, and look Repton has a 'rape face' here:






Stork and Repton, my OTP slash pairing for the show, LOL, I can't believe I commissioned buttsechs fanart of them


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

No one has mentioned Sherlock Hound? Shame. Basically Lupin III with dogs and steampunk and a vague connection to the works of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. The whole thing is legally available on Youtube with a pretty fantastic dub.


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jun 18, 2009)

.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 18, 2009)

i posted here some time ago.. but here's a longer list of furry anime.. X3

*Kaiketsu Zorori* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPGmdAnQ1eU
*Zenryoku Usagi* - (episode 1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_vcVJHR8K4

both of these can be found here.. X3 http://www.youtube.com/user/zororiprojectfansubs
http://zorori-project.niceboard.net/

*Digimon
Pokemon
*
These 2 are quite common.. so no need for videos and stuff..

*Legendz* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUmGzDg2zJE
*Keroro Gunsou* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44b2SE8Pr2U
*Maple Story* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecg9qabH5x4
*Omnyou Taisenk*i - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpaMRJbG6FM
*Arashi no Yoru ni* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrxI8udqPSM
*Sonic X* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqeI2W_7q_Y
*Wolf's Rain* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoQuu7GPxAI
*Monster Rancher* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXVIeI5U4o4
*Guin Saga* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uly1xm1bBeM
*Mojako* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiltgOiPsBE
*Doraemon* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnF3O7bJnB8
*Ahiru no Quack* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDAd_LZotDg
*Sherlock Hound* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11jnarZgU2Q
*Animal Yokochou* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLN681Ib-Xs
*Kurochan* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi0k9dgskbE
*Samurai Pizza Cats* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2scz-oZILk8
*Dragon League* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyr-i0q_7WE
*Montana Jones *- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QULEmqE6Gws
*Shiawase apartment Okojo-san* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QULEmqE6Gws
*Happy Happy Clover* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h88oQg8WjgA
*Tetsunoshin* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOOEJ8bMX5w
*Mikan Enikki *- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H49KkZspuhc
*Chi's Sweet Home* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW2166FJ-VE
*Neko Ramen* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf09IzCkTTE
*Afro Ken *- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5kmT_jBTU4
*Ocha Ken* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU0DOh8n_fs
*Spice and Wolf* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_WgwEmRaw
*Groove Adventure Rave* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhPPjLnw19U
*Inukami* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGK3UKEoT5U

Cant seem to find vids for these:
*Mameushi-kun* - http://www.mameushi.com/
*Hustle Punch
Ataghoul wa Neko no Mori*


----------



## ToddTheFox (Jul 13, 2009)

Spice and Wolf is great.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 13, 2009)

Damn it, nearly half of those aren't furry.

Kemonomimi =/= Furry.
Talking animals =/= Furry.


----------



## Maje (Jul 13, 2009)

The closest thing to furry anime I can find is Tetsuwan Birdy, after they reach outer space. Pretty much every Alien race they encounter save for Birdy's, is a furry. Dino-anthromorph, dogs, cats, insects, lizards, frogs.

Check it out.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 13, 2009)

never mind


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 14, 2009)

Hell, with those shitty categories of "furry anime" you might as well consider these two epic fails that ruined Metal Heroes FOREVER.

*B-Robo Kabutack*

*Tetsuwan Tantei Robotack*

PS: How does one embed youtube vids?


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 14, 2009)

*Shinzo* was that Consider Furry?

*Kyouran Kazoku Nikki* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHJklSbfLRI
*Utawarerumono* http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=5746 ( this anime does feature Dog Girls )


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2009)

These are the two I can think of that at least come close:
-Kaiketsu Zorori
-Hyper Police


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 22, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> the Cat Returns is good for people who like kitties. :3


I love you for mentioning this movie. <3

Pom Poko as well, I guess. _Kind of._


----------



## khoval (Jul 23, 2009)

uuu i did watch most of the named anime/cartoon, especially the older ones.

I don't remember much about my past but i do still remember *Wanwan Sanjushi* (a.k.a Dogtanian).

I also used to watch Dinosaucer (not an anime but a cartoon, i still liked it alot though)  in the 80s when i was still a little kid.

hope this helps


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 25, 2009)

Come on, Usavich! Funny and furry.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 25, 2009)

hmm.. the latest one anit up here yet.. this came out last june 20. X3

Kawa no Hikari - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPliZKsjSF4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofh7-eOhMZM


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone seen KO CENTURY BEAST ?
The entire main characters are furry.




Tiger , Bird , Mermaid and Turtle + SUPER ROBOT!. * 0 *

I have this OVA in TAPE!
Can't find these days format anywhere...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNR4kR1uC-w

NORTH KOREAN SHOW, FTW!


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know any "furry anime" but I know a few that contains furry. For example, Bleach has Komamura Sajin the giant fox.


----------



## Aquin (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't believe no one said the 2003 TMNT anime. 

Splinter, Don, Leo, Mikey, Raph, Leatherhead, Gen, Usagi, Traximus, etc. 

TMNT is full of furry characters. Both anthro and non.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2009)

You know, just a question to those suggesting here...

DO YOU FAGS KNOW WHAT AN ANIME IS?!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You know, just a question to those suggesting here...
> 
> DO YOU FAGS KNOW WHAT AN ANIME IS?!



Does it have a bunch of girls going "nyaaaa~" and boys that look like girls and lots of still-frame action sequences?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2009)

No, but it irks when a person suggests a CARTOON in this thread.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No, but it irks when a person suggests a CARTOON in this thread.



Then pimp-slap them and whap them with your cane.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2009)

Or crush them with my man-boobs!


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

Iunno if it's been said already, but there's Ginga Densetsu Weed. I LOOOOOOOVE that one. I'm not sure if it's exactly considered 'furry' but I luff it.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 3, 2009)

If you think about it, the fandom is (in a way) a style of anime. And kinda revolves around it in a weird way.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 3, 2009)

Um... kemono art. <_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You know, just a question to those suggesting here...
> 
> DO YOU FAGS KNOW WHAT AN ANIME IS?!


I really don't think so....


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Or crush them with my man-boobs!


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 5, 2009)

Digimon is what tiurned my boyfriend into furrydom... he said he fell in love with Renamon XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe people are asking for FUNNY ANIMAL anime, not FURRY. <_<


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 5, 2009)

Panda Z


----------



## Chainy (Aug 9, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> Digimon is what tiurned my boyfriend into furrydom... he said he fell in love with Renamon XD


 
Haha, My freind loves renamon too.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 9, 2009)

i just realized... Sailor Moon has one season that has anthro girls. im not talking furried out, but they have animal qualities.(cute ears/ tails... saying NYA in EVERY sentence )


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 9, 2009)

That's not anthro, you dolt.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 9, 2009)

im still new to this... and, well theyre furry girls nonetheless


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 11, 2009)

God, This topic is really depressing.


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Aug 24, 2009)

There's Night on the Galactic Railroad. An anime movie.
It's not a younger child type but more of a family one.
It has more of a calm type of feel over a comedic feel.
It's the only anime I've ever watched that is fully furry.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

ZomgPwn said:


> ZOMG YUKI!! <3 He is awesome, but I liked Kyo, the kitty. He was so evil that it was cute. ^^ But my favorite one of all of them is the cow, HARU!!! <333 It's awesome how he can go from being a perfect angel one second to wanting to kill the world the next second. And the scene where the principal doubted his real hair color was hilarious. x3 But I think the cutest one and the one I can understand the best is Kisa, the tiger. She is really shy and has a low self esteem. She's so cute!! ^^ *goes to find screenshots*


i felt so sorry for kyo being an outcast because of that stupid rat then his beads are removed he goes crazy plus he was kinda cute


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

would totoro count as furry? i like that one and the cat came back thats a pretty good one


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 7, 2009)

When are we going back to the furries =/


----------



## Fire (Sep 11, 2009)

*FROM WHAT SERIES IS THIS IMAGE?*

since we're talking about furry and... japanese-style animated cartoons...
I wonder, from what anime could this screenshot be?

Also, here's my (very) personal take at anime that might be of furry interest:

Outlaw Star (OP, WIKI) 
Points of furry interest: Aisha and the Ctarl-Ctarl Race (catgirl people), the Silgrian Race (anthro birds) and the "hot springs" episode (fanservice, lots of it)

The Vision of Escaflowne (OP, WIKI) 
Points of furry interest: Jajuka (anthro afghan hound), Eriya & Naria (leopard girls) and Merle (catgirl), the werewolf-like villagers from Fanelia

Claymore (OP, WIKI) 
Points of furry interest: Rigardo in demon-mode definitely counts (guess why they call him "The Silver-Eyed Lion King").

Gurren Lagann (+OVA, OP, WIKI) 
Points of furry interest: quite a few from Spiral-King's army of beast-people

Utawarerumono (OP, WIKI) 
Points of furry interest: Everyone with tits ears and tail.

Onmyou Taisenki (OP, WIKI) 
Points of furry interest: most Shikigami are pretty much as furry-ish as furry could ever get.

Legendz (OP, WIKI) 
Points of furry interest: some Legendz. Especially the main and secondary characters. (personal note: the plot may seem stupid at first, but it will make sense later)

All I could remember.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 12, 2009)

*sigh*

CATGIRLS ARENT FURRY. FUCKING AMERICANS.

There's a reason why kemono =/= kemonomimi.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> When are we going back to the furries =/


 


Perverted Impact said:


> God, This topic is really depressing.


 .


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *sigh*
> 
> CATGIRLS ARENT FURRY. FUCKING AMERICANS.
> 
> There's a reason why kemono =/= kemonomimi.


but theyre similar. its just catgirls et al dont have as much fur.


----------



## Fire (Sep 12, 2009)

@WolfoxOkamichan

>>CATGIRLS ARENT FURRY. FUCKING AMERICANS.
Do you need a map?

>>There's a reason why kemono =/= kemonomimi.
I am aware of that. But with so little Kemono material around, we can't really complain.
A catgirl is fine too.

And nobody knows from where that screenshot is?


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 12, 2009)

FireRaider said:


> And nobody knows from where that screenshot is?



The "For the love of Christ" one?

I'm pretty sure she's from Tenchi Muyo. (I'm such a fucking nerd for knowing that) :/


----------



## Fire (Sep 12, 2009)

@Kaamos: OMG Thank you very very very much!

I'll go grab it ^^

And, how do you write hidden text?


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 12, 2009)

I just checked the Google, and it's actually a spinoff of the show called Tenchi Muyo GXP, the character's name is Elma. 

There should be a font color option in the box where you type your reply, it's a capital 'A' with a bar under it. Just change it to white.


----------



## Fire (Sep 12, 2009)

Uhuh. I too just saw her here

Damn, I don't have any buttons when I post.

But I figured it out already with BBCode

Thanks!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 13, 2009)

It's not similar. AT ALL.

Furries = animals given human characteristics. kemonomimi aren't like that.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 13, 2009)

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/1138673128104-1.jpg?t=1252817709


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *sigh*
> 
> CATGIRLS ARENT FURRY. FUCKING AMERICANS.
> 
> There's a reason why kemono =/= kemonomimi.


 

Cat girls are if you watched Thundercats unless you don't consider that Furry enough?


----------



## Fire (Sep 13, 2009)

Leave it alone, the guy doesn't get it.

Half of his posts are just like that.
And it's not like it MATTERS anyway which is more "furrier" than the other
kemonomimi=humans with animal traits ; kemono = animals with human traits. BOTH are furry.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 13, 2009)

FireRaider said:


> Leave it alone, the guy doesn't get it.
> 
> Half of his posts are just like that.
> And it's not like it MATTERS anyway which is more "furrier" than the other
> kemonomimi=humans with animal traits ; kemono = animals with human traits. BOTH are furry.


Kemonomimi isn't furry, Kemonomimi are basically fucking retards with cat ears/tail etc. w/o any fur.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm surprised not many people have mentioned...







EDIT: Although I just skimmed the thread so I'm more-than-likely wrong.


----------



## cisbaun (Sep 13, 2009)

Many thanks to ur post. I love it.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 13, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> I'm surprised not many people have mentioned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

_Kanokon_ and _Wagaya no Oinari-sama_ (mentioned earlier) are "slightly furry"; The former is kemonomimi (and rather full of sexual innuendo), and the latter is a little bit of a hybrid, though that's because they both focus on kitsune, which are shapeshifters. Quite frankly, not much actually exists in any genre of animation that was made with the term "furry" in mind.

An older example of actual kemono is _Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature_.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 14, 2009)

Hell, even the tenchi muyo example is wrong since that was only a disguise.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 14, 2009)

What's it say that furry is the only perversion that the Japanese haven't latched onto?


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 15, 2009)

There's Wild Knights Gulkeeva. Has a Wolf, Ape and Eagle anthro as warriors like so:

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b232/emerald_typhoon/shot0001-1.jpg

Good luck finding the subbed anime though. It took me forever to find it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> What's it say that furry is the only perversion that the Japanese haven't latched onto?



Uh, kemono has existed in the feudal era.


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 22, 2009)

iceprincess7d said:


> Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature
> Is a really good Furry anime movie, old but very good



Awww, my favorite!


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 3, 2009)

Right now, I know of one good Anime Movie staring a furry. Studiou Gibli's Porco Rosso. 

And while we are on the subject of Studio Gibli films, I thought of another Studio Gibli film with furries, called The Cat Returns. Both are pretty good movies and worth a try.


----------



## Fire (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> What's it say that furry is the only perversion that the Japanese haven't latched onto?



too kinky, even for them ;P
and that's... something.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Uh, kemono has existed in the feudal era.



not THIS way. not the way WE do it now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 5, 2009)

btw there's a furry in Maple Story animu, wolf archer.


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 6, 2009)

I only watched one anime with anything vaguely furry- wolf's rain. Which is not really furry as was mentioned. Actually liked the show quite a bit but it's depressing as hell other than the few light moments.


----------



## BlackWolf1480 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Gon* is a good comedy furel manga. There's no talking, it's just pictures, but I love it. It's basically about a little dinos adventures and the animals he meets ( he's the only dino) and there are no humans, but I've never seen an anime for it. *Ginga Densetsu Weed* is a another good furel anime if you don't mind subtitles. It's a bit old but has epic battle sequences of dogs and I think you sometimes see or hear about humans. *Wolf's Rain* is my all-time favorite though.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone think these count?:
Damekko-Doubutsu: http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/damekko-doubutsu
Magical Meow Meow Taruto: http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/magical-meow-meow-taruto
I would also throw in Tokyo Mew Mew: http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/tokyo-mew-mew

I don't know if any of these count though. Everyone seems to have their own opinions on what's furry and what isn't. Up until now, I even considered Inuyasha to be a furry because he acts like a dog sometimes (growling, heightened sense of smell, etc.) and has dog ears and claws. Shippo too, minus the animal behavior.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 8, 2009)

lol, shippo has far better manners than inuyasha, and shippos more furry while inuyahsa's just a dog-boy


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 9, 2009)

Talking animals =/= furry
kemonomimi =/= furry


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 17, 2009)

What about Guin Saga?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tbFeXL2JRM
instead of cat girls, its a leopard headed man... fresh!


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

Samurai Pizza Cats is furry


----------



## Wolf Volstiv (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't find Wild Knights Gulkeeva anywhere! D: Can anyone send a link? And Super Furry Fighters on youtube is the same anime, but some idiot redid the subtitles to where it's nothing related to what they're actually saying...>.<


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

what about that fox dude zorori what ever his name is?


----------



## kamunt (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FYI the Pope is a Furry*

lol, stickied threads



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Talking animals =/= furry
> kemonomimi =/= furry



The thing about you in this thread is that you seem to be the only one who gives a rat's ass.* ANIME IS SERIOUS BUSINESS. Been browsing this thread for awhile now and you're seriously the only one who cares. We don't care about the difference. We want to watch cartoons with animal people in them from all across the scale. _You_ seem to want to be an authoritative prick.







That said. Omnyou Taisenki is probably the furry-_ish_ anime that I love the most. Kogenta is <3. It's a little disappointing that the series seems to be created solely to sell products. Too many good series have been ruined in this way (Yu-Gi-Oh! in specific).

* No offense to the rat furries out there.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2009)

As someone said in fchan, Onmyou Taisenki is barely a furry show, with only few of the characters being actual furries. That and it's crap.

You want quality anime with furries? Legendz. The "kiddy" look covers a nice and dark storyline.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

FireRaider said:


> too kinky, even for them ;P
> and that's... something.


Just give it time, after all Japan IS the country that made robot tentacle arms.... NO I AM NOT JOKING IT DOES EXIST


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 26, 2009)

Wolf Volstiv said:


> I can't find Wild Knights Gulkeeva anywhere! D: Can anyone send a link? And Super Furry Fighters on youtube is the same anime, but some idiot redid the subtitles to where it's nothing related to what they're actually saying...>.<



I found a torrent of WKG once, and downloaded it then. Now the torrent no longer exists as far as I know.

All of you should check out Summer Wars. It's pretty damn cool.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah, still have WKG :3


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 26, 2009)

Spice and Wolf, Descendants of Darkness to an extent, and Magical Pokaan. Those are a few just off the top of my head.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Spice and Wolf isn't furry, damn it.


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 27, 2009)

its not furry, but its the other one with a human w/animal traits


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't really like anime. At all...hentai's ok though. 
I don't really care for the ears and tail thing though. It's not furry.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I don't really like anime. At all...hentai's ok though.


 What?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 27, 2009)

It was...kind of a joke. I don't like the shows or the anime fandom, but hentai is pretty hot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> but hentai is pretty hot.


 No it isn't.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 27, 2009)

Boobehs? It's better than anything else anime has to offer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Boobehs? It's better than anything else anime has to offer.


 Most hentai movies has scat and other creepy shit.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't normally watch the videos. I've seen some comix.
Scat..is..grose..!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I don't normally watch the videos. I've seen some comix.
> Scat..is..grose..!


 
Why are you bring up hentai mangas when the topic is about anime?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> its not furry, but its the other one with a human w/animal traits



That's not a furry.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 27, 2009)

Summer Wars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Wi2lb1sVk8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDzYNDoI8hQ
http://hedgelog.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/KingKazma.jpg
http://aun61.deviantart.com/art/King-Kazma-Tribute-133157932
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2719274/

and 

adventures of mini goddess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaSipQQbj5A
gan-chan XP


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 27, 2009)

The only Gan-chan worth mentioning wears a white suit, uses a kendama and throws mecha-bones.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 28, 2009)

::Updating my list::

*Kaiketsu Zorori* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPGmdAnQ1eU
*Zenryoku Usagi* - (episode 1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_vcVJHR8K4

both of these can be found here.. X3 http://www.youtube.com/user/zororiprojectfansubs
http://zorori-project.niceboard.net/

*Digimon
Pokemon
*
These 2 are quite common.. so no need for videos and stuff..

*Legendz* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUmGzDg2zJE
*Keroro Gunsou* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44b2SE8Pr2U
*Maple Story* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecg9qabH5x4
*Omnyou Taisenk*i - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpaMRJbG6FM
*Arashi no Yoru ni* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrxI8udqPSM
*Sonic X* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqeI2W_7q_Y
*Wolf's Rain* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoQuu7GPxAI
*Monster Rancher* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXVIeI5U4o4
*Guin Saga* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uly1xm1bBeM
*Mojako* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiltgOiPsBE
*Doraemon* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnF3O7bJnB8
*Ahiru no Quack* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDAd_LZotDg
*Sherlock Hound* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11jnarZgU2Q
*Animal Yokochou* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLN681Ib-Xs
*Kurochan* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi0k9dgskbE
*Samurai Pizza Cats* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2scz-oZILk8
*Dragon League* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyr-i0q_7WE
*Montana Jones *- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QULEmqE6Gws
*Shiawase apartment Okojo-san* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QULEmqE6Gws
*Happy Happy Clover* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h88oQg8WjgA
*Tetsunoshin* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOOEJ8bMX5w
*Mikan Enikki *- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H49KkZspuhc
*Chi's Sweet Home* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW2166FJ-VE
*Neko Ramen* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf09IzCkTTE
*Afro Ken *- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5kmT_jBTU4
*Ocha Ken* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU0DOh8n_fs
*Spice and Wolf* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_WgwEmRaw
*Groove Adventure Rave* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhPPjLnw19U
*Inukami* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGK3UKEoT5U
*Hottarake no Shima* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK4aukhMEgQ
*Eto Rangers* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn9UtHlNuzo
*Aoi Blink* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcd3ZYIeaOo
*Kimba the White Lion* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsBaUlEILJg (http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=10923)
*Kawa no Hikari* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPliZKsjSF4
*Fairy Tail* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNdsRx58atk
*The Adventures of Mini Goddess* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u39g2kseob8
*Blue Dragon* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5fX9a-KJXI
*Summer Wars* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Wi2lb1sVk8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDzYNDoI8hQ
http://hedgelog.org/wp-content/uploa.../KingKazma.jpg
http://aun61.deviantart.com/art/King...bute-133157932
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2719274/



Cant seem to find vids for these:
*Mameushi-kun* - http://www.mameushi.com/
*Hustle Punch
Ataghoul wa Neko no Mori*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2009)

More than half of those aren't furries.


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 28, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's not a furry.


i just said 'its not furry'


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why are you bring up hentai mangas when the topic is about anime?



That's the same thing. Hentai is anime porn. I just said that the only reason I have anything to do with anime is through hentai, which I don't even look at that much.


----------



## Wolf Volstiv (Dec 18, 2009)

Not to be rude or anything, but most of those anime links aren't about furries...They have people that can turn into talking animals, but that's not what a furry is...Well, I suppose it's debatable...

The one that most people think of is the anthro version I suppose; an animal walking on two legs, talking in a human language, and able to do human activities (needs thumbs x3 )...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 18, 2009)

Hence kemono.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> As someone said in fchan, Onmyou Taisenki is barely a furry show, with only few of the characters being actual furries. That and it's crap.
> 
> You want quality anime with furries? Legendz. The "Shin-chan" look covers a nice and dark storyline.


Fixed.

Also, Enjoy your terrible engrish.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2009)

Well yeah, it's tongue in cheek humor.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well yeah, it's tongue in cheek humor.


Narrator: "Yeess, New york city. Manhattan, dowes rwan. Rots of kinds of people here......White?"

Subtitles:"Yes, New york city. Manhattan, 'Though it's not raining. Lots of kinds of people here......Right?"

:/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2009)

It's a tongue and cheek humor to attempts of Japanese speaking in English. The setting is oddly enough in US anyway.


----------



## Sajo (Dec 23, 2009)

There's Zorori? <_________<


----------



## whiteskunk (Dec 27, 2009)

Try the "anime database" http://anidb.net

go to search then click on elements. there's an anthro category-go "max weight"

I came acrossed a few anthro/furry anime titles.


----------



## DakotaJaymes (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Ozanari Dungeon... though it IS hard to find and it's not completely furry, though two of the three main characters are.

Though like I said, it's hard to find, the anime is short [three episodes] and it Pre-dates the internet.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 7, 2010)

Samurai Pizza cats (aka Kyotto ninden Teyandee)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 7, 2010)

kjmars63 said:


> *There is no such thing as a furry anime.* They are two totally incompatable things.



Pom Poko...   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pom_Poko


----------



## Ashaya (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd look into an animated feature called "The Cat Returns"
Not 'furry' per se, but fairly close.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 15, 2010)

This thread is horrible.


----------



## yanazake (Mar 19, 2010)

Hm, someone already spoke of the movie I was going to say...
hmmm.............
Really, there's hardly anything with complete anthro/kemono characters only. [Anything GOOD, that is]
It's normally just one main character that can be considered kemono, or one race that doesn't even appear much.

I could say One Piece and everyon with a fruit that hs "Zoan" power, which is normally related to an animal.
Summer Wars, has King Kazuma and the squirrel avatar at least.

There's an american 3d cartoon called stormhawks, I belive. There's some kind of rabbit race in there. I think they are ugly~~ well, whatever, it's not anime.

... Yobi probably don't counts. [it's an korean animation about a kyuubi fox. She's young and looks like a chiuaua tho . Also, she turns into human or fox at will]

Dood, seriously, there's few material. besides this, I can only think of Disney, Don Bluth, and some other old animated movies...


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know if anyone said this already, but Gurren Lagann kinda has furries.


----------



## yanazake (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, was "spring and chaos" [Ihatov Gensou: Kenji no Haru] listed? from the little info I saw, the animation may seem interesting, and the characters are cats too <.<
The character artwork doesn't seem like nothing major, but the scenery is certainly well done!


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 21, 2010)

Hottarake no Shima: Haruka to Mahou no Kagami
Oblivion Island: Haruka and the Magic Mirror

Now out subtitled in english.. X3 you can get the download link from our website: http://zorori-project.niceboard.net/

Its a 3D anime movie.. X3 Go check it out.. its really great.. X3


----------



## ConnorCat (Mar 24, 2010)

> I could swear there was an anime with this anthro-lion-warrior thing as a  main character. I could be wrong, but I've seen fanart. At least, I  think it was fanart.




You might be thinking of Thundercats.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 24, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I don't know if anyone said this already, but Gurren Lagann kinda has furries.



No they're not furries, they're kemonomimi.

Also anyone who likes TLGL suffer ADHD.


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

I Think "Inuyusha" can be considerate as a furry anime ^^

You also can have "sherlock holmes" by Hayao Miyazaki but it is a little older, or if you searching for furries animated movie, you've got "Le royaume des chats" by Hayao Miyazaki too
(But I'm sorry I don't know if the DVD is current on The USA...)

MP me if you want some informations about Hayao miyazaki's movie, I answer you with pleasure =D

Ps : I download all the wolf's rain episode, And I dont think it's furry, but I like the serie <3 In particularity Toboe whose cute <3<3<3 and Kiba in his wolf's form 
(How cool =D)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

InuYasha isn't furry. Also that anime is horrible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2010)

were99 said:


> I Think "Inuyusha" can be considerate as a furry anime ^^


 No it's not, It's a girly/awful animu.


were99 said:


> You also can have "sherlock holmes" by Hayao Miyazaki but it is a little older, or if you searching for furries animated movie, you've got "Le royaume des chats" by Hayao Miyazaki too
> (But I'm sorry I don't know if the DVD is current on The USA...)


??????



were99 said:


> Ps : I download all the wolf's rain episode, And I dont think it's furry, but I like the serie <3 In particularity Toboe whose cute <3<3<3 and Kiba in his wolf's form
> (How cool =D)


 Good for you?

I duuno.


Sajo said:


> There's Zorori? <_________<


 His hand is bigger then his head.....?



kyle19 said:


> I don't know if anyone said this already, but Gurren Lagann kinda has furries.


How old are you?

Get out.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

Also Tentei Holmes isn't by Miyazaki.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This thread is horrible.


 Yes.


MichaelFoster said:


> That's the same thing. Hentai is anime porn. I just said that the only reason I have anything to do with anime is through hentai, which I don't even look at that much.


 So why are you even bring this up?



Wolf Volstiv said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but most of those anime links aren't about furries...They have people that can turn into talking animals, but that's not what a furry is...Well, I suppose it's debatable...
> 
> The one that most people think of is the anthro version I suppose; an animal walking on two legs, talking in a human language, and able to do human activities (needs thumbs x3 )...


Yes.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 12, 2010)

I wonder if Onmyou Taisenki counts? FWIW Kogenta is pretty popular in porn... >.>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

Legendz had more furry than Onmyou Taisenki... and is a better show.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

spice and wolf
the characters are poorly designed
and all they do is have sex
although, i guess thats more kemonomimi-tan =^_^= ichibong

tada


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I wonder if Onmyou Taisenki counts? FWIW Kogenta is pretty popular in porn... >.>


 
I've never heard of this anime before :\


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: FYI the Pope is a Furry*



Toraneko said:


> I wonder if Onmyou Taisenki counts? FWIW Kogenta is pretty popular in porn... >.>





yell0w_f0x said:


> *Omnyou Taisenki*





kamunt said:


> That said. Omnyou Taisenki is probably the furry-_ish_ anime that I love the most. Kogenta is <3. It's a little disappointing that the series seems to be created solely to sell products. Too many good series have been ruined in this way (Yu-Gi-Oh! in specific).


Oh my god, People.

Shut the fuck up about that shtty anime, It's not even that good.


south syde dobe said:


> I've never heard of this anime before :\


 >_____>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

The only people who watch OT is to get their shota tiger turn-on


----------



## Taralack (Apr 12, 2010)

Some people watched that for the shounen, not the furry. >_>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

And the shonen is lacking.

Everyone's like Megaman.Exe idiot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: FYI the Pope is a Furry*



Toraneko said:


> Kogenta is pretty popular in porn... >.>


You know what's funny? 

Kogenta is underaged!!! 



kamunt said:


> That said. Omnyou Taisenki is probably the furry-_ish_ anime that I love the most. Kogenta is <3. ).


So you like to watch a bad anime and have creepy love interest for a made up furry who's underaged?



kamunt said:


> It's a little disappointing that the series seems to be created solely to sell products. T*oo many good series have been ruined in this way* (Yu-Gi-Oh! in specific).


HAR HAR!


----------



## Taralack (Apr 12, 2010)

Since he's an onmyoujin couldn't he conceivably be hundreds of years old?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

You mean like those lolis who are supposedly hundreds of years old?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Since he's an onmyoujin couldn't he conceivably be hundreds of years old?


 No, Because he _still _look's like a shota.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

Also the characters are pretty predictable.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> spice and wolf





yell0w_f0x said:


> *Spice and Wolf*





Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Spice and Wolf.


 OH YOU WHACKY FURRIES AND YOUR SILLY SHENANIGANS!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm annoyed too that kemonomimi are added in lists.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, I'm annoyed too that kemonomimi are added in lists.



c:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Damekko-Doubutsu: http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/damekko-doubutsu
> Magical Meow Meow Taruto: http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/magical-meow-meow-taruto
> I would also throw in Tokyo Mew Mew: http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/tokyo-mew-mew


Oh boy, More kemonomimi shows!

For me to troll!



yell0w_f0x said:


> *Sonic X*


Crap.


yell0w_f0x said:


> *Monster Rancher*


Not a furry show, I should know.


yell0w_f0x said:


> *Guin Saga*


Boring


yell0w_f0x said:


> *Samurai Pizza Cats*


 
The jipjop one is superior


yell0w_f0x said:


> *Summer Wars*


I've hear about it.



FireRaider said:


> @WolfoxOkamichan
> >>CATGIRLS ARENT FURRY. FUCKING AMERICANS.
> Do you need a map?


I really don't think he cares about where you live.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

Actually Samurai Pizza Cats >>>> Kyatto Ninden Teyande because it was over the top and hilarious.

Also Summer Wars don't have furry. Only one, and he isn't shown a lot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually Samurai Pizza Cats >>>> Kyatto Ninden Teyande because it was over the top and hilarious


But Samurai Pizza Cats had so much 80's shit that it wasn't funny.

I take it back, SPC is _okay,_ But I like KNT more...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh u

Anyway a lot of the list will be cut when people stop listing kemonomimi


----------



## SpartaDog (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry if these were named already.

The only "furry" anime relation I can think of is Komamura from Bleach. TECHNICALLY I think he's supposed to be a kitsune, but he's pretty much drawn as a furry. Keep in mind though, he's FAR from a main character. Then there's Grimmjaw, who turns into a cat....jaguar....thing, but I don't know if that counts.

As for feral anime, there's always Kimba: the White Lion (kinda kiddie, but...) and....there's some anime/manga about dogs (I'm thinking it's gonna be something lke a mix of Oliver and Company and Wolf's Rain), but I can never remember what it's called. SeriouslyLostWerewolf on Deviantart draws stuff from it a lot.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 13, 2010)

Erm, he's a wolf. He's not a fox (Stop. Using. Kitsune. Kitsune just fucking means fox, so why not just call it fox? If you mean by the mystical foxes then it's not a kitsune but a fucking nogitsune!), as confirmed by the author.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The only people who watch OT is to get their shota tiger turn-on





WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And the shonen is lacking.
> 
> Everyone's like Megaman.Exe idiot.








NOT YOUR'S!!!!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2010)

I want a kemono anime with HnK manliness :C


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I want a kemono anime with HnK manliness :C


 Guin saga?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2010)

lol no that's not furry and he's the only "manly" character there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol no that's not furry and he's the only "manly" character there.









*gasp* Wolfox doesn't _like_ Guin?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2010)

I like Guin Saga but only Guin is the manly character there. >_>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I like Guin Saga but only Guin is the manly character there. >_>


 Welcome to animu of today!


----------



## Rayden (Jun 6, 2010)

Great now I have that French kangaroo song stuck in my head.


----------



## fluffy23 (Jun 10, 2010)

pokemon would be the closest to any type of furry anime i know of XD


----------



## Nanami (Jun 10, 2010)

There is also Spice and wolf


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> spice and wolf





yell0w_f0x said:


> *Spice and Wolf*





Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Spice and Wolf.





Perverted Impact said:


> OH YOU WHACKY FURRIES AND YOUR SILLY SHENANIGANS!





Nanami said:


> There is also Spice and wolf


And on this day, A god cried


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

Has no one said Hyper Police? Really?

Yes anime and furry goes together. Anime is nothing but animation. Whether it be western style or anime, animation is animation. Once you get over this fact you will begin to get over other furry's like of anime.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Has no one said Hyper Police? Really?





WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Hyper Police


.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh okay, thank you!


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

[Fox];694165 said:
			
		

> As somebody tried stating up there^  Kaiketsu Zorori.  He's my avvie, :3


 
I freakin love Zorori! The dude is awesome, I watch most of his anime's on yotube if I can usually find one ^^:


----------



## aenpoc (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is some titles I enjoy watching:

Mashin eiyuuden wataru
Ganba no bouken
Nils no fushigina tabi
Uchuusen sagittarius


----------



## sushi xbl (Jun 28, 2010)

does skunk fu count :/ cause thats like completely anthro


----------



## ransomluv (Jul 3, 2010)

bleach has Sajin Komamura... thata bout it for bleach other than youruichi


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 5, 2010)

chetchaka said:


> I could swear there was an anime with this anthro-lion-warrior thing as a main character. I could be wrong, but I've seen fanart. At least, I think it was fanart.



You might be thinking of Bancholeomon from the Digimon Savers/Digimon Data Squad series.  He was a badass motherfucka XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2010)

ransomluv said:


> bleach has Sajin Komamura... thata bout it for bleach other than youruichi



Not a furry animu.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Not a furry animu.



The pics still awesome though.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Jul 5, 2010)

I take it sherlock hound doesn't count


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

The Cat Returns stars several anthro cats, including the gentleman Baron Humbert Von Gikkingen.
[video=youtube;Mck0zdooulA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mck0zdooulA[/video]

Also, you should see everything ever done by Studio Ghibli. Not that there's anthro in it, just that it's all fan-fucking tastic.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 12, 2010)

hmm... I don't know if it counts but I just watched a series called "Catman" and i thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> The pics still awesome though.


No it's not


----------



## Taralack (Jul 20, 2010)

Eh, it's alright. Be nice.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Eh, it's alright. Be nice.



yes mommy :V


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Um Spice and Wolf has the cutest wolf girl you don ever seen.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> spice and wolf





yell0w_f0x said:


> *Spice and Wolf*





Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Spice and Wolf.





footfoe said:


> Um Spice and Wolf has the cutest wolf girl you don ever seen.


NO.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> NO.


 ^this

3 episodes into the show and I disliked it quite a bit.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 20, 2010)

Bleach has a talking cat in a few episodes and Inuyasha has a Fox demon. but, yeah, Wolf's Rain's the best "furry" anime out there.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 20, 2010)

MY NEIGHBOR TOTORO!

But what about furry animation that is not anime, so that the people here that are not animefags can like them?

I'd like to add Drawn Together because it has a hot black girl in a fox suit and also because I'll get flamed for it.


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 30, 2010)

Not anime, probly mentioned somewhere in pages 2-10, but Thundercats:  Bipedal, Sentient, Humanoid Animals, there's the answer to this thread.

and for the lulz:  Beast Wars and Beast Machines


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

Just watched Usavich and I loved it. Youtube it, you might like it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

Why does it have to be anime? The Japanese can't even draw anthros.

But I'll say Ginga: Nagareboshi Gin (aka Silver Fang) is pretty good. But stay the fuck away from the shitty sequel, Ginga Densetsu Weed. Weed is fucking terrible.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why does it have to be anime? The Japanese can't even draw anthros.
> 
> But I'll say Ginga: Nagareboshi Gin (aka Silver Fang) is pretty good. But stay the fuck away from the shitty sequel, Ginga Densetsu Weed. Weed is fucking terrible.


 Weed is bad m'kay


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why does it have to be anime? The Japanese can't even draw anthros.


xcues me


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 30, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> xcues me


 look back to all of their "Anti-anime" style drawing in the furry fandom


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> look back to all of their "Anti-anime" style drawing in the furry fandom


Eww.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 30, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Eww.


 so yea
just know they are "anti-anime" drawing style


----------



## CyberFox (Jul 30, 2010)

Gregory Horror Show is the best furry anime of them all


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 30, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> Gregory Horror Show is the best furry anime of them all


 DID WE SAY YOU CAN COME BACK FROM YOUR EXILE >[


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 30, 2010)

Soo, any cool anthro TV series that _*aren't*_ anime? 

Besides, most of the anime things are catgirls, kemonomimi, etc. You can say those are furries, but you'd get flamed, and I for one would not like to accept the kemonomimi into the fandom.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Soo, any cool anthro TV series that _*aren't*_ anime?


Nope.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Nope.


 
Someone out there must make one.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Nope.


 I take it you're not familiar with television at all.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I take it you're not familiar with television at all.


 
Or he's a practitioner of sarcasm.


----------



## FaSMaN (Aug 4, 2010)

Its probably allready been mentioned but *"Sands of destruction" *wasnt too bad had lots of furries in it, but unfortunately they played the role of suppressing the humans and theres only one anthro-ish main character, but it did really have some good episodes and is well worth a watch.

PS Hulu has it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2010)

If you're going to watch crap like Shits of Destruction you might as well just commit suicide.


----------



## FaSMaN (Aug 6, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> If you're going to watch crap like Shits of Destruction you might as well just commit suicide.



Thats a lot coming from a guy with "How to Train Your Dragon" on his favorite movies list, to each his own I guess.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh BTW guys, Guin saga sucks


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 14, 2010)

FaSMaN said:


> Thats a lot coming from a guy with "How to Train Your Dragon" on his favorite movies list, to each his own I guess.


 
And you're a minority who thinks HTTYD sucks, so no.

Also lol - you're saying that Shits of Destruction is better than How to Train Your Dragon?

Pfft...

*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*

_P.S. -  A person who likes HTTYD has more credibility than someone liking an anime about a tsuntsun, a pedobear, and an airhead with some random "beastmen"_


----------



## FaSMaN (Aug 15, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also lol - you're saying that Shits of Destruction is better than How to Train Your Dragon?



Not at all, just that it shouldnt really be on anyone's top list , it was mediocre at best, and yes I am probably in the minority by not liking it but every ones tastes differ.

I really dont know why your going on so aggressively about a single anime, was it that bad to you, does it maybe remind you of a traumatic experience you had as a child , really is it worth getting that excited about?

PS come to think of it maybe it was the fact that there where no  muscle furrys in it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 15, 2010)

Considering that you didn't mention anything about horrible story, horrible characters, and such, I really can confirm that people watching that show are idiots.

And lol tastes - you can have different tastes  but still appreciate a well-done movie.

P.S. - Unlike some furries I only give a damn about quality. But hey, you probably said that because you couldn't find sound arguments. LOL

P.S.S. - Aguilla Rex is a buff eagleman but he's a horrible villain and a horrible character. Also, because the anime is badly drawn, he also looks horrible.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 15, 2010)

Do we have to watch something that's remotely furry, even if it hurts to watch? Just because something has anthropomorphic characters doesn't mean it's good. We have to have some standards.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 15, 2010)

^That.

It's really jarring. Then again these are also the same people who bought crap like Heathen City and ignore quality works like I.S.O.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 15, 2010)

FaSMaN said:


> I really dont know why your going on so aggressively about a single anime, was it that bad to you, does it maybe remind you of a traumatic experience you had as a child , really is it worth getting that excited about?


 
It's Wolfox, don't try to argue with him. :V



1dynamofox1 said:


> Do we have to watch something that's remotely furry, even if it hurts to watch? Just because something has anthropomorphic characters doesn't mean it's good. We have to have some standards.


 
No one's telling you that you have to watch them. :\


----------



## FaSMaN (Aug 15, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> It's Wolfox, don't try to argue with him. :V


 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, usually what I say is true, so there's no point in arguing.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 15, 2010)

Shining Tears X Wind


----------



## Journey (Aug 17, 2010)

there's a new one that's sapost to be coming out soon called Guardians of Luna. I don't know much about it yet but it's sapose to be a werewolf anime


----------



## ransomluv (Sep 10, 2010)

ill probably get ripped apart by wolfoxOkamichan...but cat shit one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD5uXyZxghU&feature=related <<has clips of cat shit one 

http://www.anime44.com/category/cat-shit-one to ep 1 theres suppose to be an ep 2 but its unknown on the release.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 10, 2010)

CatShit One is good, but it's not so much as furry as Fox and the Hound is not a furry.


----------



## ransomluv (Sep 10, 2010)

i would probably watch spice and wolf. Because funimation dubbed it and used kyoya-sempai's voice from ouran


----------



## Matt (Sep 14, 2010)

if there's one thing I learned from reading 12 pages of posts at once is that you people love to talk out of your ass. There's nothing else of interest. So if you just showed up and didn't read all those other pages, save yourself the time.


----------



## footfoe (Sep 14, 2010)

Matt said:


> if there's one thing I learned from reading 12 pages of posts at once is that you people love to talk out of your ass. There's nothing else of interest. So if you just showed up and didn't read all those other pages, save yourself the time.


 
wow thanks bro


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 14, 2010)

Matt said:


> if there's one thing I learned from reading 12 pages of posts at once is that you people love to talk out of your ass. There's nothing else of interest. So if you just showed up and didn't read all those other pages, save yourself the time.


 Oh WOW!

You're soooooo cool, Man.

I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2010)

*Series anthropomorphic anime*

Without the "wolves as humans" bullshit. I don't want wolfaboos, I was anthros. And no hentai or girly crap either. It has to be badass or at least have occasional action.

Sorry if I kinda sound like a loud douchebag. It's morning were I am.

Edit: The title was supposed to say "Serious anthropomorphic anime". >.>


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

They don't exist. Though if you really wanna stretch the definition of anthro I guess Guin Saga might count.

Also: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/30532-Furry-Anime


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

Sherlock Hound  http://www.youtube.com/show?p=K162qI1LPF8&pl=33ACB44174B033ED


----------



## Ames (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

Good luck finding something that doesn't exist.

Trust me, I've tried.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

Hyper Police has some recurring characters that are pretty much anthro, but.....
Yeah, good luck finding this kind of thing.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



KirbyCowFox said:


> Sherlock Hound  http://www.youtube.com/show?p=K162qI1LPF8&pl=33ACB44174B033ED


 
Holy crap Miyazaki. Sadly I cannot watch it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

So why does it have to be animu? Does it really matter what country it comes from? Because Japan doesn't give two fucks about anthros, all they care about is underage schoolgirls. :V


----------



## yezt (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

Guys

We should

guys listen

guys

we should MAKE

wait listen

we should MAKE...a furry

guys

we should totally make a furry anime...ourselves

hah? hah?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



Kellie Gator said:


> So why does it have to be animu? Does it really matter what country it comes from? Because Japan doesn't give two fucks about anthros, all they care about is underage schoolgirls. :V


 
Because American animation mostly caters to a weak, squeamish audience used to the idea that it's something to babysit your 7 year old on weekends.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Because American animation mostly caters to a weak, squeamish audience used to the idea that it's something to babysit your 7 year old on weekends.



There were a few that were entertaining at the time.  Biker Mice from Mars, The Mighty Ducks, Street Sharks, TMNT, Road Rovers and Swat Katz are just a few I can think of right now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



Twylyght said:


> There were a few that were entertaining at the time. Biker Mice from Mars, The Mighty Ducks, Street Sharks, TMNT, Road Rovers and Swat Katz are just a few I can think of right now.



Those were all pretty much the same thing with different casts.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

It's like that for any of those action animated shows, whether it's anime or not.  Doesn't make them bad, but I guess it's up to personal tastes.


----------



## Willow (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

The only thing I can think of at the moment is Wolf's Rain. 


Grycho said:


> I don't want wolfaboos, I was anthros.


 lolwut?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



Twylyght said:


> There were a few that were entertaining at the time.  Biker Mice from Mars, The Mighty Ducks, Street Sharks, TMNT, Road Rovers and Swat Katz are just a few I can think of right now.


 
Oh the golden 90s, I wish I could bring you back.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



Toraneko said:


> Oh the golden 90s, I wish I could bring you back.



Yeah, being politically correct and making programs less violent for the little children hadn't quite raised it's ugly head in the early 90s.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Because American animation mostly caters to a weak, squeamish audience used to the idea that it's something to babysit your 7 year old on weekends.


*I WILL END YOU.*

Seriously though, just because something has a lot of action or violence in it doesn't make it more adult. I find most anime or adult swim TV shows to be even more juvenile than the shit I'm watching, and that says a lot. No honest, self-respecting adult would look at shows like Death Note or Elfen Lied (or whatever the fuck you kids are watching nowadays) with a straight face, whereas a lot of American animation/cartoons are easily accessible for both kids and adults. There's a reason those new Pixar films are so popular, you know.



Twylyght said:


> There were a few that were entertaining at the time.  Biker Mice from Mars, The Mighty Ducks, Street Sharks, TMNT, Road Rovers and Swat Katz are just a few I can think of right now.


 Well you can just piss off, all those shows were utterly terrible (even Swat Kats, IMO) and you're not helping my cause here. >:[


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

Just because you didn't like those shows, doesn't mean everyone didn't like then.  It's up to personal tastes.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



Twylyght said:


> Biker Mice from Mars, The Mighty Ducks, Street Sharks, TMNT, Road Rovers and Swat Katz are just a few I can think of right now.


 
Those shows were FUCKING AMAZING, but you did forget Thundercats.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



Twylyght said:


> Just because you didn't like those shows, doesn't mean everyone didn't like then.  It's up to personal tastes.


 Well, they should feel bad for liking them because all those shows were nothing but generic action bullshit that only existed for the purpose of selling you toys when you could've spent that money on something more worthwhile like a nice swimming pool or a brand new car.


Doomsquirrel said:


> Those shows were FUCKING AMAZING, but you did forget Thundercats.


 Thundercats wasn't a 90's show if I am correct.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

Yeah, Thundercats came out in the 80s.  That's why I didn't mention it.


----------



## Tchikutral (Sep 20, 2010)

*Which anime?*

I'd love to know which anime this cropped screenshot is from!

http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/8813/facepaw.jpg

It looks like a white lioness in a schoolgirl outfit.

(tried to insert via computer and online but this forum-message-editor is being stupid and pretending its an 'invalid' file. any word on that?)

Also, are there any other 'new-style' anime like this? Or really, any that has this type of furry/anthro look? I love it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



> There were a few that were entertaining at the time.  Biker Mice from  Mars, The Mighty Ducks, Street Sharks, TMNT, Road Rovers and Swat Katz  are just a few I can think of right now.



Just look at the wonderful veriety of species in these series! Rodents, Avians, Acquatic creatures, Reptiles, Canines and Felines! Aaah the 90s, those were the furry years <3

(On a side note, I'm also very pleased to see that the "This" button is back again =D )


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



Kellie Gator said:


> Well, they should feel bad for liking them because all those shows were nothing but generic action bullshit that only existed for the purpose of selling you toys when you could've spent that money on something more worthwhile like a nice swimming pool or a brand new car.
> 
> Thundercats wasn't a 90's show if I am correct.


 


Twylyght said:


> Yeah, Thundercats came out in the 80s.  That's why I didn't mention it.


 
I was still sperm in the 80's, so, yeah, plus it did air in the 90's on the GOOD Toonami i.e. pre-Miguzi, for me, that counts.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*

Onmyou Taisenki is pretty interesting and mostly fits your criteria.  Might give it a look


----------



## Taralack (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Series anthropomorphic anime*



SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Onmyou Taisenki is pretty interesting and mostly fits your criteria.  Might give it a look


 
I'm sure this has been mentioned somewhere in the thread more than once.


----------



## Furrywolfy (Sep 22, 2010)

Pathetic, other then Spice and Wolf no one mentioned my personal favorite *Kanokon  *
* Here is the OP: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE2-45mJ5Us


*




*

I have a bunch of Furry animes.​


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 25, 2010)

Furrywolfy said:


>


 This single picture symbolizes everything I hate about animu.

Oh, and just because she has fox ears and a fox tail doesn't automatically make it furry.


----------



## Pixachu (Sep 27, 2010)

Happy Happy Clover!  :3




 

And, if it counts, Hamtaro!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 28, 2010)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Onmyou Taisenki is pretty interesting and mostly fits your criteria.  Might give it a look










Furrywolfy said:


> [/B]


 What a slut.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 28, 2010)

Pixachu said:


> Happy Happy Clover!  :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol looks like someone failed at hotlinking


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 28, 2010)

Pixachu said:


> And, if it counts, Hamtaro!


I'm pretty sure most of us are over 7 years old, why the fuck would we want to see Hamtaro?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Which anime?*



Tchikutral said:


> I'd love to know which anime this cropped screenshot is from!
> 
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/8813/facepaw.jpg
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's from a one of the spinoffs of _Tenchi Muyo_ and that she is a vaguely feline alien in a military uniform.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us are over 7 years old, why the fuck would we want to see Hamtaro?


 
I'm sure someone out there has a bizarre micro-macro hamster fetish.


----------



## Pixachu (Sep 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us are over 7 years  old, why the fuck would we want to see Hamtaro?




lul, how about this?  Bagi: The Monster of Mighty Nature.






The whole movie, English-subbed, has been posted on YouTube

DarkSonic3's Channel


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 24, 2010)

there was a show i used to watch when i was a kid called, i think it was watership down, about rabbits. it was pretty cool, but there was only like, 4 seasons


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 24, 2010)

On a side note, no one mentioned Digimon? I suggest you watching Digimon Xros Wars.


----------



## Pixachu (Nov 1, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> On a side note, no one mentioned Digimon?  I suggest you watching Digimon Xros Wars.


 

I enjoyed Digimon Tamers more... XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 1, 2010)

Digimon Tamers was indeed enjoyable.
Pretty nostalgic for me.


----------



## mindfk (Nov 5, 2010)

*actually you technically could consider Kanokona furry i mean the "furry" characters in it are not human at all. in fact they are dead animals but they are disguised as humans.
*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2010)

mindfk said:


> *actually you technically could consider Kanokona furry i mean the "furry" characters in it are not human at all. in fact they are dead animals but they are disguised as humans.
> *


 Nerco furries  disguised as humans.

Yeah, Furries really want _that_ in their animu.


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Nov 16, 2010)

You know what this means peoples.

You freaking make your own furry anime.  SO other peoples can enjoy.  C:


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned Princess Tutu? There are a lot of anthros in it, the most prominent being the cat teacher and when (no spoilers here nope) one of the characters turns into an anthro raven. The rest are really just secondary/filler characters.

Also, if you have a specific version of Princess Tutu, it'll run you through all the anthro characters you probably missed in a bonus episode.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 27, 2011)

I am very surprised no one has mentioned the #1 best furry anime EVER (I mean next to Digimon it has the most fan made art out of any)

LEGENDZ

http://www.zomganime.com/anime/legendz

I truly wish there was more to this series but as it is, it is VERY good and very furry!


----------



## Taralack (Jan 27, 2011)

Kelo said:


> I am very surprised no one has mentioned the #1 best furry anime EVER (I mean next to Digimon it has the most fan made art out of any)
> 
> LEGENDZ
> 
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure it has been mentioned in this thread... multiple times, if you bothered to actually read through the damn thing.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 16, 2011)

I see nobody's mentioned 'Spice and Wolf' yet. That's a great anime!


----------



## RedFoxx (Feb 17, 2011)

There's also Spice and Wolf and Utawarerumono. Both very good animes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 22, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> I see nobody's mentioned 'Spice and Wolf' yet. That's a great anime!





RedFoxx said:


> Spice and Wolf


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 22, 2011)

Does *Fairy Tail* count as a furry anime? It does have a lot of furry characters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Does *Fairy Tail* count as a furry anime? It does have a lot of furry characters.


 yes.


----------



## Drakaina (Feb 27, 2011)

Uh, the only thing I can think of like that is Leomon from Digimin Season 2, and he was only in a few episodes.


----------



## Drakaina (Feb 27, 2011)

I would definitely say Fruits Basket. Though the anime was good, you need to read the manga to get the whole story. The anime stops about a quarter of the way through.


----------



## york_indayla (Mar 4, 2011)

Hoo wow. This threat went through a REALLY bumpy road. But anyways, I'll  try to list of anime's I find ACTUALLY related to furry.

VS 40 & Knights Lamune - An early 90's anime. Allegedly in the  second half of the series, the protagonist turn into furries and there  were some clips to confirm. Good luck with finding them online. The  episodes used to be on youtube, but I can bet the studio or company had  it removed before I could watch them...bunch of jerks.

Bleach - Who could forget the fox captain? The downside is that he only  appears occasinally in the anime. Secondly...the last plot arc dragged  sooooooo long.

Devilman Lady - Some of the monsters just so coincidentally bear  similarities to anthros. You get a demonic feline-woman (Not a cat girl!  I mean fur and muzzle, I bet that makes you happy Wolfox and Impact) A  shark girl. Some insects. For some reason a mix between a cat, a bug,  and man. Then a bear for a few minutes. Then another feline girl side  character (not neko) who was sadly gunned down in one episode) And there  were other interesting monster designs. Did I also mention that the  main protagist can turn into a muscly demon chick who's naked most of  the time?

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood: Suprised nobody mentioned this one.  There are several characters called Chimeras would could turn into  anthro beings. One can become a lion, another a gorilla. I think the  other ones were a a boar and a toad. Just look up "Heinkel" on google,  that's a manly anthro right there.

Outlaw Star: Mentioned before, which one of the characters is a cat  girl. But allegedly they can transorm into more feral creatures. I do  recall one episode with a big Lizard officer.

Angel Links: Spin-off of Outlaw Star. In my opinion...it wasn't very  good. But that Lizard officer from Outlaw star is a main character that  has his badass moments.

World Destruction (Sands of Destruction): Apparently you people don't  like this series for some reason. I'm just stating this out there  because I have to. Personally, I find it so-so.

Blue Submarine No. 6 - Again, why did nobody mention this. One of the  main antagonists is a shark (I...think) leading half animal hybrids  against mankind. You have these fish women (not mermaids perse) with one  character called Mutio. And I do recall a minor wolf character who  mostly spoke in verse and poem, I dunno, that one character stuck to me.  For some strange reason the main villain (if you can call him that)  reminds me of Dr. Moreau for creating the chimera race.

Spring and Chaos - For some reason the creator depicted all the  characters as anthromorphic cats rather than the humans in the original  story, by the same write who wrote the Night on the Galactic Railroad.  There seems to be a lot of symbolism in this story which I don't get to  this day. If you find it, get the japanese dub....the english  was...eh...

Night of the Galactic Railroad - Mentioned before, where the  protagonists are cats. Again, a lot of symbolism, but the scenes are  very artistically appealing considering the time it was made.

Dance in the Vampire Bund - One of the characters is a werewolf, and he has a fight with a weretiger in one episode.

Unko-G - One of the main characters is a feline demon of some kind. Good luck finding the series though.

Claymore - You get a lion character for a couple of episodes.

Animal Crossing: The Movie - Don't hate me, I'm just laying it out there...

Birdy the Mighty - A lot of the alien races the characters encounter happen to be anthro's in most episodes.

Escaflowne - Cat-girl nonewithstanding, there were other anthro races in  the series, including a dog character named Jajuka who was in a few  episodes. The movie (though not to my liking) featured beast like  characters as well, although for some reason Jajuka resembled a lion in  that film.

Final Fantasy Unlimited - It has a shape shifting wolf girl. But that doesn't redeem the series...

Guin Saga - Semi-related. The titular character has the head of a leopard.

 Guyver - Well...some of the monster had interesting designs...

Hyper Police: Mentioned before in this thread.

Legend of Crystania: Throughout the movie, the inhabitants has the  ability to turn into anthro beasts. From Lions, to tigers, to bears,  goats, lizards, etc. 

Phoenix - One story arc had a man who was cursed to have the head of a wolf. 

Pandora Hearts - In battle, one of the main characters can turn into an anthro rabbit.

Tenchi Muyo GXP - A harem series. One of the characters was a feline  woman. There were a few appearances of that race in several episodes.

Night Warriors: Darkstalker's Revenge: Jon Talbain and Felicia, anybody?

Summer Wars - Kung Fu Rabbit, enough said.

Brave Story - There were anthro characters throughout the film. A lizard  guy and a cat-girl (bordering between neko and actual anthro) who were  companions of the protagonist)

Wagaya no Oinari-sama - The kitsune character stayed in human form for most of the time. But there was a werewolf arc.

Wild Knights Gulkeeva - I believe it's the closest thing we'll ever get to a full anthro series.


So yeah, that's all I know that's not catgirls or talking animals. Some  feedback would be appreciated if any of you think these were good suggestions.


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think a more organized thread would be a good idea. One were the first post is constantly kept up to date. It would also be good to have 2 categories. A category for pure anthro anime/anime with anthro supporting characters, and one for animal oriented anime. 

I went through this entire thread and the only thing that I could think of that has not been mentioned is A Tree of Palme.


----------



## Larry (Mar 16, 2011)

I would totally bang Darius from FMA~


----------



## silentwolf (Mar 24, 2011)

they are wolf that look hume that is y 

howl


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 26, 2011)

silentwolf said:


> they are wolf that look hume that is y
> 
> howl


 
What.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2011)

york_indayla said:


> Bleach - Who could forget the fox captain? The downside is that he only  appears occasinally in the anime. Secondly...the last plot arc dragged  sooooooo long.


Having *a* (meaning one) furry character doesn't make the _whole show_ furry.

Plus it's a shitty show.


york_indayla said:


> Did I also mention that the  main protagist can turn into a muscly demon chick who's naked most of  the time?


disgusting.



york_indayla said:


> Night Warriors: Darkstalker's Revenge: Jon Talbain and Felicia, anybody?


Felicia is a catgirl and Talbain is only appears for like 3 seconds?



york_indayla said:


> Wild Knights Gulkeeva


 The love triangle between the three teenagers really *REALLY* ruined the show.


larry669 said:


> I would totally bang Darius from FMA~


 Gross.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thunder Cats HOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

wow ! i was looking for anime or movies that have furry in them but didn't imagine they were so many :O I am watching Guin Saga right now which is not actually furry i think .. cause the main character although he has leopard face its a mask. I which Bleach had Komamura as the Main character


----------



## Larry (Mar 30, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gross.


 Ain't nothing gross about it. I like my guys meaty...


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 30, 2011)

Lazydabear said:


> *Shinzo* was that Consider Furry?



Yes it is though the story is very dark though.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 30, 2011)

Swizzle said:


> Shining Tears X Wind


 
Well that does count as furry. But it will not mae much since unless you played the games especially Shining Tears, and Shining Wind the latter released in Japan only. (In fact the entire Shining Series is pretty good. though much of it is Strategy/RPG's


----------



## kitsunefighter (Mar 30, 2011)

Not many I know with furries except
Sonic X
and
Digimon


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Ain't nothing gross about it. I like my guys meaty...


 Carnivore!


----------



## needthistool (Apr 23, 2011)

'Been through the thread, here are some I haven't spotted mentioned:


I'm surprised that no-one has mentioned "The Skull Man."
It's short an sweet -- 13 eps.
At first glance it looks like one of those super-hokey anime with a supposedly "dark" main character / quasi-megahero-who-never-unmasks, but after seeing how well it was reviewed in a few places, I decided to check it out for non-furry reasons. (It also seemed less of a gamble than trying something even well-reviewed of 50 or 50+ ep-length.) So I've said what it's NOT but if I say quite what it IS it'll likely be spoiled.
Watch through the first ep or so and things should pick up.
Barring furryness anyway I found it was relatively compelling.


Most .hack// ("dot hack") anime have anthros, at least the ones I've seen:



 .hack//sign has Maha, the silent, floaty, illegally-edited character who has a hand in events and is on screen a fair bit, though doesn't get much for speaking lines.


 .hack//roots has two characters of interest -- the first being the perhaps-annoying Tabby we see a lot, and the fabulous but shortended-for-screentime Mia. I've yet to get to the games but I think we see her more in the Liminality game.


 .hack//Liminality (4 ep OVA if I'm right) takes place largely IRL and only has a few furry extras/walkons.


 .hack//Legend of the Twilight has a catgirl (suppoesly a werewolf... has a nonanthro feral form) I think "Ouka" who did not impress me. The overpowering annoyingness of the main- and lack of proper furriness of any support- characters had me quit watching around ep4.


 .hack//Quantum is ongoing, meaning not all epps are even made muchless released in English. Anyway it has a kitten-like main character "Hermit" (atleast that's what our faithful fansubbers are putting down for now). Given the fact that he's not drawn with fewer *lines* than other actors, I'd be more inclined to just call him "small" as opposed to "annoyingly auto-chibi" like the heroes in LotT. Anyway, the artistry for Quantum is fabulous and I'm psyched for more as it comes, but no guarantees you'll agree.
 
A more throwaway example would be Blood+ ("Blood Plus"). The primary type of badguy are these hairless anthro aardvark moster things called "Rats," and the more boss-ish bad guys also have anthroey "true forms," which were interesting. I personally finished the series, but a video on YT called simply "The Worst Anime Scene of All Time" tells you maybe why NOT to do that. Some of the action is more entertaining but most characters are quite flat... and not really 'interesting flat' like the way they portray Alucard in the original Hellsing.
Carry on.


----------



## Swift12 (May 18, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> This single picture symbolizes everything I hate about animu.
> 
> Oh, and just because she has fox ears and a fox tail doesn't automatically make it furry.



THIS. 

I don't get japan. They think by slapping cat/wolf ears and a tail on a human while leaving the face,body, arms, legs, etc. intact... it's now a werewolf, or a catwoman?

It isn't.

I have had the chance to check out many of the anime people were advertising here, and hardly any of it is what I'd consider furry. It seems most anime "furries" go in two categories:

- Nekomimi or whatever they called, basically human girls with cat ears, girls with wings and horns that we should consider dragons, the like.
- Talking non-anthro animals and humans that transform (usually magically, see Wolf Rain) into animals.

I'd consider neither of these furry.

Of course, there are the rare anime that do portray proper furry characters. Say, Dilgear from Slayers, many characters from Eto Rangers come to mind, or most of the characters on Kaiketsu Zorori. The thing is... for the most of the time, especially with females, these are just cartoony, not too-well drawn beings. 

I have watched quite a lot of Zorori, though, and found these three... now that's what I'd call a proper, AND sexy furry!







They are called (left to right) Angel C, Angel A and Angel B, a parody of Charlie's Angels. Sadly, they only appear in one episode. 

Another proper and hot furry anime chick would be Bagi from 'Bagi, monster of mighty nature". 

I have yet to see more, sadly. We do have many proper furry guys, but when it comes to girls, most anime just portrays them as nekomimi.



york_indayla said:


> Hoo wow. This threat went through a REALLY  bumpy road. But anyways, I'll  try to list of anime's I find ACTUALLY  related to furry.
> Devilman Lady - Some of the  monsters just so coincidentally bear  similarities to anthros. You get a  demonic feline-woman (Not a cat girl!  I mean fur and muzzle, I bet  that makes you happy Wolfox and Impact) A  shark girl. Some insects. For  some reason a mix between a cat, a bug,  and man. Then a bear for a few  minutes. Then another feline girl side  character (not neko) who was  sadly gunned down in one episode) And there  were other interesting  monster designs. Did I also mention that the  main protagist can turn  into a muscly demon chick who's naked most of  the time?



You have picked my interest, but I really don't want to jog through the typical 50-or-so episodes of a horror anime. Can you please post screenshots? Or at least name episodes? Especially of the feline girls and the shark chick.



> Blue  Submarine No. 6 - Again, why did nobody mention this. One of the  main  antagonists is a shark (I...think) leading half animal hybrids  against  mankind. You have these fish women (not mermaids perse) with one   character called Mutio. And I do recall a minor wolf character who   mostly spoke in verse and poem, I dunno, that one character stuck to me.   For some strange reason the main villain (if you can call him that)   reminds me of Dr. Moreau for creating the chimera race.



Real, attractive fish chicks? In anime? Can you post a screencap? Or youtube link?


----------



## york_indayla (Jun 12, 2011)

You may need to give me a little while Swift. It looks like some of my video files have degraded a little bit, so might have to redownload those series. I'll post preview pics of most of the mentioned series I listed in due time.


----------



## Swift12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeremiah (Jun 15, 2011)

The only two anime's I know with furries is "Tenchi Muyo GXP" and "Bleach". In Tenchi Muyo GXP, there were a large number of furry characters because they were seen as an alien race, in Bleach, the only character I know of is Sajin Komamura. But other than that I don't honestly know... if you do find out any more anime's with a large furry cast, please let me know :3


----------



## dogsare (Jun 24, 2011)

Spice and wolf very sexy but not really furry but ist ok i deal


----------



## epslion (Jun 24, 2011)

well hyper police has a lot of anthros


----------



## Swift12 (Jun 25, 2011)

epslion said:


> well hyper police has a lot of anthros


 
I checked that some time ago, but while there are a few characters with actual animal-like faces, the majority of the women are just humans with cat/dog ears added (See here.) Sorry, but that's not furry... these characters don't even have FUR, for starters...


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Why has noone created a soley furry anime? Not just by chance.?


----------



## Swift12 (Jun 27, 2011)

Kaiketsu Zorori is 100% furry (well there are some human-like monsters like Dracula, but that's all). And most of the main cast of Eto Rangers is full-on furry as well and some side characters too, though some of them can transform into more human-like forms.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

I dont think anyone mention this but this one has furry anime. But its a movie. Try watching One Stormy Night


----------



## Zodiakwolfy (Jul 23, 2011)

Nobody has said Felidae? It has tons of gore, but it's great.


----------



## 2551241182 (Aug 27, 2011)

It isn't anime but there is a new Thundercats television show and it's decent, and completely furry.
http://www.mopvideo.com/thundercats-s1e1-2-the-sword-of-omens-ancient-spirits-of-evil/
link to where I've been watching it.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 27, 2011)

2551241182 said:


> It isn't anime


_>Furry Anime thread
>Doesn't post anime._


----------



## Lunar (Aug 27, 2011)

Kuroshitsuji has a character named Pluto, a giant demon wolf thing.  He's got a feral form and a human form, but even in his human form he still acts like a big cuddly puppy~ <3


2551241182 said:


> It isn't anime but there is a new Thundercats television show and it's decent, and completely furry.
> http://www.mopvideo.com/thundercats-s1e1-2-the-sword-of-omens-ancient-spirits-of-evil/
> link to where I've been watching it.


I love you for posting that link.


----------



## littleraccoondemon (Aug 28, 2011)

I would say Panda Z, but that's short little anime cartoons  that are like silent movies with sound effects. and they are little animal robots.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anybody mentioned _Natsume Yuuchinjou_? It features a variety of Yoaki, it seems.

Also, _Kaiketsu Zorori_? A kid's show about an anthro fox thief.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2011)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> Hmm...looks pretty sexy!


I was going to tell you some animal anime shows but now I'm not.
Also, Wolf's Rain sucks ass. I've watched the whole thing.All it is is wolves running./


This is Wolf's Rain in 1 min, 22 seconds
[yt]hEhrGLdrRuA[/yt]


if anybody suggests Ginga Densetsu Weed or Ginga Nagareboshi Gin, I will find them. I will find them and make them pay for suggesting such an absolute shit show.

GNG was about dogs fighting each other to protect a pile of rocks
GDW was about dogs fighting


----------



## Swift12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, you just saved me a LOT of time in not watching those two. 

Wolf Rain was OK for about half of the series... Then it becomes padding, and an eventual countdown to the end of the world,knowing the whole apocalypse can't be prevented, making it a bleak and depressing story.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 25, 2011)

i don't know of anything besides maybe Wolf's rain but that's it for japanese anime.

i know of a short film called cat piano. really great artistic short film. i loved it. i already posted it on best of youtube forum but i guess it's no harm posting it here too.

The Cat Piano
[video=youtube;Uj4RBmU-PIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj4RBmU-PIo[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Does this count? 

[video=youtube;N6OQJxe8ic0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6OQJxe8ic0[/video]


----------



## Swift12 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just watched a few episodes of this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sands_of_Destruction

It's an incredibly silly show about some girl and a boy trying to destroy the world (!!!) ruled by furries. Most characters are either typical japanese catgirls/sheepgirls/etc, IE humans with a few animal ears/horns,  or cutesy animal-men like the main character teddybear, but there are a few normal furries too thankfully. Watch the unabridged series on Youtube, it is much, much more funny then the original.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;4og9AE8Pk_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4og9AE8Pk_o[/video]
Speaking of cat shorts~~


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 28, 2011)

I know Wolf's Rain has been mentioned a few times, but I just finished it and I loved it! I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Kitsune Inferno (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but One Piece has a lot of Zoan Devil Fruit users, turning them into animals and anthro hybrids.


----------



## Ames (Oct 1, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Does this count?
> 
> [video=youtube;N6OQJxe8ic0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6OQJxe8ic0[/video]



Haha I actually saw this a while ago.  Thank you for reminding me of how awesome NKR is.


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.xvideos.com/video1295522/princess_knight_catue_02_sub_esp_www_hentai_id_com_

Princess Knight Catue - another "WTF is wrong with Japan?" type hentai, but it has some neat-looking furry/scaly monsters.


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 6, 2011)

The new ThunderCats show is animated in Japan does it count? It's probably already been mentioned though...


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nope. The  new Thundercats is written NOTHING like anime , thank heavens.  Otherwise, it'd be 40-50 episodes long, most of which would be horrible padding, and the battle scenes would be preceded with Lion-O and Mumm-Ra talking to each other and charging their attacks for 10 minutes. 

JUst because something is animated in japan, doesn't make it an anime. Heck, most of Batman TAS's animation was done there, and so was Transformers G1 or Animated too, but neither is an anime...


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 22, 2011)

Swift12 said:


> Nope. The  new Thundercats is written NOTHING like anime , thank heavens.  Otherwise, it'd be 40-50 episodes long, most of which would be horrible padding, and the battle scenes would be preceded with Lion-O and Mumm-Ra talking to each other and charging their attacks for 10 minutes.
> 
> JUst because something is animated in japan, doesn't make it an anime. Heck, most of Batman TAS's animation was done there, and so was Transformers G1 or Animated too, but neither is an anime...



I know but the show is very anime-like unlike those other shows. Also, not every anime is super long, filled with padding and such. Although most shonen anime are like that...


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 23, 2011)

Most anime that I have seen have been incredibly drawn-out and boring, even the good ones like Digimon's first series could have been cut to half the run time. I like some anime, though... wolf rain, for example. Though the latter is horribly depressing, but it is a very good series. (It is not furry, though... there are no anthropomorph wolves in it).


----------



## Ulma (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't know if its been listed yet,

But, Yobi The Five Tailed Fox is a movie I've been meaning to see!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvFHlJT_mDk&feature=related


----------



## Swift12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ulma said:


> Don't know if its been listed yet,
> 
> But, Yobi The Five Tailed Fox is a movie I've been meaning to see!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvFHlJT_mDk&feature=related



Argh. Anime like these just makes me wonder more and more how the Japanese animators can get away with stuff that in the west, could be considered pedophilia. I mean... that fox-kid looks like she's 10 years old, and the human is obviously into her. Yuck.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 10, 2011)

Digimon is always good! Sands of Destruction, and Spice and Wolf


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 15, 2012)

Weighing in on all the Sherlockness I've seen recently by buying this Sherlock Hound series, pre-ghibli stuff by Hayao Miyazaki and some guy who doesn't matter as much.
That and the first series of Sherlock, but that's considerably less anime.







what a babe


----------



## Swift12 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll throw in Beast City too - a very bloody 2-part Hentai OVA, part 2 has two girls morphing into bat-like furries for a short time, as well as one who becomes a sort of odd humanoid furry bat/moth hybrid.


----------



## avian14 (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone know if there is a furry anime/cartoon that has sex in it?


----------



## Swift12 (Jan 19, 2012)

Facepalm... 

Read the ****ing thread. Heck, I just listed a few above. Like this:

http://www.xvideos.com/video1295522/...hentai_id_com_


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm watching to Zorori, which was mentioned here. It is pretty nice, actually... childish, but yet cool... (anthro)
Wolf's rain is also recomended, as said before (feral)
Maybe Swat Catz will please some people too (anthro) not sure if it was mentioned here...
and, kinda going off topic, but if you like fighting games, try Bloody Roar  (anthro)


----------



## Swift12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Swat Cats is not anime... off topic. We have so many more furry cartoons in the west. This is anime-specific.

My newest find:

















In the sixth episode of Gurren Lagann -  while that show's anthros are usually quite disappointing (I mean, what kind of animal is Viral supposed to be? Or sharp teeth make people beastmenby definition?) in how furry they look, in this episode the group enters a bath-house, pampered by girls dressed as playboy bunnies. But...the bunny-girls? They turn out to be ACTUAL beastmen rabbit girls! And for once, really furry-looking ones with proper rabbit noses, ears and large incisors !   And long claws... And man, they are HOT. 

And there are tons of them! Though barely onscreen for seconds while the heroes literally kick the crap out of them (some great facial expression there). And from what I read online, they are all references/cameos of other Gainax anime girls, like Gungrave and others.

I took frame-by-frame screencaps as I want to draw them myself:

http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z269/Swift_Nimblefoot/Gurren Lagann - Rabbit Girls/


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 5, 2012)

*THIS* needs to be a real anime.

[video=youtube;H-diwBOEJkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-diwBOEJkg[/video]
[video=youtube;95di4K36zns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95di4K36zns&amp;feature=related[/video]

It'd be so epic.


----------



## Swift12 (Feb 5, 2012)

I dunno, it has all the anime cliches neatly in a few minutes, imagine a whole series. Plus, they kinda look too... human, save for the busty fox lady.

I have compiled a list of hentai that containst real anthros here, feel free to add your own.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 5, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> I dunno, it has all the anime cliches neatly in a few minutes, imagine a whole series. Plus, they kinda look too... human, save for the busty fox lady.
> 
> I have compiled a list of hentai that containst real anthros here, feel free to add your own.


NO1CURR about your freaking hentai crap.

And too human? That's the point of ANTHRO.


----------



## Conker (Feb 5, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> NO1CURR about your freaking hentai crap.


The guy a few posts above you was looking for hentai crap, so some members care. 

I didn't know they made Sands of Destruction into an anime. I almost bought the game it was based off of, but never did. I liked the story idea, so I'll probably watch it instead of play it.


----------



## Swift12 (Feb 5, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> NO1CURR about your freaking hentai crap.
> 
> And too human? That's the point of ANTHRO.



Nope, buddy. Try to READ. I said, why are there humans in a world populated with anthros? Gah.

And this thread is about furry anime, and hentai is anime too, last I checked.


----------



## WinterWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

But more specifically, it's not about Furry Hentai, or even Hentai in general.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 5, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> Nope, buddy. Try to READ. I said, why are there humans in a world populated with anthros? Gah.


Ok, sorry. Geez.

If you knew the story behind Solatorobo, then you would know why there are a few human characters in it. But if I said why, it'd be quite the spoiler.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

You Are Umasou is all dinosaurs.
So it counts fuck you.

Imagine an anime The Land Before Time, with dinosaur fight scenes.

Whole thing is on Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8f4S3XMWNc


----------



## Swift12 (Feb 9, 2012)

Checked it. The dinos are not really anthropomorphic. They are regular dinosaurs that talk. 

Here is something new: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cFdmG842HQ - Smile Pretty Cure (Basically, Sailor Moon meets Grimm's Fairy Tales) which has a bad guy who is an anthro wolf (he is basically, the Big Bad Wolf of the tales).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 9, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> Checked it. The dinos are not really anthropomorphic. They are regular dinosaurs that talk.


Well anthropomorphism pretty much relates to anything non-human expressing human characteristics. So the dinosaurs talking pretty much defines them as anthropomorphic. That and their general facial expressions and emotions are all very human.

Also who really cares.


----------



## Swift12 (Feb 9, 2012)

You certainly live up to your forum nickname, Hateful B*tch.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ultimate Muscle.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Ultimate Muscle.


How is that furry related?


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 9, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> How is that furry related?



http://myanimelist.net/character/25069/Gazelleman_

http://myanimelist.net/character/25068/Seiuchin

http://myanimelist.net/character/25084/The_Rigany

http://myanimelist.net/character/25082/Tel-Tel_Boy_


----------



## Shalla_Shadowfang (Feb 11, 2012)

The anime "Fairy Tail," might count. The Exceeds can be considered furries and so can a few of the celestial spirits. It's pretty good but I don't think it's finished. You can find it at iphoneanime.net.


----------



## Khei (Feb 13, 2012)

I dunno if these have been mentioned yet but..

The Slayers has several anthro characters tho none are main cast. Dilgear is an anthro wolf/troll who's a baddy in a fair amount of the first season. In later seasons there's been an anthro cat, dog, and fox. Then there's the gold dragon girl who's name escapes me, who sports a tail randomly and transforms into a dragon at various times. Then there's the weird looking lil guy in the last seasons who's name also escapes me atm. He's sorta anthro.. He might even count as a suiter lol. Oh and Joyrock from the first Slayers film. He's a demon but looks sorta like an anthro frog.. thing..

Ranma 1/2 has characters that turn into animals..

Those Who Hunt Elves has a tank possessed by a cat and an elf who got herself stuck as a dumb looking anthro dog. (who's markings make her look more and more silly the more spell fragments they collect)

Night on the Galactic Railroad has nothing but anthro cats but it's a bit boring imo.

Ruin Explorers has a catgirl and her partner who randomly turns into a mouse lol

S'all I can think of atm that I haven't seen mentioned.


----------



## Swift12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Could you post some screencaps from Slayers and Ruin Explorers?  I kinda stopped Slayers after season 1 - I hear Dilgear later comes back to life as he promised in some weird cameo role, but otherwise that show is not really merciful to villains, they rarely survive 5 episodes.

Found this furry character from "Urusei Yatsura", episode 043 - 'The Terror of Meow'. She is a human woman who somehow got transformed to a catwoman and the episode is mainly about the main character and a cat with an eyepatch duking it out over who gets to kiss her to restore her to normal. A more furry-looking cat appears in the beginning, singing. 












Also, 'Alice Detective Agency'. I have yet to find it subtitled, from what I understand and found on Wiki, it's basically following Grimm's fairy tailes with furries. It has some well-designed anthros as well as cartoony silly ones.



























Then there is "Blue Bird of Happieness" aka "Lucellino Azzuro", which features an anthro cat and dog. I really wish I could find some episodes for download.









And this one, I have no idea what it's from...


----------



## Swift12 (Mar 1, 2012)

The Sailor Moon rip-off anime "Tokyo Mew Mew" has some good-looking anthros too - not the titular characters, who are just generic catgirls (humans with ears and tails), but the "Chimera Animals" who are the usual monster-of-the-day enemies, created from real animals through merging it with an alien parasite. In no particular order:

_-Dancing Bird Woman_






_Bazooka Chicken_ (yes, she actually uses her eggs as ammunition, and man she has got some nice chicken legs!)











_Frigate Birds_ (there are two of them - and they attack by inflating their boobs, erm, chests, like the real thing...)






_Garagara_ (a giant naga-like snake-woman)


----------



## Swift12 (Mar 1, 2012)

_Cat-o-Nine__-Tails_ (he was created from a pampered tomcat at a cat convention)






_Piano Cat_ (Created from the soul of a pianist woman, a cat, and a keyboard...and she attacks with music. Quite a revealing outfit, too)






_Punchy the Kangaroo_ (yes, she is a busty muscled boxing kangaroo... with a little plushie kangaroo in her pouch that can act on his own!)











_Samba Lizard_ (she dances, she shakes the maracas, she grins like crazy - and fires deadly energy blasts)






_Siren_ (she has two forms, the original green is more human-like, this is her more fish-like anthro form)






_Arachnid_ 






_Tapir Woman_ (first anthro tapir I have seen, like... ever. She can enter dreams and attacks with lavender-filled 'succubus-pillows!' :smile: This is a crazy show.)






_Toxic Beauty_ (pretty four-armed anthro butterfly. poisonous dust also included...)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2012)

This topic is retarded.


----------



## Swift12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> This topic is retarded.



No, YOU are. For making such a statement without explanation as to why, or invitation to do so in the first place.

Let me guess, you must be like, 12?


----------



## spacezoomer (Mar 18, 2012)

In case it hasn't been mentioned yet, I would like to nominate Osamu Tezuka's _Bagi: The Monster of Mighty Nature_ and _Wonder 3_. If you have not heard of them, then that's okay. Look them up. They are pretty darn good. Also, optionally, you could look up the art of Dr. Comet. Although, I would prefer that you did not.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> No, YOU are. For making such a statement without explanation as to why, or invitation to do so in the first place.
> 
> Let me guess, you must be like, 12?



I bet when your mom gave birth to you, She didn't do it on purpose. 

Uh-oh, I went there...


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Apr 3, 2012)

After reading this thread, I watched all 25 episodes of Hyper Police and that show is _awesome_. I actually watched ep. 8 to 24 in one day taking a little over 7 hours.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;SnliVCC3DRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnliVCC3DRo[/video]

_The Wolf Children Ame and Yuki_

Newest Mamoru Hosoda movie. He directed _The Girl Who Leapt Through Time_ and _Summer Wars_, both very very very good movies.
Despite how cringe worthy the plot seems, the fact that it's from the same director as those two movies, I'm definitely going to be watching it.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Apr 5, 2012)

Has anyone seen Arashi no Yoru Ni? Might watch the english dub on youtube.


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Watch "The Skull Man" - not only is it a good anime show (detective film noir story with monsters and a very dark vigilante who makes Punisher look like a swell guy) but it is full of proper, western-style anthros, male and female. I have taken a few screencaps, you can find them here:

http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z269/Swift_Nimblefoot/The Skull Man/?start=all

A few I have mirrored to get your interest. 






Nami-nee (basically, Renamon with proper boobage!)






Rena - I could really never say she's a cat or a dog, but they call her a cat-girl, so must be the latter.






Tetsurou - best doberman furry I have seen in a cartoon yet.






Sayoko - reminds me of Charlotte from Gold Digger, actually!






Lizard anthros - there are a lot of them in the last episodes, male and female as well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2012)

Swift12, Why do you do this?


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 11, 2012)

'cause drawing obscure cartoon characters is what I do, so I try to find references? 'Cause this is, you know, a FURRY message board?

Better question is, why are you here trolling the boards. You get a kick out of leaving nonsensical comments in random threads? Whatever floats your boat, but there is 4chan for that, you know.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll ask you again, Why are you posting images of animes that have catgirls  instead of talking about an anime based around furries?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'll ask you again, Why are you posting images of animes that have catgirls  instead of talking about an anime based around furries?



I'm surprised he hasn't touched upon the current sensation with the japanese fandom: Wolfrun from _Smile Precure! _(I recommend not trying to google him).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't touched upon the current sensation with the japanese fandom: Wolfrun from _Smile Precure! _(I recommend not trying to google him).



I think the dude only likes girls...


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, I will be slow so you understand it, Perverted Impact...

This thread is about FURRIES in ANIME.

Of which I have provided an EXAMPLE of. Skull Man IS based around these mutants. The cult whom they all belong to is basically the main hidden plot of the series, as well as their connection to the Skull Man. But I don't want to add any spoilers.

So, your problem is....? 

And yeah, I heard about Wolfrun - Kemono.com is full of fanart of him. Though as I heard, he's pretty much the only anthro in that series.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> _*This thread is about FURRIES in ANIME*_.





Swift12 said:


> _*mutants*_


okay then.


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess I should have known you were a major troll when you posted your first post calling the whole thread retarded, but then, you have gone the extra mile to showcase your douchyness to everyone, BRAVO!

I'm gonna put you on ignore from now on, here any everywhere else on these boards.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 12, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> I guess I should have known you were a major troll when you posted your first post calling the whole thread retarded, but then, you have gone the extra mile to showcase your douchyness to everyone, BRAVO!
> 
> I'm gonna put you on ignore from now on, here any everywhere else on these boards.



Someone's taking this a little too personally.


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 12, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Someone's taking this a little too personally.



Well, he went out of his way to attack me, that's the definition of 'personal'. But let's get back to discussions, shall we?

Someone probably mentioned *Eto Rangers*already - I have recently got all the episodes, problem is could not find subtitles after episode 13. It is an OK anime, not stellar but watcheable. Some of the fable-worlds they visit are quite interesting "elseworlds" tales of the originals.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 14, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> Well, he went out of his way to attack me.


What.

No I didn't.


----------



## imortalpain (May 24, 2012)

furry doesn't necessarily mean that it has to be both humanoid and animal at once, they can be both human and turn into animals, kinda like in fruits basket


----------



## imortalpain (May 24, 2012)

i also say that if you want a really old furry show watch thundercats, its good


----------



## RTDragon (May 24, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Ok, sorry. Geez.
> 
> If you knew the story behind Solatorobo, then you would know why there are a few human characters in it. But if I said why, it'd be quite the spoiler.



Not to mention it's also connects to another previous game by the same developers Tail Concerto. The second half of Solatorobo is a major spoiler.


----------



## york_indayla (May 26, 2012)

A generous user on kemonono.com has posted screenshots of various anthromorphic appearances in anime with the title of the shows in the filename. While the quality of the shows are a hit and miss, you can at least give the poster some credit.

http://www.kemonono.com/kemono/res/32630.html


----------



## Swift12 (May 26, 2012)

york_indayla said:


> A generous user on kemonono.com has posted screenshots of various anthromorphic appearances in anime with the title of the shows in the filename. While the quality of the shows are a hit and miss, you can at least give the poster some credit.
> 
> http://www.kemonono.com/kemono/res/32630.html



Cool, now this is what I expected from this thread as well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> Cool, now this is what I expected from this thread as well.


Er, This topic is about animes about furries not the other way around.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

Look for Nyan Neko Sugar Girls. You will not be disappointed in any conceivable way.


----------



## Razor512 (Jun 9, 2012)

How about oh edo rocket?


----------



## Swift12 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, this looks interesting!

-*Gegege no Kitaro: *It's an anime series about Yokai, japanese folklore spirits, many of whom (like the various cat spirits) look anthro. 
Also, the second OVA (*Nippon Bakuretsu*) features this snake lady, Orochiuno - she is a part of the giant snake demon Orochi, trying to bring about its resurrection.


----------



## Swift12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, but does it have anthros in it? Not to my knowledge, only dragons... 

Here is a one-shot anime made by young animators I can recommend: Buta. You can download it here: http://depositfiles.com/files/xidrdgomc

It takes place in an anthro-populated world, and follows a young fox boy who is kidnapped by pirates who are after the treasure on his map. Due to hilarious misunderstandings, he "hires" a ronin pig samurai to free and protect him, who is rather fearless - except when it comes to cats.  Generally, the whole thing feels a lot like Kaiketsu Zorori, and is just as funny and entertaining.


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Jul 1, 2012)

What's this? Two furry movies being released in the same month? (This + Wolf Children)

[video=youtube;iROOm7ztXlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iROOm7ztXlw[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P-prDpsuFw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL62tcNBl94


And all three PVs for Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki (Wolf Children)

PV1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-j6vpQ3OnM
PV2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnliVCC3DRo
PV3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PohjJpxjho4

(Bah, only 1 embedded video per post...)


----------



## Little Ghost (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't checked the thread. but if it hasn't already been mentioned, try Wild Knights Gulkeeva. It's the only anime I've seen with 'real' furries [not feral.] It's kinda cheesy, but I enjoyed it. I think it's all up on Youtube, but I own it on DVD so I wouldn't know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT34OkqxzZg


----------



## Swift12 (Jul 3, 2012)

Check the thread - there are many, many more "real" furries in anime.  But thanks!


----------



## york_indayla (Jul 7, 2012)

Tobias Amaranth said:


> What's this? Two furry movies being released in the same month? (This + Wolf Children)
> 
> [video=youtube;iROOm7ztXlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iROOm7ztXlw[/video]
> 
> ...



So they're remaking the 1994 film...but all the characters are cats this time. I'm okay with this. For a second, I almost thought it was a sequel of sorts to Night on the Galactic Railroad. In any case, nice find, i wasn't aware of it. And since it just released today in Japan, it's only a matter of time before it gets to the West. Wolf Children is not far behind...I can only imagine the zounds of hentai/doujins that's bound the happen. You've seen the r34 of Summer Wars.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

Only other anime that I know of that has furry elements besides Wolf's Rain is a sub-only anime that is literally dripping in ecchi called Kanokon. Just check it out.


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Leopardclaw said:


> Only other anime that I know of that has furry elements besides Wolf's Rain is a sub-only anime that is literally dripping in ecchi called Kanokon. Just check it out.



Sigh... humans with cat ears and tails - *does not equal* Furry.


----------



## Hoxyis (Oct 5, 2012)

Does this guy count as a furry char? I know the anime he comes from isn't furry-oriented, even though a lot of anthropomorphic characters happen to be in it.
http://www.anime-planet.com/characters/chiqicheetah


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hoxyis said:


> Does this guy count as a furry char? I know the anime he comes from isn't furry-oriented, even though a lot of anthropomorphic characters happen to be in it.
> http://www.anime-planet.com/characters/chiqicheetah



Could you provide some screenshots for him? From that link he seems like a fan-made OC.


----------



## Hoxyis (Oct 10, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> Could you provide some screenshots for him? From that link he seems like a fan-made OC.


OK, then. Here's some screenshots... (Sorry, I couldn't find any bigger pictures.)

























(There are plenty of better pictures I could have gone with, but I couldn't find any!)

Anyway, seem furry enough now?
XD
For more proof on this character being legible:
http://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Chiqicheetah


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thankee! That first link made it look like he was an OC since that page was some guy's page using him as his own character.

As for Chiqicheetah - hmm, from some angles - particulary the sides - he seems furry enough, but other screens make his face look like a monkey. But at any rate, he looks cool, and anthro cheetahs are a rarity! Does Onepiece have any other anthros? I just never liked the series enough to watch it and look for them.


----------



## Hoxyis (Oct 10, 2012)

Hm...maybe Rob Lucci, a really scary leopard-man? Not quite sure if he really counts.




So scary, that he even goes and mauls Luffy in his full-on leopard form




Not even that - Lucci also ruptures Luffy's internal organs, almost killing him. Can't find a picture, so here's a clip of that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LadPd5tnYho
The series took quite a dark turn around the time the brutal, animalistic Cipher Pol. 9 characters appeared. (Which Lucci is among.)

Also, here's Jyabura, the wolf-dude:









There are still quite some more animal-hybrid-characters in the series.
Plus there's also the Chimera Ants in Hunter x Hunter, which have yet to be shown in Anime form.


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the pics - I also found one of the zombie pirates was somewhat furry, as he had a lion's muzzle grafted onto him. STill, I dunno... I just so dislike the show's style. Worst case of "Noodle People" trope I have seen, and even the females look "off", or at least most of them. It's like anime art style met Ed Edd and Eddy style... Luffy himself is weird with that almost constant grin - he looks like he had a dose of Joker laughing gas... And there is that pinoccio-nosed guy or the weird "raindeer" who looks more like a stuffed teddy bear... And almost all enemies so odd and distorted that they can only be called human in the way Dick Tracy's gangsters are human.


----------



## Hoxyis (Oct 11, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> Thanks for the pics - I also found one of the zombie pirates was somewhat furry, as he had a lion's muzzle grafted onto him. STill, I dunno... I just so dislike the show's style. Worst case of "Noodle People" trope I have seen, and even the females look "off", or at least most of them. It's like anime art style met Ed Edd and Eddy style... Luffy himself is weird with that almost constant grin - he looks like he had a dose of Joker laughing gas... And there is that pinoccio-nosed guy or the weird "raindeer" who looks more like a stuffed teddy bear... And almost all enemies so odd and distorted that they can only be called human in the way Dick Tracy's gangsters are human.


Almost all the zombie characters are furry-lookin'. 
And yeah, as much as I like the show, it's actually animated quite badly...but Toei Animation is to blame for that, certainly not the author of the series.
Over time, it seems I've gotten used to all the strange proportions of the characters. They look a bit cartoon-ish - for an anime, which I like!
But, honestly - anime and cartoons. What's the difference? Animation is animation, and can be manipulated in whatever way anyone desires. It'd be nice if more people would come to realize that.

Also, I made these custom screen-caps of Chiqicheetah, which I think have him depicted better than the ones I found through searching. Not sure how exactly I can post it up, though. I'm a noob when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 12, 2012)

When replying, click "Go Advanced". Below the textbox, you'll see 'additional options' and then "Manage attachments" - click that, and you can upload the pics there. 

Thanks in advance!

As for anime and cartoons - yeah, these days, hard to tell the difference sometimes, as western animation takes elements from anime. But overall, most anime have a certain style and elements they use, so you can instantly tell it was made in Japan.


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 14, 2012)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but.

POLAR BEAR CAFE.






This show is adorable. And I think the guy who does Panda's voice also does Lelouche.


----------



## Kai Bunneh (Oct 21, 2012)

Sherlock Hound o.o


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope this helps ya mate.  

Arashi No Yoru Ni, also known as One Stormy Night (2005) Animal Yokocho (2005) Bannertail: The Story of Grey Squirrel (1978) Bomberman B-Daman Bakugaiden (1998) Bomberman Jetters (2002) The Cat Returns (2002) Cat Soup (2003) Damekko Doubutsu (2005) Dragon Ball Eto Rangers (1995) Ginga Densetsu Riki (2000) Ginga Densetsu Weed (2005) Ginga Nagareboshi Gin (1986) Hyper Police (1997) Inukami! (2006) Juusenshi Gulkeeva (1995) Kaiketsu Zorori (2004) Kimba the White Lion (1965) Massugu ni Ikou () Maple Town Stories (1986) Maya the Bee (1975) Momotaro's Divine Sea Warriors (1945) Night on the Galactic Railroad () Onmyou Taisenki (2004) Pokemon (Series and several movies) () Polar Bear's CafÃ© (2012) Pom Poko (1994) Samurai Pizza Cats (1990) Sherlock Hound (1984) Shining Tears X Wind (2007) Slayers The Skull Man (2007) Sonic X (2003) Tamala 2010: Punk Cat In Space (2002) Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, AKA: Gurren Lagann (2008) Tetsuwan Birdy: Decode, AKA: Birdy The Mighty: Decode (2008) Ultra Nyan (& sequel) () Utawarerumono (2006) The Vision of Escaflowne (1996) Willy Fog Travels Around the Earth (1981) Spice and Wolf (2008) Bagi, Monster of Mighty Nature (1984)

Ultawarermonu (2003)  Inuyasha (2001)  xxxholic (2007)  Baka and Test: Summon the beasts (2011)

:3


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 31, 2012)

Providing pictures, or descriptions of the anthro characters would be more useful... especially for multi-episode series. but I think you also did the same on the kemono.org page.


----------



## partysmores (Nov 21, 2012)

KO Beast is a good one (actually has anthros as opposed to the normal stuff like cat girls).


----------



## epslion (Nov 24, 2012)

i cant belive brave story wasnt mentioned http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ_xa11-ip8 so manny furries in that movie its like playing breath of fire


----------



## Swift12 (Nov 24, 2012)

That trailer was confusing as heck... but let me guess, the whole fantasy world turns out to be just an allegory for him losing his mother in the end, right?

So, we have the lizard guy, the tiger, and that catgirl (well, more on the human-side then furry) - anyone else in this of note? Pics would be welcome.

Also, this thread on Kemono, if I haven't linked it before  - we have collected a LOT of anthro anime characters there. http://www.kemonono.com/kemono/res/32630.html


----------



## epslion (Nov 25, 2012)

Swift12 said:


> That trailer was confusing as heck... but let me guess, the whole fantasy world turns out to be just an allegory for him losing his mother in the end, right?
> 
> So, we have the lizard guy, the tiger, and that catgirl (well, more on the human-side then furry) - anyone else in this of note? Pics would be welcome.
> 
> Also, this thread on Kemono, if I haven't linked it before  - we have collected a LOT of anthro anime characters there. http://www.kemonono.com/kemono/res/32630.html



not at all but it does seem that way in the beginning, and the world is full of antrhos almost no humes, i cant find many pics that have the towns in them(where most of the furs are)


----------



## AngelNyxia (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think anyone mentioned this anime Its called Dog Days .http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_Days_(anime)  They have animal ears and tails but if someone gets hurt in a battle or defeated they turn into furry fluff balls either cat or dog.  There is a second season too


----------



## mirokufox (Jan 10, 2013)

wolf's rain is amazing!


----------



## Fluffeh (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure if mentioned but The Cat Returns, ugh so amazing!


----------



## AngelNyxia (Feb 7, 2013)

I love that movie <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyatto Ninden Teyandee (Cat Ninja Legend Teyandee)





There was an English 'dub', known as 'Samurai Pizza Cats'; Saban ad-libbed its own story and dialogue due to translation difficulties.

The primary antagonist is an extremely gay fox 




....who likes crossdressing


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 20, 2013)

gameboi9321 said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but.
> 
> POLAR BEAR CAFE.
> 
> ...


This. Forever this. I love this show so much. Highly recommended.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 2, 2013)

The Wolf Children Ame and Yuki, directed by Mamoru Hosoda (_Summer Wars_, _The Girl Who Leapt Through Time_) finally got subbed, by Zoroi-Project. Watching it right now, and feeling really uncomfortable.

Woman falls in love with some guy and it turns out he's a wolfman (well golly!) Here are a couple gifs from when he's like "look this is the real me" "gasp"












The potential for angsty avatars is immense here. I am stealing it for my own to spite any hopeful angsters out there. The chin down eyes up pose is just the ultimate in angst.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so glad I've found other fans who've heard of Hyper Police.  Seriously, everybody I know right now has never heard of it.  Even the entire anime club at my university!  
I'm sitting there thinking how could you have never heard of the adorableness of Hyper police!?


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

Tenchi Muyo GXP has furries. Can't exactly say its a wonderful show though. It's still fun to watch, though.
I like to point out Summer Wars just for King Kazma. Though it looks like someone already mentioned it while talking about Wolf Children. (I really want to see that movie.)

Does Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann count for characters like Viral?


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 18, 2013)

Would Negima!? The remade version count? Especially the all girls in dud mode episode.
Wait I think Studio Ghibli has a couple movies on that order-The Cat Returns, Pom Poko and Porco Rosso.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a few AMV's showing some furry anime characters.  Check them out, they compile a good number of anthro characters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkletncRQq8&list=PL17A0CBB7B881A468&index=3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vMf3SuKt_E&list=PL17A0CBB7B881A468&index=4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snCBhj-rfQo&list=PL17A0CBB7B881A468&index=42

PS, I made the third AMV, the other two were made by Mephistin.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 29, 2013)

The movie Wolf Children is looking VERY furry.


----------



## Swift12 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd rather say, looking very FUNNY. Look at the faces! dorky-faced wolf kid and weird emo wolf-guy whose ears migrated to the top of his head.

Anyhow, there is a new "Furries in anime" thread on Kemono.org, just letting you know - old one got full. Plenty new finds (some mine) there too: http://www.kemonono.com/kemono/res/45080.html


----------



## Hoxyis (Apr 2, 2013)

Later this month, the new version of the Hunter x Hunter anime (same creator of Yu Yu Hakusho) will head into the Chimera Ant arc. Something that'll be chock-full of deadly, furry-looking critters.


----------



## Red_Foxtrot (Apr 3, 2013)

There is an old anime called Eto Rangers. It's literally another Chinese zodiac inspired thing and they go to multiple worlds based on real life novels. So basically like Kingdom Hearts but with reading material. The VERY first world they visited was Peach Boy.

I didn't really go deep into watching it. But I'm interested in going back in it.


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, already posted that one some pages ago.

*Hoxyis* - wow, thanks for the info. For those interested in what anthros we are gonna see, you can read the Chimera Ant arc of the manga here: http://www.mangareader.net/207-14196-16/hunter-x-hunter/chapter-187.html

Can't wait to see Cheetu or Zazan (her anthro lizard form, that is) animated... And I hope even minor enemies like Yunjyu or that mosquito-girl make it into the anime.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 4, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> Here's a few AMV's showing some furry anime characters.  Check them out, they compile a good number of anthro characters.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkletncRQq8&list=PL17A0CBB7B881A468&index=3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vMf3SuKt_E&list=PL17A0CBB7B881A468&index=4
> ...



Since when is Gargoyles an anime?


----------



## chagen (Apr 14, 2013)

Kai Bunneh said:


> Sherlock Hound o.o


 i actually found a copy in a shop i was in.


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 14, 2013)

You can buy the whole series in Hungary for cheap, but it's only with hungarian and french audio.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2013)

Bagi, The Monster of Mighty Nature is an anime movie that is very furry. In fact, some consider it to be "The ultimate furry anime" or something like that. Perhaps an exaggeration, but...








It's a pretty good movie. Made by Osamu Tezuka, the same guy who did Astro Boy and Kimba the White Lion.
You can watch it here legally, I believe:http://www.viki.com/tv/5872c-bagi-the-monster-of-mighty-nature
I don't think its had an American DVD release though.
Warning: While the show is pretty much okay to watch, as there isn't that much objectionable in it, Bagi herself is sometimes used for fanservice, if that bothers anyone.


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I never got the ending... or how and why the kid thought Bagi was responsible and why he hunted her down. Pity she turned back into an animal at the end.

LOL? Boss of Earth! That'd have been silly.

I tried watching Sands of Destruction, but was too boring, frankly. Any notable anthros there, as in, ones with good designs? Or female ones?

Oh, and I posted some more anime anthro screenshots here: http://www.kemonono.com/kemono/res/45080.html - from Tokyo Mew Mew, Yu-Yu Hakusho, Eto Rangers (Gen'en should get more fanart, and I aim to do that), and Scan2Go.

As the above poster said, Hunter X Hunter is just starting the Chimera arc, the Queen was in episode 76 already, and Colt will appear in the next one. The Hunterpedia has been updated with official anime designs for a few of the characters.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 27, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> I never got the ending... or how and why the kid thought Bagi was responsible and why he hunted her down. Pity she turned back into an animal at the end.
> 
> LOL? Boss of Earth! That'd have been silly.


Well, 



Spoiler



Bagi was going feral plus she had issues with how she was created, and it was the mother's fault that she was created. The kid was also scared of Bagi due to her psychic powers. Due to all these things, I can understand why the kid thought Bagi was responsible, and he probably wanted vengeance and the chance to protect others from her.


 The ending is sad indeed.


Did anyone mention Gurren Lagann as a furry anime?


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Naturally. I have a whole gallery of those bunny girls.  Too bad they barely were in that episode, but man, love their designs.


----------



## Swift12 (May 7, 2013)

Here are a few screens from Hunter X Hunter - the new opening basically showcases most of the important anthros in the anime (Welfin, Rammot, Zazan, Leol, Cheetu, Colt and of course the three generals).


----------



## Hoxyis (May 7, 2013)

http://www.ntv.co.jp/hunterhunter/character/kimera.html Here's where you can see most of the ants' designs. You can check back every now and then as it gets updated. :3


----------



## Swift12 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks, yeah, I noticed that the wiki too got updated with some design sheets. Where are they getting those, btw? Are there any for the minor characters not mentioned in the wiki? (I'd like to get one for the mosquito girl who'll be in the next episode)

Also,here is hoping they use the second design for the bat girl (who fight alongside the gorilla-owl) - she changes appearance radically between 2 manga issues, first she looks human with bat wings and insect arms/legs, but in her second appearance she has a proper anthro bat head and and a fur coat.


----------



## Lyoto (May 11, 2013)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You know, just a question to those suggesting here...
> 
> DO YOU FAGS KNOW WHAT AN ANIME IS?!



Lol. Totally.
It annoys the hell out of me when people get them confused with cartoons.
I have a friend who is into graphic novels and it really annoys him when people call them comics, know where he is coming from. 

About the only ones I have found have already been mentioned.
Wolfs Rain was ok but was quite dark and depressing. 
I do love Princess Mononoke.  Remember the first time I watched it and just being blown away by the epic story.
Still got it in my dvd collection of favourite movies.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 12, 2013)

It's a stretch to call it an anime, but "there she is!", which was made in Korea, I believe.
http://www.sambakza.net/works_tsi/tsi_main.html
Just hit Play Movie on all of them. It's a 5 episode series with each episode being about 5 minutes long. It's really good too.


----------



## Swift12 (May 12, 2013)

Umm, anime are cartoon as well. It's a name of the visual medium, not the style.


----------



## Lyoto (May 12, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> Umm, anime are cartoon as well. It's a name of the visual medium, not the style.



There is quite a bit of a difference in terms of visual style just like the difference between a comic and graphic novel.
If you think of a cartoon, you automatically think of the likes of The Simpons, Family Guy, Futurama, Tom & Jerry etc.
Anime means something pretty different.

Mostly they are different in terms of story, characters etc. as well, but I'll agree not always.
Although technically some "anime" can be slightly cartoony in their graphic style as well I don't really consider those to be true anime.

To me there is a big difference from someone saying that they watch anime and cartoons.


----------



## Swift12 (May 12, 2013)

Anime is traditionally animated, so it is a cartoon IMHO. A CGI-animated movie, is a CGI-animated movie, whether it is made in Japan or Brasil or the USA.

It's simply that many people associated the word cartoon with "for kids", or some still do, but this is more rare these days when we have adult animation strictly for grown-ups. That's why many otakus were so adamant that "anime is not cartoon", to differentiate between adult and non-adult animation... but this was silly, since a lot of anime is indeed, for kids. 

Anyway, back on topic - I uploaded some screens from Hunter x Hunter's latest episodes here: http://fchan.us/c/res/26460.html 

I gotta draw Cheetu someday... can't believe the furry community hasn't gotten on to drawing the Chimera Ants so far. When did the manga came out?


----------



## lookabout (May 21, 2013)

Surprised no one mentioned about Beast Saga.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfN2Ta4cHMQ


----------



## benignBiotic (May 21, 2013)

lookabout said:


> Surprised no one mentioned about Beast Saga.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfN2Ta4cHMQ


I saw an episode or two and wasn't impressed. Is it any good?


----------



## Swift12 (May 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, thanks Lookabout. Nyaatorrents has them subtitled.

It's OK... Nothing special. There are some nice designs like the Cheetah guy, or Lepermint the black panthress. The toys are sadly much more stubby and super-deformed.


----------



## Hoxyis (May 24, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> I gotta draw Cheetu someday... can't believe the furry community hasn't gotten on to drawing the Chimera Ants so far. When did the manga came out?



It's back from 1998. Although, the Chimera Ant saga started in 2003, and ended just a couple years ago.


----------



## Swift12 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ho-boy. Mosquito gal is just... awesome.  Even if she has the most annoying laughter in existance.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally got to see _*The Wolf Children Ame and Yuki, *_it was fucking beautiful. I dont get to watch many emotional films, but damn, i have some mighty strong feels running around in me right now...


----------



## Swift12 (Jun 9, 2013)

Latest episode (83) of Hunter X Hunter has a whole SLEW of anthros, I recommend you check it out!

















Bat guy on the right is adorable. 





Baro, the quite psychotic armadillo.





Unnamed rhino-antelope guy who fights as the second challenger. 








But of course, Rammot steals the show. He is CRAZY and loving it.


----------



## Swift12 (Jul 7, 2013)

This has been out for years, oddly no-one mentioned it so far - Catman! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXmF0cIJAkw


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 10, 2013)

Erm... Is anyone keeping track so people don't have to go through 21 pages of anime?



Harbinger said:


> Finally got to see _*The Wolf Children Ame and Yuki, *_it was fucking beautiful. I dont get to watch many emotional films, but damn, i have some mighty strong feels running around in me right now...



YES. I've been wanting to see this since I first heard of it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, I went through all the pages and while many anime were said, a ton were said repeatedly and there was also arguing about what a "furry anime" is and arguing over whether or not an anime was furry or even what people are supposed to be posting here. Some people claimed that there's no such thing as a "furry anime", and some claimed there were no furry anime. It's a slew of sillyness that makes me think "Hey guys, can't you guys just list off shows with a bunch of anthro characters in them and chill?"

Here's some anime gathered from the first 10 pages(And my own thoughts) (Many were rementioned in later pages):
Spice and Wolf (though not really furry)
Wolf Children (Kind of furry)
Wolf's Rain (Don't know)
Kyetsu Zorri (Don't know)
Fruits Basket (Characters turn into animals. Not really furry)
Silver Fang(Don't know)
Digimon(Many anthro characters. Enough to be furry? Don't know)
Arashi no Yoru ni(Don't know)
Wagaya no Oinari-sama(Not really furry?)
Hyper Police(Somewhat furry? Full of anthro apparently)
Valkyrie(Don't know)
Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature(VERY furry, though only contains one anthro. Its that its about said anthro)
Princess Mononoke(Not really furry)
Animal Yokocho(Don't know)
Calimero(Don't know)
Kenka no Ata Wa(Don't know)
Uchi no Tama Shirimasenka(Don't know)
Onegai My Melody(Don't know)
Happy Happy Clover(Don't know)
Don Chuck Monogatari(Don't know)
Anderson Monogatar(Don't know)
Shima Shima Tora no Shimajirou(Don't know)
Sugarbunnies Chocola(Don't know)
Hello Kitty anime and Kero Kero Keroppi anime(Don't know)
Unico(Don't know)
Kimba the White Lion and related series/movies(Talking animals)
Midori no Makbo(Don't know)
Tokyo Pig(Don't know)
Tonde Buurin(Don't know)
Animal Crossing Th Movie(Probably very furry)
Wild Knights Gulkeeva(Don't know)
Hamtaro(Talking animals)
The Cat Returns(Probably somewhat furry)
Samurai Pizza Cats(Don't know)
Monster Rancher(Don't know)
Pandalian(Don't know)
Porco Rosso(Probably not very furry)
Sands of Destruction(Don't know)
Wolf Daddy(Don't know)
Wild Knights Gulkeeva(Don't know)
Ginga Densetsu WEED(Don't know)
Zenryoku Usagi(Don't know)
Sgt. Frog(Don't know)
Shiawase Sou no Okojo-san(Don't know)
Happy Happy Clover(Don't know)
Tetsunoshin(Don't know)
Maple Story(Don't know)
Kurochan(Don't know)
Omnyou Taisenki(Don't know)
Ebichu(Don't know)
Escaflowne(Don't know)
12 Kingdoms(Don't know)
Inuyasha(A little furry)
Cat Soup(Don't know)
Eto Rangers(Don't know)
Sherlock Hound(Don't know)
Cat Shit One(Don't know)
Pokemon(???)
Legendz(Don't know)
Sonic X(I guess kind of furry)
Guin Saga(Very furry by the looks of it)
Doraemon(Don't know)
Dragon League(Don't know)
Ahiru no Quack(Don't know)
Animal Yokochou(Don't know)
Montana Jones(Don't know)
Chi's Sweet Home(Don't know)
Neko Ramen(Don't know)
Afro Ken(Don't know)
Mikan Enikki(Don't know)
Ocha Ken(Don't know)
Groove Adventure Rave(Don't know)
Tenchi Muyo GXP(A little furry)
Hustle Punch(Don't know)
Mameushi-kun(Don't know)
Ataghoul wa Neko no Mori(Don't know)
Tetsuwan Birdy(Somewhat furry? Not sure, haven't seen)
B-Robo Kabutack(Don't know)
Tetsuwan Tantei Robotack(Don't know)
Shinzo(Don't know)
Kyouran Kazoku Nikki(Don't know)
Utawarerumono(Don't know)
Pom Poko(Kind of?)
Dogtanian(Don't know)
Come On, Usavich(Don't know)
Kawa no Hikari(Don't know)
Ko Century Beast(Looks at least a little furry)
Squirrel and Hedgehog(Very furry by the looks of it. Also North Korean Propaganda. But it seems very entertaining despite this)
Bleach(Barely furry)
One Piece(Barely furry.)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles anime(Self Explanatory, probably)
Panda Z(Don't know)
Sailor Moon(Really not furry...Contains some cat girls it seems, but...Really not furry)
Night On Galactic Railroad(Don't know)
Gurren Lagann(Somewhat furry. Most bad guys in first half span all over the spectrum. Also an amazing anime)
Outlaw Star(Not really furry)
Claymore(Probably not really furry)
Magical Meow Meow Taruto(Don't know)
Decendents To Darkness(To an extent?)
Summer Wars(A little furry)
Adventurs of Mini-Goddess(Don't know)
Aoi Blink(Don't know)
Blue Dragon(Don't know)
Oblivion Island: Haruka and the Magic Mirror(Don't know)
Hottarake no Shima: Haruka to Mahou no Kagami(Don't know)
Uchuusen sagittarius(Don't know)


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 10, 2013)

^You should watch Onmyou Taisenki. It's beautifully done, and ties rather well into the manga (though with some continuity issues). It is near the top of my favorite anime list, and at the very top of my Fighting Anime list. Kogenta the White Tiger is amazing. You can actually watch it all on Youtube, but shh! Don't tell.


----------



## Swift12 (Jul 11, 2013)

Everyone goes on about Kogenta, but I think other anthro designs on the show, like Ruri, Nene, Bannai or Fuurai are much better looking.

Never understood the "point" of these contracts, though, or why people constantly seek out other such people to battle, when even one defeat means you lose all your "XP" and memories you were even one of these special beings, but hey, most shonen anime makes just as little sense as this. The Shinigami would be a tad more useful and the contracts with (basically) a demon would make sense if they had some effect on the real world too - but they are insubstantial and cannot really interact with our world, only other Shinigami, so yeah... makes little sense.


----------



## SilverWolfie (Jul 11, 2013)

Would blood lad count?its not really that anthro but one of the main characters is a anthro wolf


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 11, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> ^You should watch Onmyou Taisenki. It's beautifully done, and ties rather well into the manga (though with some continuity issues). It is near the top of my favorite anime list, and at the very top of my Fighting Anime list. Kogenta the White Tiger is amazing. You can actually watch it all on Youtube, but shh! Don't tell.


I looked it up, and it looks kind of cool but a little kiddy. I think I might check it out though.


SilverWolfie said:


> Would blood lad count?its not really that anthro but one of the main characters is a anthro wolf


Time for me to watch Blood Lad. I was thinking about it, and this gives me enough reason to watch it.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 13, 2013)

Dofus The Treasures of Kerub is a french or italian cartoon has a lot of furries in it,it has awesome artwork and animation, plus its subtitled in english. 

Heres the trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBOZKK8GsR8

and the place to watch it. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLS7gBe322TtZnWlGjcEQZnqyqe0GzsqVF

http://brotherhoodoftofuv2.tumblr.com/Dofus


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 14, 2013)

Another good furry movie called Catnapped! It even has inflation for those who are into that stuff. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mojHY0CWNmM


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bloodhowl said:


> Another good furry movie called Catnapped! It even has inflation for those who are into that stuff. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mojHY0CWNmM



I have known about it, but could never find it up for download anywhere...


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 15, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> I have known about it, but could never find it up for download anywhere...



I found a 480p version PM me if you want the link.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 22, 2013)

Polar bear cafe, I also think of it as a furry anime.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> ^You should watch Onmyou Taisenki. It's beautifully done


Yeah, If you're a shota-con.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yeah, If you're a shota-con.



I'm not a shoutarou complex, thank you very much. And if you're looking for shota shit, Onmyou Taisenki isn't where you should go. While several characters are pre-pubescent, none are depicted erotically. How about a nice, horrifying dose of boku no pico to remind you to never throw the word shota around lightly. Now go sit in the corner and think of what you've done. >:[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I'm not a shoutarou complex, thank you very much. And if you're looking for shota shit, Onmyou Taisenki isn't where you should go. While several characters are pre-pubescent, none are depicted erotically. How about a nice, horrifying dose of boku no pico to remind you to never throw the word shota around lightly. Now go sit in the corner and think of what you've done. >:[








But the characters look like just popped out of a shota-con ova.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 25, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But the characters look like just popped out of a shota-con ova.



I'm not seeing any suggestive material here. Besides, all Japanese anime is one of three styles: Semi-Realistic (for serious shit like Yu Yu Hakusho, Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, or Gundam), Chibi (for funny shit like Nichijou and most Yonkoma), and 50% Kawaii desu (for kiddie stuff like Animal Detectives KiruminZoo). Being in the third category isn't a qualifier for shota, it's what all anime for younger kids look like. Do a little research, you'll see what I mean. Stuff meant for lil'uns (usually the seven to fourteen year olds) is typically in 50% kawaii desu style. Unfortunately, people into little kids are also typically into kid toons, so shotakon comics got stuck with that art style as well... sadface.jpeg


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I'm not seeing any suggestive material here.


How could you not see it?



MochiElZorro said:


> Semi-Realistic





MochiElZorro said:


> (Higurashi no Naku Koro ni,


Lolis are not Semi-Realistic.


MochiElZorro said:


> Gundam


Not anime


MochiElZorro said:


> Being in the third category isn't a qualifier for shota, it's what all anime for younger kids look like. Do a little research, you'll see what I mean. Stuff meant for lil'uns (usually the seven to fourteen year olds) is typically in 50% kawaii desu style.


Let's re-cap





Pokemon




Digimon




Medabots




Legendz




Monster Ranchers 




Onmyou Taisenki

See the difference?


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 26, 2013)

I would not say Onmyou Taisenki is shota... it is just terribly boring. I still do not get what the appeal of having to (basically) bond your soul to a demon is good for, if the Shinigami can only attack and battle other Shinigami and cannot influence the human world. And if you lose even ONE battle, you basically get a big  memory wipe... Is that really worth it for a silly fighting tournament-thing? I think if I was "bonded" to say, Houjou no Ruri... I'd find better uses for this than battling other Shinigami... 





Here is another anthro... Marie, from the 2010 anime movie "Welcome to the Space Show".


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> How could you not see it?



See what? I can't see it if it isn't there, you know. If it's erotic imagery in OT you're looking for, see the above post.



> Lolis are not Semi-Realistic.



Sure, ignore the art style and mature themes, as well as the prefix  "semi-". All that matters to you is underage characters anyways.



> Not anime



This is so stupid on so many levels I'm not even sure how to respond to that. Please elaborate on why a JAPANESE ANIMATION isn't an anime.



> Let's re-cap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So are you trying to prove that there's no general artstyle or do you seriously think that anime with auch diverse artstyles prove jack shit about OT being different? No really, at this point I honestly have no clue anymore.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> See what? I can't see it if it isn't there, you know. If it's erotic imagery in OT you're looking for, see the above post.


Oh shut the hell up you clearly know what I'm talking about.

It's not like they're doing anything erotic, It's the art style itself. And it's not like freelance artist don't draw porn to get a quick yen.

Hint: They do, but obviously they go under a different name.


MochiElZorro said:


> All that matters to you is underage characters anyways.


Yeah, Because little kids are usually useless brats, Just like in real life. 
 "I can't tell the difference between a Shounen pro-tag and a Shota pro tag"


MochiElZorro said:


> This is so stupid on so many levels I'm not even sure how to respond to that. Please elaborate on why a JAPANESE ANIMATION isn't an anime.


It's because Gundam doesn't use animu cliches, Unless you're talking about it's spinoffs (G, Wing, Seed.etc) that weren't written by Tomino.


MochiElZorro said:


> So are you trying to prove that there's no general artstyle


Are you implying that Naruto has the *SAME ART STYLE AS ASTRO BOY*?

wow.


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 27, 2013)

Last I checked, anime meant: _"Japanese animated feature, animated in Japan and written by Japanese people"_. Hence why Gundam would be anime, but say, the Rankin-Bass Hobbit would not be - it was animated in Japan but written by brits. Neither is Avatar - Last Airbender an anime, despite the obviously anime-inspired style.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> Last I checked, anime meant: _"Japanese animated feature, animated in Japan and written by Japanese people"_. Hence why Gundam would be anime, but say, the Rankin-Bass Hobbit would not be - it was animated in Japan but written by brits. Neither is Avatar - Last Airbender an anime, despite the obviously anime-inspired style.


Not anime


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 27, 2013)

Umm, you have a strange sense of humour, but frankly I do not get why a black screen with subtitles and some karaoke songs is supposed to prove that this Gundam show animated and written in Japan is supposedly not anime by your odd logic.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> Umm, you have a strange sense of humour, but frankly I do not get why a black screen with subtitles and some karaoke songs is supposed to prove that this Gundam show animated and written in Japan is supposedly not anime by your odd logic.


Well by your logic, 90's Batman (As well as the other 90's superhero show) is also anime because sunrise animated it.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm not even sure why I bother with you at all, Impact. I should've learned how stubborn you are the first time. Fine then. Believe what you want. All kids are evil, artstyle is all that matters, and you're always right, or some stupid shit. I'm done.



Imperial Impact said:


> Well by your logic, 90's Batman (As well as the other 90's superhero show) is also anime because sunrise animated it.



It was written by Americans, though... read his post again...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 28, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> All kids are evil


wat.


MochiElZorro said:


> It was written by Americans, though... read his post again...


And UC Gundam is pro-North American.

Your point?


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 28, 2013)

Facepalm...  

You do not read posts, do you? I expressed how it's an anime if it is animated AND written by japanese. Really, do you just hit reply without reading?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 28, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> Facepalm...


I'm not the one that thinks 90's Batman is anime.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 28, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> wat.



You're the one who agreed that you think kids ruin anime...



Imperial Impact said:


> I'm not the one that thinks 90's Batman is anime.



But you're the one who said he did... not him... and by the definition he gave he doesn't...

Gah, why do I bother. Just ignore him. He won't listen to anything we say anyways.


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 28, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I'm not the one that thinks 90's Batman is anime.



You are either extremely dense, or are a troll.

Or probably both. Either way, I say "Goodbye, Sir." (Puts Impact on "ignore list")


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 28, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> You're the one who agreed that you think kids ruin anime...


Kids are self-center brats.

Not evil-doers


MochiElZorro said:


> But you're the one who said he did... not him... and by the definition he gave he doesn't...


90's batman is an out source show made by Sunrise.


Swift12 said:


> You are either extremely dense, or are a troll.


Oh boy, Here we go with the "Wahhh, You disagreed, Therefore you must be a troll!" logic.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 28, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> You are either extremely dense, or are a troll.
> 
> Or probably both. Either way, I say "Goodbye, Sir." (Puts Impact on "ignore list")



That is a wonderful idea. Now I'll stop getting into arguments with him and derailing threads. I'll go put him on that list right now.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 28, 2013)

There's this show called *Beast Saga*. Looks average, but hey anthros. I like this cat lady ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Looks average


Oh, So it's Juusenshi Gulkeeva again.


----------



## Swift12 (Sep 2, 2013)

Beast Saga? Oh, you mean Lepermint? Yeah, she even has a toy.  Beast Saga is actually based on the old Battle Beasts toyline by Takara/hasbro. Back in 1987, some Battle Beasts appeared on the Transformers Headmasters anime. 






Btw, not sure if it was mentioned, but "Welcome to the Space Show" has - apart from the main hero Pochiro, who is a rather chibi anthro dog, the extremely sexy Marie. She is like a greyhound in Fluttershy's colors... Hard to believe she and Pochiro are the same species.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm just gonna list all the furry themed series I've seen or at least know are good:



Arashi No Yoru Ni (the movie, not the CGI show)
The Cat Returns
Cat Soup
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin
Kimba the White Lion
Massugu ni Ikou
Ginga Legend Weed
The New Adventures of Kimba The White Lion
Pokemon
Jungle Emperor Leo
Polar Bear's CafÃ©
Jungle Emperor Leo: The Brave Change the Future
Samurai Pizza Cats
Sherlock Hound
Sonic OVA
Shiba Inuko-san
Sonic X
Wolf's Rain
Leafie A Hen Into The Wild (it's not anime but it's close enough)
Chi's Sweet Home
Hamtaro
Wan Wan Serepu Soreyuke! Tetsunoshin
Chokotan
White Heart Baekgu
Wolf Children


----------



## Swift12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just for the record, and I know some people do not agree - I do not consider characters on shows like "Kimba the white lion" anthros. They are talking animals, but they do not have a humanoid appearance. Same goes for Wolf's Rain - they are intelligent talking wolves who appear as humans to people, but they do not have any intermediate, anthro werewolf forms. 

Btw, we had such lists before. It'd be more useful if you provided a screenshot of the anthros from these shows, rather then just list them.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 10, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> Just for the record, and I know some people do not agree - I do not consider characters on shows like "Kimba the white lion" anthros. They are talking animals, but they do not have a humanoid appearance. Same goes for Wolf's Rain - they are intelligent talking wolves who appear as humans to people, but they do not have any intermediate, anthro werewolf forms.
> 
> Btw, we had such lists before. It'd be more useful if you provided a screenshot of the anthros from these shows, rather then just list them.



Anthro doesn't mean almost human, bro. And neither does furry. We just take it to mean that even though it doesn't. In reality, Thomas the Tank Engine is anthro. Because he is nonhuman with human characteristics.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> Just for the record, and I know some people do not agree - I do not consider characters on shows like "Kimba the white lion" anthros. They are talking animals, but they do not have a humanoid appearance. Same goes for Wolf's Rain - they are intelligent talking wolves who appear as humans to people, but they do not have any intermediate, anthro werewolf forms.
> 
> Btw, we had such lists before. It'd be more useful if you provided a screenshot of the anthros from these shows, rather then just list them.



I was posting images but we only allow ten per post. Also, they are furries. They're not _anthropomorphic _but they're furry characters.

Anyway, because you requested:

The Cat Returns






Cat Soup






Polar Bear Cafe






Samurai Pizza Cats






Sherlock Hound






Wan Wan Serepuu Soreyuke Tetsunoshin






Wolf Children






Sonic X






Sonic OVA


----------



## Swift12 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Raspberry! I asked because I am an artist always looking for references, and often googling these japanese titles leads nowhere, sadly. The board allows more pics per post, btw, if you hotlink them rather than attaching them via their - indeed useless - feature. 



			
				Raspberry said:
			
		

> Wan Wan Serepuu Soreyuke Tetsunoshin



Heh, I like this one's art style. And LOL, the girl on the right is actually topless - she just has long fur to cover her top. 



MochiElZorro said:


> Anthro doesn't mean almost human, bro. And neither does furry. We just take it to mean that even though it doesn't. In reality, Thomas the Tank Engine is anthro. Because he is nonhuman with human characteristics.



This is a furry board, so yeah, I'd assume you'd use "anthro" in the way us furries do. Y'know... Yes, I am fully aware that even Hetalia is anthro, technically, since it's anthropomorphic representations of countries.

But this being FA, "anthro" used here means *Anthropomorphic Animal*, which is what I described above. But that's too long to write down, and "AA" is a silly acronym, so we use "Anthro". I have been a furry since... well, I am too old to recount since when, but generally I do not have to explain this to another furry.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 11, 2013)

Swift12 said:


> *Anthropomorphic Animal*


Which implies that we're not even talking about the classic humanoid furry, but instead about animals with humanoid characteristics like emotion and speech. You know, the talking ferals. This is why I don't like the slang "anthro". Never have. :/


----------



## Hoxyis (Sep 14, 2013)

Cheetu running in HxH ep. 95.






DAT SAKUGA. *_*


----------



## Swift12 (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool GIF! Thanks!


----------



## Swift12 (Sep 30, 2013)

So, Hunter X Hunter finally got to the episode where Zazan shows her true form... And yes, I meant "her". You can hardly tell, but she is a female. This is the reptilian form she takes after ripping off her scorpion tail. Sadly, her unbreakeable skin doesn't help her much when the villain summons a miniature sun to cook her alive.

















And the new episode also introduced the duo of bat-girl and owl-guy.  Sadly, they used the more human-like design for bat-girl, in the manga she had a more anthro-looking head.


----------



## Hoxyis (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, the animators of the next HxH episode are the ones who have, lately, followed the manga's character-designs a bit more accurately.

Regardless, she seems to look more bat-like in the preview.. =b


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd like it if she took a more bat-like form (with a snout) in the second part of the battle  - maybe they will do that? Guess we will know next week. 
Oh, and turns out (according to the Hunterpedia) her name is "Bat" while the owl guy is called "Hollow". And the big-breasted mosquito chimera ant gal is "Mosquito". Someone got the info from the anime creators.


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Here is a 'quasi'-anthro character from New Cutey Honey - Death Star. She appears in the first episode - is the monster of the day - and is like, some odd werecat/gargoyle thing with rock-wings and ribs that can expand into stabbing spears. I say, quasi-anthro, because her face is too human-like, but from some angles she does look like she has a snout. 


I took a ton of screencaps which can be found here: *NSFW* http://s189.photobucket.com/user/Swift_Nimblefoot/library/Screenshots/Cutey Honey?sort=3&page=1

Edit: Deleted due to images NSFW.


----------



## mralbinoelf (Oct 7, 2013)

Well Tenchi Muyo does have a race anthropomorphic cats known as wau, and they are very prominent in GXP. Elma is a female wau that they feature in a lot of semi-"nose bleed" moments. They are not just humans with cat ears and tails, they can be considered as legitimate furries.


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah, I know... though as I recall Elma is actually just  a holo-disguise used by a human. 
In the Tenchi Muyo movie there was a male Wau police officier. (Btw, it's so silly that they used this name for a feline species - 'wau' is the sound a dog makes, at least in my language... )


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 7, 2013)

In Tenchi GXP there are Anamorphic Cat people and one is a love interest and another is one of his co-student friends at the
academy.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 7, 2013)

Gingitsune?
Not all about furries, and I can't say how good it is, but the 'furry' character in question looks pretty lovable to me.


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 7, 2013)

Can you post some pics?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Swift12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


>




Yeah, that is Erma the "fake" hologram-girl - actually Ryoko in disguise. I meant the other two you mentioned.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rajau Ga Waura


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't know if any of these have been stated already but..

Kaiketsu Zorori






Shima Shima Tora no Shimajiro from the toilet training tiger meme






Jewelpet






Nyanpire






Suzyâ€™s Zoo Daisuki! Witzy






Cat Shit One






Happy Happy Clover






Hatara Kids Mai Ham Gumi






Animal Yokocho






Kawa no Hikari


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2013)

Log Horizon and multiple .hack// anime have furries in them. I wouldn't call them furry anime though.


Raspberry said:


> Don't know if any of these have been stated already but..
> 
> 
> Jewelpet


That.
Is.
Adorable.
Thanks for mentioning this show. Hopefully I'll chek it out someday.


----------



## Hoxyis (Oct 15, 2013)

Now for a GIF of the Monkey Squad in Hunter x Hunter (although they aren't focused upon as much as the manga counterpart)


----------



## derpherp (Oct 19, 2013)

does wolf children count?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 20, 2013)

yes of course


----------



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wowow I never thought it exist so many furry anime, suddenly I have a lots of animes to see  <3

I would be cool if some moderator put a list in #1


----------



## trunkschan90 (Nov 24, 2013)

The Osamu Tezuka films Bagi and Bremen 4 have some furries. They're currently streaming at AnimeSols and are crowdfunding the official DVD release of those movies. [The DVD set includes the three movies Bremen 4, Prime Rose, and Bagi]

Bremen 4 (the furries temporaily turn into humans)
http://animesols.com/videos/149





Bagi
http://animesols.com/videos/220


----------



## JustThieving (Nov 30, 2013)

Good! someone mentioned Bagi (although it's debatable whether it classifies), another option I liked although i thinks it's discontinued was 'Father of the Pride'.


----------



## Swift12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hoxyis said:


> Now for a GIF of the Monkey Squad in Hunter x  Hunter (although they aren't focused upon as much as the manga  counterpart)



Thanks, great collage! The lanky yellowish one looks rather good. 
Sadly, Bat was not made into her anthro-batfaced look from the manga, but she still looked nice. I have been going through the episodes and taking screenshots, already made about a hundred of Mosquito, the busty mosquito Chimera-ant. 



























JustThieving said:


> Good! someone mentioned Bagi (although it's debatable whether it classifies), another option I liked although i thinks it's discontinued was 'Father of the Pride'.



Of course she counts! She is a proper anthro with fur, tail and cat-like face, not a nekomimi. And for a long time, she was the only proper anthro from anime known to the west.


----------



## PreciousPeach (Dec 28, 2013)

another anime is called Guin Saga


----------



## Swift12 (Dec 28, 2013)

PreciousPeach said:


> another anime is called Guin Saga



Sorry, the link/image you provided is not working... you cannot hotlink from "chans", apparently.


----------



## TheDooder (Jan 22, 2014)

...so Gulkeeva is on dvd, that makes me happy...after reading this entire thread, it looks like thats as close as I'm going to get for a halfway decent furry anime....


----------



## Swift12 (Jan 23, 2014)

Do we ever see other Animanoids apart from the main characters in that series? As in, their cities, people, etc?


----------



## Hoxyis (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.kemonono.com/kemono/res/32630.html
http://www.kemonono.com/kemono/res/45080.html

Hey, where'd these links go? o_o


----------



## Falafox (Feb 6, 2014)

I feel wolf children has been mentioned a lot, but  I think a little of manlinness died for me with that movie, also by the same director Summer Wars, it is very little furry but it is an amazing movie that has some furry parts, also, King Kazma owns.


----------



## chikyuu98 (Feb 13, 2014)

I remember seeing this in my furry anime libraryK.O. Century Beast


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 6, 2014)

loveless, if you like yaoi


----------



## Kitsune134 (Apr 13, 2014)

Konichiwa! My name is Kitsune and I am new to this site. (Head bow) please, take good care of me!

I know that "Kiss on my Deity" is somewhat furry as the female protagonist is a kitsune, but if your talking about ideas for a furry anime title, then I've got one. It's called "I'm surrounded by Furries." I couldn't think of a Japanese title, though.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 26, 2014)

EDIT: wait nvm double post


----------



## dogit (Apr 29, 2014)

Er you herd of sands of destruction?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok i read as far as page 6 and got bored so im not sure if anyone suggested this. Im not sure if this counts but didn't the original dragon ball have some furries. They kinda played a role of citizens of this weird version of earth. I am not sure why they got rid of them in DBZ. From memory there was a henchman from the main bad guy named shu...search him up. To be hohnest the trio back in that show was way to similiar to team rocket from pokemon. And the mayor of...west city i think it was, was a blue fox.

Edit= i did a little background check on shu, he is a ninja dog ( mistaken for a fox by fans) who appears by the side of mai. This was made for a food joke. Shu in the original manga is also known as soba. He appears briefly in dbz and appears again in gt. He is also a playable character in a large amount of games. Shu is seen as anthropomorphic character. Sorry would of got a photo of him but i cant put up images through my tablet


----------



## ConnerWhyte (Jun 21, 2014)

Here's a great, quick furry anime, it's only a couple of minutes long. - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adJ1PcRE0j8


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't be arsed to read through most of these pages (got about 6 in like you, shadow), but I've been watching Spice and Wolf for a bit. Most of the characters are human, but one of the main characters is a stereotypical fox-girl. Kinda. It's weird.

whyareyoustillreadingthisgowatchit


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anyone brought up Nyanta and the other animal-like characters from Log Horizon yet?


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 1, 2014)

There is a lot of pages here so I'm not entirely sure if these have been mentioned before:


Spoiler



The Wolf Children






The kids and father actually turn into anthro/feral wolves, was a great movie.

The Cat Returns





Porco Rosso






As for actual anime, maybe Polar Bear Cafe?







I apologize for the clutter, I'm sorta new. x3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 1, 2014)

Legend of the blue wolves


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 3, 2014)

Spice and wolf is a good one, it involves a traveling merchant and a shape shifting wolf-woman. Only two seasons though...


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 3, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Legend of the blue wolves


Why do you keep trying to get people to watch gay porn?


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 6, 2014)

Nekokami said:


> Has anyone brought up Nyanta and the other animal-like characters from Log Horizon yet?


Nyanta is the reason I watched that series :3

If we're bringing him up I would also raise the Chimera Ants from *Hunter X Hunter*. Like Welfin...
-





 <3 <3 <3

EDIT: Woops, some people mentioned them already. Ah well, Welfy deserves his own mention.


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Nekokami said:


> Has anyone brought up Nyanta and the other animal-like characters from Log Horizon yet?



Darn I was going to suggest that!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2014)

Don't know if someone already said it,  but I recently came across one called Anisava. It's animated in a western style and seems to be a comedy. The protagonists are all Anthro. I only saw a 3 minute trailer but it seems pretty good.


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

Buddyfight is not exactly furry but the main char's partner is a dragon and late in the season they meet a gay dragon, Also there are tons of animals and anthros you can fan art for. I even seen a bunch of Drum artwork.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;9kseEGB3n4Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kseEGB3n4Y[/video]


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sex and Violence with Mach Speed [NSFW] [not safe for work]

http://animatorexpo.com/sexandviolencewithmachspeed/ 

The button on the left next to the skip button is the eng sub.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 31, 2015)

Bloodhowl said:


> Sex and Violence with Mach Speed [NSFW] [not safe for work]
> 
> http://animatorexpo.com/sexandviolencewithmachspeed/
> 
> The button on the left next to the skip button is the eng sub.


Wow! That was actually pretty cool! I enjoyed that!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 10, 2015)

Spice and Wolf counts, right?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;suChqJwGIBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suChqJwGIBA[/video] this is from a DS game. that costs 145 bucks on amazon, whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyy?????!!!!


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 10, 2015)

[video=youtube;WKtpSxS7ZSU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKtpSxS7ZSU[/video] 2nd opening


----------



## MochiElZorro (Apr 13, 2015)

Bloodhowl: Got the cartridge for it for $20 at Gamestop... it's a good game.  Amazon includes Soundtrack, plus it wasn't distributed a lot in the US, so high price.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 13, 2015)

MochiElZorro said:


> Bloodhowl: Got the cartridge for it for $20 at Gamestop... it's a good game.  Amazon includes Soundtrack, plus it wasn't distributed a lot in the US, so high price.



damn, I'll go check my gamestops and see if  it is available.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Apr 19, 2015)

Only one I can think of is "Night on the Galactic Railroad" 
The main characters are portrayed by anthropomorphic cats


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Apr 19, 2015)

Doe's "Chi's Sweet Home" count?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

KanoKon, Cat Planet Cuties, Spice & Wolf, Baka & Test: Summon The Beasts, Dog Days, That last one is a personal favorite of mine and the characters are absolutely adorable. I hope this list helps you!  :3


----------



## FeralArrow (May 25, 2015)

I've seen people mention Wolf Children and Digimon, but what about some of Mamoru Hosada's other movies?

*Summer Wars*- This movie just has one furry character in it that is really bada$$, but it's a great movie so I still recommend. Especially if you like Digimon.








*The Boy and the Beast* - This one is coming out later this year!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2015)

FeralArrow said:


> I've seen people mention Wolf Children and Digimon, but what about some of Mamoru Hosada's other movies?
> 
> *Summer Wars*- This movie just has one furry character in it that is really bada$$, but it's a great movie so I still recommend. Especially if you like Digimon.


already been called.


----------



## Furtaku (May 30, 2015)

A thread for furry anime? Has anyone mentioned Gintama? There's a lot of characters in it with features that could be classed as 'furry features', if that's even a thing.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 21, 2015)

Bloodhowl said:


> [video=youtube;09MqK-7J7lI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09MqK-7J7lI[/video]



This would make for an epic anime, however I think it will take forever before this comes out


----------



## FurryWolfieBuddy (Jun 21, 2015)

i've watched Summer Wars and Wolfs rain both are really good


----------



## WolfyNightshade (Jun 25, 2015)

Bloodhowl said:


> damn, I'll go check my gamestops and see if  it is available.


I was lucky and bought this game when it cme out with the soundtrack and everything for like 30$, One of the best stories in a DS game ever in my opinion, however, the gameplay/fighting is a bit eh. Still an amazing game though. Hard to find anymore.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Jul 13, 2015)

It's not exactly a furry anime but Yo-Kai watch has a good amount of furry yokai,and it's a pretty show funny too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












There's also Show by Rock where the characters turn into furries.I've only seen one episode of this show so far so I'm not sure how good it is.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 26, 2015)

Guin Saga has a character that has a leopard head and I remember there being a monkey race of some kind. It's not really furry, but Guin is badass.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 26, 2015)

_*Demetan Croaker, The Boy Frog 1973

Beast Saga

Digimon

Pokemon

Uniyasha


*_


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 26, 2015)

Hell_Charm said:


> This would make for an epic anime, however I think it will take forever before this comes out


I remember hearing about this around 2010. I figured it just fizzled out.


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 14, 2015)

Tot the People who keep bringing up Gintama - that's an anime that has a DOG in it. Just a regular non-anthro dog. How is that "furry"? Sorry with that logic every anime that shows animals is furry. 



lupinealchemist said:


> I remember hearing about this around 2010. I figured it just fizzled out.



The IMDB page says it comes out in 2015. And hey, they produced a trailer too. THough I dunno when it changed from a western animation like Gargoyles to an anime.


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 14, 2015)

CarbonCoal said:


> It's not exactly a furry anime but Yo-Kai watch has a good amount of furry yokai,and it's a pretty show funny too.
> There's also Show by Rock where the characters turn into furries.I've only seen one episode of this show so far so I'm not sure how good it is.



How can you not mention the one truly anthro character, Kyubii? And he is fabulous...


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 15, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Ok i read as far as page 6 and got bored so im not sure if anyone suggested this. Im not sure if this counts but didn't the original dragon ball have some furries. They kinda played a role of citizens of this weird version of earth. I am not sure why they got rid of them in DBZ. From memory there was a henchman from the main bad guy named shu...search him up. To be hohnest the trio back in that show was way to similiar to team rocket from pokemon. And the mayor of...west city i think it was, was a blue fox.
> 
> Edit= i did a little background check on shu, he is a ninja dog ( mistaken for a fox by fans) who appears by the side of mai. This was made for a food joke. Shu in the original manga is also known as soba. He appears briefly in dbz and appears again in gt. He is also a playable character in a large amount of games. Shu is seen as anthropomorphic character. Sorry would of got a photo of him but i cant put up images through my tablet



Thanks! Yeah I know about them. There was this tiger dude too who is a leader in the red ribbon army - as usual, he gets killed in one episode, sadly. The army had a lot of anthros too. 
Any female anthros that you remember, from that show?


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 9, 2016)

not sure if some one else posted this but this one is good kinda talky though.


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

did anyone mention "Hyper Police" I <3 that one, especially the end. "Sherlock hound" is ok for a few episodes.
There's also Zorori which I am a big fan of.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 27, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Only one I can think of is "Night on the Galactic Railroad"
> The main characters are portrayed by anthropomorphic cats


Several adaptations of that author's work since have gone with catfolk as the main characters, including the biographical picture _Spring and Chaos_ and the lesser-known _Gauche the Cellist_.

Has _Gingitsune_ been brought up? I've heard good things about that one.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 22, 2017)

Does "Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature" count?


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 23, 2017)

Spring and Chaos? 
(Animation style similar to The Galactic Rainroad)


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 23, 2017)

Furry Anime? this I have to see!


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 23, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Spring and Chaos?
> (Animation style similar to The Galactic Railroad)


Turns out it was ABOUT the man who wrote the Galactic Railroad.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 23, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Does "Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature" count?


Yes.

One could argue that Tezuka was one of the crucial forebears of furry in general.


Phoenix-Kat said:


> Turns out it was ABOUT the man who wrote the Galactic Railroad.


I literally mentioned this in the post above your previous post, dude.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

Silibus said:


> Wolf's Rain is good


Good, I am very much in favor of your proposal.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 8, 2017)

garo is sorta furry......


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

The only show I know of besides Wolf's Rain is Buta, an OVA that's pretty average. It's on YouTube.

There's Wolf Children that's sort of furry and is a movie. Porco Rosso has an anthro pig in it. There's one more Ghibli movie with raccoons or something in it but I don't remember what it's called. There's no humans in that movie.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 30, 2017)

wish there was more , if i could id turn my comic into one


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't know if this has been suggested but Show By Rock is a show from Sanrio about idol bands and stuff but they're anthro animals


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 20, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> The only show I know of besides Wolf's Rain is Buta, an OVA that's pretty average. It's on YouTube.
> 
> There's Wolf Children that's sort of furry and is a movie. Porco Rosso has an anthro pig in it. There's one more Ghibli movie with raccoons or something in it but I don't remember what it's called. There's no humans in that movie.


_Pom Poko_. It's about tanuki, or raccoon dogs, which serve as shapeshifting trickster spirits in Japanese myth. I've heard that it's actually kind of meh, unfortunately. Ghibli have equally weirdly Japanese fare which is significantly better.

_The Eccentric Family_ is also about tanuki, but I can vouch for it being exceptional, and it's a full show with a really strong sequel series, so yeah. _Poco's Udon World_ also involves tanuki and looks adorable.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 27, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> _Pom Poko_. It's about tanuki, or raccoon dogs, which serve as shapeshifting trickster spirits in Japanese myth. I've heard that it's actually kind of meh, unfortunately. Ghibli have equally weirdly Japanese fare which is significantly better.
> 
> _The Eccentric Family_ is also about tanuki, but I can vouch for it being exceptional, and it's a full show with a really strong sequel series, so yeah. _Poco's Udon World_ also involves tanuki and looks adorable.


I forgot about that one. I've heard it's kind of meh as well, so I haven't seen it.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 28, 2017)

Also there are Digimon.
*Ginga Nagareboshi Gin (Silver Fang).*
*Hyper Police.*
*Monster Musume: Everyday Life with Monster Girls....fanservice ecchi.*
*Spice and wolf.*
*Inuyasha.*
*Zero Kara hajimeru mahou no shu.*
*There are many more if you want them ...but some just have characters here or there that have some details of animals on them or something...enjoy!*


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 28, 2017)

Top 10 Best Furries Anime [HD]:


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 28, 2017)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> I was wondering if anybody here could throw a few titles at me of any Furry-related-anime type stuff, as I haven't a bloody clue.
> 
> I'd google it, but I'd much rather have the opinions/suggestions of fellow fur-meeps.
> 
> ...


Well there you go a big list just for you to eat up.


----------



## Ginga_lover (Jul 28, 2017)

where can I watch guardians of luna


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ginga_lover said:


> where can I watch guardians of luna


Funimation.
Crunchyroll.
9anime
And maybe KissAnime.ru
Or they might have the three movies on YouTube also


----------



## Ginga_lover (Jul 28, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> Funimation.
> Crunchyroll.
> 9anime
> And maybe KissAnime.ru
> Or they might have the three movies on YouTube also


I tried them all but no luck


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ginga_lover said:


> I tried them all but no luck


Ya I tried YouTube but all the videos was locked because Funimation company killed there upload privileges on it.n I check too.no luck other than Funimation has all rights to it I guess n can't watch unless you pay for it...this sucks.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 28, 2017)

Well if any one is nice they could have a live video postings for us to watch it from there tv or something ...if there is anyone like that.


----------



## Ginga_lover (Jul 28, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> Ya I tried YouTube but all the videos was locked because Funimation company killed there upload privileges on it.n I check too.no luck other than Funimation has all rights to it I guess n can't watch unless you pay for it...this sucks.


thanks for your help anyway Cerberus, I really do appreciate this


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ginga_lover said:


> thanks for your help anyway Cerberus, I really do appreciate this


No worries


----------



## Ginga_lover (Aug 15, 2017)

though can anyone recognize this anime


----------



## Sagt (Sep 30, 2017)

Shouldn't this thread be in the 'TV, Video & Film' forum instead of the 'Music & Sound' forum?


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2017)

Not sure if anyone's mentioned it, but in the movie Summer Wars, one of the character's is a main character's virtual icon that takes the form of an anthropomorphic rabbit.

Edit: Ah, it was, last page. I did find it the ending a bit odd, though... (Spoiler below in white)
The rabbit fights the main villain, almost wins, but then he "dies," but near the end of the movie he's thrown at the villain to finish him off and, all of a sudden, he's alive again. ...Well, I guess, since he's a virtual character, he can't really live or die, but still.


----------



## hoadongtien (Nov 15, 2017)

good movie! Watch Dirty Weekend


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 5, 2018)

The Dragonball series is pretty furry

First series had a lot of them in the background, and occasional foreground (ignoring the fact that some of the main cast are in fact anthros)





DBZ not so much, but it has some (I can't remember any off the top of my head)

Dragonball Super has a ton of furries. Especially in the current arc (which we sadly aren't at for the English dub), and one of the current main characters is set as my avatar.


----------



## Dancy (Aug 13, 2018)

_i've got y'all._

_



_
_the cgi was amazing and the whole thing was weird and different in good way._

_



_
_silver fang is an oldie, but if you're into symbolism, you'll like it._

_



_
_this is about a cute kitten trying to find her homeworld and the adventures she has along way._
_this is my favorite furry anime film._​


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 13, 2018)

I've heard of a children's movie called Arashi no Yoru ni/One Stormy Night. It's about a wolf and a goat becoming friends and running away together, I believe.

And then there's the already mentioned Aggretsuko.


----------



## Dancy (Aug 13, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> I've heard of a children's movie called Arashi no Yoru ni/One Stormy Night. It's about a wolf and a goat becoming friends and running away together, I believe.
> 
> And then there's the already mentioned Aggretsuko.


_aggretsuko is one of the better anime on netflix, imo._
_never heard of the other one, tho._​


----------



## ngocdiep (Aug 28, 2018)

Wolf anime. I'm totally going to watch that!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 28, 2018)

Try Working Buddies
Working Buddies! on Crunchyroll!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 29, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _aggretsuko is one of the better anime on netflix, imo._
> _*never heard of the other one, tho.*_​








They also made an anime based on the above movie:


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Sep 18, 2018)

Penguin's Memory s a good one so far, but it's a bit sad.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Sep 18, 2018)

Roose Hurro said:


> They also made an anime based on the above movie:


Those are more of ferals that just stand on two legs like anthros though.
Also, Thunder felt a bit insulted by most of the goats in that movie, because of being a wolf. She says she's not a liar, a murderer, or ugly. (She's actually a bit cute)


----------



## Guilrel (Oct 30, 2018)

The anime that I know that have furry characters or at least talking animal characters:   (You're going have to look them up on youtube probably for more info

Adventure of Gamba 
It's an old anime about a Field mouse and apparently it's all on YouTube.

Maple Town
I think it's already been here but it's also an old anime that's about anthro kids (rabbit, bear, fox), I think, living in a town and sometimes dealing with a wolf thief to get him see the error of his ways.

Grimoire of Zero
I think a lot of people know about this, but it's about a human who was born as an anthro Tiger thanks to a witch's curse that affects random people around his world and he grows up to be a big burly Mercenary and eventually runs into a former sheltered witch who calls herself Zero and hires him to get her book back and stop other people using Magic so freely with the promise she'll make him human.

Ultra Meow or Nyan and Ultra Meow 2
Two old movies about a boy finds an alien cat and he solves problems like cat nappers.

The Dream Kingdom and the 100 Princes
I barely started watching this but it's the one of the latest Isekei anime, but this time in a slightly more classical style where the one who gets sent to that world is a woman who's into geeky stuff.  She gets transported to a world and is partnered by some sort of small anthro butler cat who tells her she's a princess who supposed to save all the princes of the world who got turned into Rings by the monsters invading the world.

Goblin Slayer
I'm pretty sure sometime later in the anime the titular character will get a Lizardman Priest (I think that's his class) as one of his main party members who's part of a group that wanted to hire his help to take down the Goblin Lord.


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 31, 2018)

This is ridiculous, I started receiving reply alerts for this thread I have not gotten in YEARS... what happened? Forum update?
Sadly checking the above, none of them have sexy anthro gals. And Ultra Meow I would not even call anthro, as the cats are just regular non-anthro cats who can talk.
The Dream Kingdom and the 100 Sleeping Princes - I checked some episodes and only saw that Pikachu-like tiny cat, again not really what I call anthro.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 31, 2018)

Swift12 said:


> This is ridiculous, I started receiving reply alerts for this thread I have not gotten in YEARS... what happened? Forum update?
> Sadly checking the above, none of them have sexy anthro gals. And Ultra Meow I would not even call anthro, as the cats are just regular non-anthro cats who can talk.
> The Dream Kingdom and the 100 Sleeping Princes - I checked some episodes and only saw that Pikachu-like tiny cat, again not really what I call anthro.


Well... not every anime is going to have anthro furries... it's the truth uwu


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 31, 2018)

I know, but it has been quite a while we had any good ones, while cartoons of late have a LOT. 
Stuff like Accel World 's Blood Leopard does not happen much nowadays.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 12, 2018)

Guilrel said:


> Grimoire of Zero


the tiger guy's pretty hot.


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Feb 26, 2019)

(Since I'm a very big fan of the manga I might as well talk a bit about this upcoming anime.)




In this world, predator anthros can eat herbivore anthros. They're also a lot more powerful, faster e.t.c. than the herbivores. It's also very hard for them to control themselves sometimes since they, by instinct, want to eat herbivores. (However it's illegal and is a grave crime.)
In this kind of world, the story focuses on a wolf named Legosi. He's an innocent high school teenager that never cared too much about the herbivore/predator situation. But he understands that he has to try his best to defend herbivores the best he can. The writer does an amazing job, raising Legosi in a sense, since Legosi goes from being a regular everyday highschooler to being involved in trying to solve who the murderer is of a fellow classmate. The author will go into detail about the awkwardness at highschool that is further amplified by the fact that they're anthros. There's a lot more going on in this story, but I figure this is about as far as the anime will probably get into. 

I don't know how I feel about the CGI, but I know you're immediately thinking something like. "Oh no more Berserk level Garbage." Think again as this is the same company that did land of the lustrous. (If you've never heard of it, it's understoodable as it's quite the hidden gem, but please just take a look at this to see that this is nearly perfectly watchable CG anime




(Still though quite a shame that they didn't stick to the author's style.)


----------



## Fiorabeast (Feb 26, 2019)

Guilrel said:


> The anime that I know that have furry characters or at least talking animal characters:   (You're going have to look them up on youtube probably for more info
> 
> Adventure of Gamba
> It's an old anime about a Field mouse and apparently it's all on YouTube.
> ...




Gamba was actually REALLY POPULAR back in the day this aired in Japan, and it's too bad we don't have anything like this anymore...

100 Princes and the Kingdom of Dreams anime I would NOT recommend because for one, it's based on a smartphone game of the same name and it's terribly written as hell, and this is coming from me, as someone that is currently playing this game! The thing is in THAT GAME that the anime is based on, there are about 4 princes in there that turn into their 'beast' form (A wolf, a fox, bakeneko (cat), and one who is some kind of red beast) when you choose their Moon route and the anime doesn't portray those characters at all. The anime has only Cheshire Cat, who is a kemonomimi 'Prince' as well as Sala, Corayu, and Orion who's are merman. 
Navi is a stuffed animal that was brought back to life and in the game:


Spoiler: Sopiler for the 100 Princes game story



it's revealed that Navi is actually one of the Princess' twin brothers named Light (Princess had twin elder brothers Hope and Light, so she's the youngest) who was killed by one of his advisors due to not having the powers of the previous King of Tromeia that was inside the ring that the Princess possessed. So after dying, Light's soul transferred over to the Princess' beloved stuffed animal that she left behind when she was sent to another world for safety). Navi is a stuffed animal that possesses Prince Light's soul and acts as both a guide to her, but doesn't tell her he's actually her brother because then he would have to separate from her forever.



Goblin Slayer DOES have a Lizardman (probably my most favorite character actually) but a HUGE warning is that this anime has rape and stuff so if you are triggered by that, stay away from this!

Another anime is 'My Roommate is a Cat' which basically switches POVs from the owner of Haru the Cat, to Haru herself. If you are into a nice relaxing anime about a cat, I recommend this one!


----------



## Swift12 (Feb 27, 2019)

Didn't see anyone posting yet about the anthros in One Piece. Wanda and Carrot I know of, but I had no big wish to suffer through 20-something episode (same as with Hunter X Hunter) to see if there are others too. If anyone could tell me what episodes might have other anthro gals, let me know. I know the city invasion episode has some nice background gals, here are some. 

     



86tsunayoshi said:


> (Since I'm a very big fan of the manga I might as well talk a bit about this upcoming anime.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't this based on the Beastars manga that is basically like every yaoi high school kemono manga ever? I checked a few issues and never saw a single female, and most of the issues focused on the wolf being threatened by some super muscular classmates... Honestly at first I thought this was just a yaoi fanfic, not an official manga. 
Checking out the later issues there are some females finally, but the story is your standard high school stuff.


----------



## Swift12 (Feb 27, 2019)

Didn't see anyone posting about Killing Bites either...
It's a terrible "fight club on an island" anime with an unlikeable Mary Sue protagonist (seriously, she is like snarky female Wolverine), and most of the main female characters never transform into full anthro mode, just stay as nekomimis (human head, animal ears and claws). But some of the males and the female reptiles have full on animal-headed transformations. My favourite is easily Kaede Kazama, the gecko girl, but there is also a naked chameleon girl at the end in the last episode.


----------



## Swift12 (Feb 27, 2019)

86tsunayoshi said:


> (Since I'm a very big fan of the manga I might as well talk a bit about this upcoming anime.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL they even censor kissing in this???


----------



## Swift12 (Feb 27, 2019)

レゴシ said:


> No, you must be thinking about some entirely other obscure BEASTARS title, which has faded in history without even trademarking its name. I have no idea what you are talking about.


When I look at pages  like in this chapter, not hard to see why I thought this was a yaoi... 
mangarock.com: Manga Reader
Plus there seems to be a ton of gay romance going on in this.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 27, 2019)

Swift12 said:


> Didn't see anyone posting about Killing Bites either...
> It's a terrible "fight club on an island" anime with an unlikeable Mary Sue protagonist (seriously, she is like snarky female Wolverine), and most of the main female characters never transform into full anthro mode, just stay as nekomimis (human head, animal ears and claws). But some of the males and the female reptiles have full on animal-headed transformations. My favourite is easily Kaede Kazama, the gecko girl, but there is also a naked chameleon girl at the end in the last episode.
> View attachment 55760 View attachment 55761 View attachment 55762 View attachment 55763 View attachment 55764 View attachment 55765 View attachment 55766 View attachment 55767 View attachment 55768 View attachment 55769




I'm gonna be honest, i could never get into killing bites. maybe that's because i'm not a fan of " girls look like nekomimi and men are full anthro" shtick but that's me. also i hate mary sues and honey badgers deserved better than this. we're not all badasses.


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Mar 5, 2019)

Swift12 said:


> When I look at pages  like in this chapter, not hard to see why I thought this was a yaoi...
> mangarock.com: Manga Reader
> Plus there seems to be a ton of gay romance going on in this.


Yeah there are points where it gets into romance, drops it for drama, then drops that for action, then drops it for slice of life, then goes back into romance. It's got the right pacing to be able to pull it off imo. 
 And yeah it does have it's moments where it looks like it's gonna be a yaoi. But it's really not a yaoi and I'm caught up. 
 Just to be clear (Since I'm not sure if you're joking) But they censored that kiss because it's from the pov of that wolf. She's disgusted by the idea of a wolf and a rabbit going out and kissing. They even had that bunny screwing people...(Though they did censor it off screen by taking the character far out of the frame.) Which was really weird since I did not see that coming. 
(If you are joking) What's next, are they going to censor an act like Hand holding? So... So... Ludicrously indecent lol


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 5, 2019)

Killing bites just kinda sucks.  The anime was meh and the manga is better for snarkiness, but still meh at best for the first half.  Then its about a beagle anthro and that was the nosedive.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 23, 2019)

Wait hol up that exist


----------



## Italo Fox (Mar 30, 2019)

Had anyone seen Utopa?





Not the best thing ever but I always like cutesy things set in a mystical world. It's only a 30 minute Tamago Anime.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 30, 2019)

Monster Musumune no Iru Nichijou (Everyday Monster Girls) is now both a manga and anime.  Cringeworthy jokes in the anime aside, it is  meant to be over the top.


----------



## dreammoto (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

Watched wolf children? Good film, good plot, great stuff, plus based on wolf's so yeah.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147090075316097024
"Brand New Animal" by Studio Trigger. Being written by the writer of Kill la Kill.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2019)

VGmaster9 said:


> "Brand New Animal" by Studio Trigger. Being written by the writer of Kill la Kill.


Gosh this looks so cool
Trigger's hit and miss but I'm liking the style here and we need more furry anime
I just hope it isn't CGI or shorts. Its frustrating how furry anime gets relegated into shorts like Working Buddies or CGI like Beastars.


----------



## dreammoto (Jul 13, 2019)

*Forza! Hidemaru*


----------



## dreammoto (Sep 24, 2019)

*TVアニメ「BEASTARS」第5弾PV*


----------



## Iris Flower (Sep 24, 2019)

Add the second video to my bucket list of cool anime to watch.


----------



## Kotatsu_Snuggler (Oct 30, 2019)

Rise up BEAST ROAD!!!!
It's super fluff and has great comedic timing


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sadly most of the "anthro girls" are just humans with cat or dragon tails and ears. Laaaaame.  Double standards too because there are plenty proper anthro males, though!



 

So far the only sexy anthro girl is Mrs Kobold.


----------



## Kotatsu_Snuggler (Oct 30, 2019)

This is true. But how do you count the ant?


----------



## Swift12 (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, no boobs... also never talked so far. So I dunno if it is a male or female.


----------



## cheribun (Nov 15, 2019)

Movies

The Cat Returns
Wolf Children
The Boy And The Beast
Summer Wars, kinda. It's got a cool rabbit guy called King Kazma, but it's mostly takes place in the real human world.
Series

Shirokuma Café
Working Buddies
Grimoire of Zero
Aggretsuko
Beastars


----------



## Swift12 (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah I have seen most of these. Boy and the Beast has a few femmes. Wolf Children is anthro? I thought they just had humans with wolf ears.
From the Cat Returns (or was that Catnapped?) Buburina is great. Oddly, very little R34 of her. 


 
Grimoire of Zero... oh yeah some male anthros only there too. I have a few screens saved but that's all.
Not blown away by Beastars so far. The cell shaded style is not great. Cheetah girl is OK I guess. Rest look rather same-y. 
Africa No Salaryman has some nice designs but lacking in boobs. 

This gal from Aquarian Age is great, finally a proper lizard gal with snout and boobs. Sadly only appears for a short battle in the first episode.


----------



## Nimah (Nov 23, 2019)

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Swift12 (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah, Ospreyhawk has a whole gallery of screencaps of the girls from this one.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 1, 2019)

Has anyone mentioned the Dragon Ball series? There's technically furries in it.
Sonic X is...OK. The OVA anime is better.
We've heard of Beastars and we may check it out.


----------



## Swift12 (Dec 1, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Has anyone mentioned the Dragon Ball series? There's technically furries in it.
> Sonic X is...OK. The OVA anime is better.
> We've heard of Beastars and we may check it out.


Sonic X at least had Rouge the Bat. The SatAM cartoon also had females but that is not really anime.
I know the original Dragonball had some anthro soldiers in the red army, including a tiger guy, but that's all. I don't recall any females though.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 1, 2019)

Swift12 said:


> Sonic X at least had Rouge the Bat. The SatAM cartoon also had females but that is not really anime.
> I know the original Dragonball had some anthro soldiers in the red army, including a tiger guy, but that's all. I don't recall any females though.



Yeah that's true. I think Akira Toriyama spent too much time making the females "sexy" more than anything. I'm willing to bet that's the reason there's more cat-girls in anime while it seems perfectly alright to have anthro males. It's a shame.
But I do love the characters of Korin and later Beerus in Dragon Ball Super. Puar is adorable. They mixed him up in the translation, when they translated Puar in English they made him a girl. I actually liked that, but apparently the original Japanese says he's a boy. I enjoy the series anyway. I'd have to double check to see if there were any. If there were, they were likely background characters. Of course I didn't pay too much attention to their gender. Plus Akira Toriyama is only recently giving more stage to female characters with the introduction of Kale and Caulifla. Sure, they aren't anthros but at least there are finally some female super sayajins!

Yeah Sonic X did have Rouge. It also had Amy. Not sure if you can count Cosmo, she was more of an anthro plant thing. Too bad the series didn't last long enough to have Blaze in it, she's quickly become my favorite Sonic character.


----------



## Swift12 (Dec 2, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Yeah that's true. I think Akira Toriyama spent too much time making the females "sexy" more than anything. I'm willing to bet that's the reason there's more cat-girls in anime while it seems perfectly alright to have anthro males. It's a shame.
> But I do love the characters of Korin and later Beerus in Dragon Ball Super. Puar is adorable. They mixed him up in the translation, when they translated Puar in English they made him a girl. I actually liked that, but apparently the original Japanese says he's a boy. I enjoy the series anyway. I'd have to double check to see if there were any. If there were, they were likely background characters. Of course I didn't pay too much attention to their gender. Plus Akira Toriyama is only recently giving more stage to female characters with the introduction of Kale and Caulifla. Sure, they aren't anthros but at least there are finally some female super sayajins!
> 
> Yeah Sonic X did have Rouge. It also had Amy. Not sure if you can count Cosmo, she was more of an anthro plant thing. Too bad the series didn't last long enough to have Blaze in it, she's quickly become my favorite Sonic character.


I know little about Blaze. She was in the games, I guess? 
As for Dragonball, I suppose the only proper anthro gal in that was Sorren the rabbit in the latest series. I had to look up Puar, I have vague memories of that show only.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeah, Blaze debuted in Sonic Rush for the Nintendo DS. She was also given an appearance in the game Sonic fans would rather forget, Sonic '06. I liked her so much better in Rush though, she's the first female to have a "super" form, though she transforms with the Sol Emeralds rather than the Chaos Emeralds and is referred to as Burning Blaze. She returns in Sonic Rush Adventure and makes other appearances, though mostly cameos. She's in the recent Sonic Team Racing on Vector's team as well, and that's her most recent appearance. I'm fortunate enough to own her action figure and plush. 

I haven't seen Sorren, I tried to look her up and couldn't find her. My boyfriend and I just finished watching it and re-watching Dragon Ball Z. Dragon Ball Super has more furs in it.


----------



## Swift12 (Dec 2, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Yeah, Blaze debuted in Sonic Rush for the Nintendo DS. She was also given an appearance in the game Sonic fans would rather forget, Sonic '06. I liked her so much better in Rush though, she's the first female to have a "super" form, though she transforms with the Sol Emeralds rather than the Chaos Emeralds and is referred to as Burning Blaze. She returns in Sonic Rush Adventure and makes other appearances, though mostly cameos. She's in the recent Sonic Team Racing on Vector's team as well, and that's her most recent appearance. I'm fortunate enough to own her action figure and plush.
> 
> I haven't seen Sorren, I tried to look her up and couldn't find her. My boyfriend and I just finished watching it and re-watching Dragon Ball Z. Dragon Ball Super has more furs in it.


Yes Super has a lot of anthros, one of the planets mostly has anthro creatures. Sadly the cat lady has a human face, but at least Sorrel does not. 
       

Blaze has a super mode?  Never seen that one.


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 10, 2020)

Here's an anime that may disappoint Swift again.   People are calling it the anime version My Gym Partner's a Monkey.  At least the girls and gays will enjoy the totally anthro guys, and there seems to be only one anthro girl that's among the main cast, going by the opening.
Seton Academy.





There's another anime called African Office Worker I think which is also a world full of anthros (In this world everyone can eat meat and there are normal animals).


----------



## Baalf (Jan 11, 2020)

Guilrel said:


> Here's an anime that may disappoint Swift again.   People are calling it the anime version My Gym Partner's a Monkey.  At least the girls and gays will enjoy the totally anthro guys, and there seems to be only one anthro girl that's among the main cast, going by the opening.
> Seton Academy.
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, that enemy looks kind of stupid, especially since the anthropomorphic characters don't look like they will play much importance to the story, and will mostly exist either as background characters, or worse, as villains.


----------



## Swift12 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guilrel said:


> Here's an anime that may disappoint Swift again.   People are calling it the anime version My Gym Partner's a Monkey.  At least the girls and gays will enjoy the totally anthro guys, and there seems to be only one anthro girl that's among the main cast, going by the opening.
> Seton Academy.
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck Japan and their weird double standards of anthros. Why all the sexual dimorphism where the females look full human? Ah it's because they have to look sexy for the otaku fanbase to buy merchandise, and they are not into kemono that much....

Yes, Africa No Salaryman. Some cute anthro gals, but nothing groundbreaking. They barely have any breasts at all.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 12, 2020)

Swift12 said:


> Fuck Japan and their weird double standards of anthros. Why all the sexual dimorphism where the females look full human? Ah it's because they have to look sexy for the otaku fanbase to buy merchandise, and they are not into kemono that much....
> 
> Yes, Africa No Salaryman. Some cute anthro gals, but nothing groundbreaking. They barely have any breasts at all.
> View attachment 79040 View attachment 79041 View attachment 79042



 I'd take that over the nekomimi bullcrap, but that's mostly because I don't like breasts on my anthro characters, and at least they're clearly not human. Still, I'm not a big fan of the art style, either. It doesn't pop enough.


----------



## Swift12 (Jan 12, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I'd take that over the nekomimi bullcrap, but that's mostly because I don't like breasts on my anthro characters, and at least they're clearly not human. Still, I'm not a big fan of the art style, either. It doesn't pop enough.


To me breasts on females, especially mammal anthros, is a must.
The show has a weird art style. I posted the better pics, but sometimes the show goes into CEL shaded 3D CGI mode and other times everyone turns chibi. And some characters are drawn ultra realistic unmoving pictures in  few scenes.


----------



## Qiyu (Jan 12, 2020)

This thread is sort of a downer...

If you dive deep enough into Miyazaki's history as an animator, I've come across three potential furry anime. One is Panda go Panda, which has a talking panda in it, but little else in the way of anthro characters.

Now, if you go to 1971, there's a movie literally titled _Animal Treasure Island_





On the same note, there's Puss n' boots, also from a lot of animators who would go on to form Studio Ghibli.





I've yet to watch either of these, but they're probably the only anime I've ever encountered that look like they should qualify as 'furry'.

Almost forget Panda! Go panda! Not terribly anthropomorphic (the panda is just a talking panda, albeit one that watches over a young girl), but it's there.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 12, 2020)

dorohedoro! MC is a dorky lizard man who often eats dumplings at his friend's restaurant. Together they fight against the magic users lead by a mushroom mafia king.


----------



## Swift12 (Jan 15, 2020)

Qiyu said:


> This thread is sort of a downer...
> 
> If you dive deep enough into Miyazaki's history as an animator, I've come across three potential furry anime. One is Panda go Panda, which has a talking panda in it, but little else in the way of anthro characters.
> 
> ...



Of all the animals they could turn Long John Silver into... they chose a pig?? I will stick with Legends of Treasure Island thanks... him as a fox just works better. 
I swear I have seen that Puss in Boots somewhere. Maybe it made it to Hungary in the 80ies... It looks incredibly familiar.



Vinfang said:


> dorohedoro! MC is a dorky lizard man who often eats dumplings at his friend's restaurant. Together they fight against the magic users lead by a mushroom mafia king.



Post some screens, please.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 23, 2020)

found this new gem. looks amazing.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 23, 2020)

Vinfang said:


> dorohedoro! MC is a dorky lizard man who often eats dumplings at his friend's restaurant. Together they fight against the magic users lead by a mushroom mafia king.



this scene sums up the humor and gore ratio pretty good.


----------



## Swift12 (Jan 25, 2020)

... I am sorry, THAT was supposed to be funny? And you describe him as a "dorky lizardman"? He just bit that poor girl's face off after slicing off her fingers. And she was clearly not even a threat to anyone.
Yet another example as to why I dislike anime. The Japanese have a very different understanding of "hero" than us westerners.



Vinfang said:


> found this new gem. looks amazing.



Main character is not anthro enough for me in the face, and seems the other main characters are human, but at least there are some nice flamingo dancer girls.
Also, weird, sometimes the main girl has cat ears, other times bunny ears?


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Mar 1, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I'd take that over the nekomimi bullcrap, but that's mostly because I don't like breasts on my anthro characters, and at least they're clearly not human. Still, I'm not a big fan of the art style, either. It doesn't pop enough.


japan hates furries, why people in japan ignored furries and going to human animes?

Western Animation - They have alot of Anthropomorphism on titles and western animated cartoons that showed a anthro Furry Protagonist on cartoon shows

Anime - WE HATE FURRIES, Humans Only, This is why Japanese Animators ignored kemono off the list and Keep on Doing Real Human Anime Characters in the Real World [or Reality]

True Answer, Japan is not a kemono world but strange existance of the Real Human World Of Humanity in Japanese Media.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 1, 2020)

Actually there have been multiple and I'm saying this in general there have been multiple anthropomorphic animals in anime for over many years. 

I can name five anime off the top of my head that have anthropomorphic animals some have breast and some don't.

Dragon Ball z
One piece
Naruto
Bleach
My hero academia
Beastars
Wolf's rain 

As the list goes on.


----------



## Vinfang (Mar 1, 2020)

Vinfang said:


> this scene sums up the humor and gore ratio pretty good.



To clarify, This is not a kid's show. It is essentially a slice of life/murder mystery wrapped in slasher movie esthetic and humor. The people of 2 world (humans and sorcerers) often kill each other and amongst themselves. There is no ture heroes or villains in this show.


----------



## Swift12 (Mar 2, 2020)

KitsuneMaster20 said:


> japan hates furries, why people in japan ignored furries and going to human animes?
> 
> Western Animation - They have alot of Anthropomorphism on titles and western animated cartoons that showed a anthro Furry Protagonist on cartoon shows
> 
> ...



It seems to be changing thankfully.
Case in point? 
Interspecies Reviewers.  It is not only a show with proper animal-headed anthro characters, but a hentai show as well, and not kidding, it feels like the creators browsed Furaffinity and Deviantart and then made a manga (and anime) to highlight all possible fetishes. I mean, last episode was about egg laying fetish, and we had a hyena dickgirl. I half expect an episode with vore next, or diapers...


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Mar 3, 2020)

There will be Another Furry Anime If they See A Turtle Girl Anthro on another netflix adaption,

could we bring an anime that a female nerd turtle with a meganekko type Extra large round glasses reptile to appear by romance and comedy??


----------



## Swift12 (Mar 4, 2020)

KitsuneMaster20 said:


> There will be Another Furry Anime If they See A Turtle Girl Anthro on another netflix adaption,
> 
> could we bring an anime that a female nerd turtle with a meganekko type Extra large round glasses reptile to appear by romance and comedy??


The words I understand, but what you typed as a sentence... sorry, I just don't get what the hell this is supposed to mean?
'There will be Another Furry Anime If they See A Turtle Girl Anthro" in all caps ... is that some title? And what the heck is a meganekko? Giant Kitten?


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

you should watch sands of destruction


----------



## Swift12 (Apr 1, 2020)

So BNA is out, some nice female anthros in it, the flamingo girls are especially sexy as is the yakuza lioness. 


 

 



skroge said:


> you should watch sands of destruction


I already did. There aren't any female anthros that I could find it it apart from a few background characters.


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Apr 6, 2020)

I actually really like the design of Michiru. For me personally it doesn't matter how animalistic the characters are, as long as they've got a tail and/or animal ears I'm happy. Although I do prefer them more on the animalistic side.


----------



## rustleraccoon (Apr 8, 2020)

I just scrolled through Crunchyroll and Funimation's sites looking for furry/animal anime and here's what I found:

Crunchyroll:
Working Buddies!
Sherlock Hound
Samurai Pizza Cats
Anisava
Bono Bono
Meow Meow Japanese History 
Nyanbo!
Polar Bear Cafe
Night on the Galatic Railroad
Jungle Emperor Leo
Ringing Bell
Bananya 
Chi's Sweet Home
Donyatsu 
Dog & Scissors
Lovely Muco
Mitchiri Neko
My Roommate is a Cat
Oda Cinnamon Nobunaga
Unico 
Poyopoyo
Welcome, Chitose
Uchitama?!

Funimation:
Gleipnir
Africa Salaryman
Kumamiko
Kimba
Wolf's Rain
(They also have Uchitama?!)

I hope that helps! I'm sure there was some I missed though.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 11, 2020)

...

...

Yeah, a thousand people have already said Beastars, so I'm gonna hold back.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 12, 2020)

Vinfang said:


> found this new gem. looks amazing.


I have just watched a few episodes of brand new animal, now im hooked i like the plot and the characters, ARE TOO GOOD..... plus love the plot twist, cant wait till its released international, or i could just continue my japanese lessons.....


----------



## Swift12 (May 13, 2020)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> I have just watched a few episodes of brand new animal, now im hooked i like the plot and the characters, ARE TOO GOOD..... plus love the plot twist, cant wait till its released international, or i could just continue my japanese lessons.....


It's not like it has not been subtitled already like months ago... 
I dunno, there is a plot twist? I think I seen 5-6 episodes and it just really average, the wolf guy is ridiculously overpowered (as most anime protagonists are) and we already also learned why the girl got turned into Ms Marvel powered tanuki.


----------



## skroge (May 16, 2020)

I remember seeing someone's art called beastrancers or something I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## skroge (May 16, 2020)

Swift12 said:


> So BNA is out, some nice female anthros in it, the flamingo girls are especially sexy as is the yakuza lioness.
> View attachment 83885 View attachment 83886
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the entire series it was good but it's actually based on a video game made by Nintendo


----------



## skroge (May 16, 2020)

skroge said:


> I saw the entire series of sands of destruction it was good but it's actually based on a video game made by Nintendo


----------



## Baalf (May 17, 2020)

Sega.

Also, what is anthro about the franchise besides the teddy-bear looking character?


----------



## skroge (May 20, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Sega.
> 
> Also, what is anthro about the franchise besides the teddy-bear looking character?


I don't remember the namebname but I knowiknow what you're talking about  helike a samurai bear?


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 10, 2020)

I dunno if it counts but there are furry characters in the new character series

They are avatars in a mmo, but I guess it counts


----------



## Mythic (Oct 14, 2020)

kjmars63 said:


> There is no such thing as a furry anime. They are two totally incompatable things.


 
Things that did not age well lol.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 21, 2020)

Since hentai's on the table, I'm surprised no one in this thread has brought up Words Worth. The hentai that brought us this gem:





I need to rewatch it. I don't remember it being great, but it was at least better than my low low expectations.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 21, 2020)

aTTENTION fURRIES:


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> aTTENTION fURRIES:


Don’t forget Iggy!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 23, 2020)

There is a Chinese-Japanese joint production called Space Bugs that I saw advertised on an anime site.


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 10, 2020)

Found this anime called The Midnight Animal while browsing My Anime List, to look for a specific anime.   It came out 7 years ago. https://myanimelist.net/anime/18919/The_Midnight★Animal
According to the site, it's about trans anthros talking about what it's like to be trans, I think.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 10, 2020)

Guilrel said:


> Found this anime called The Midnight Animal while browsing My Anime List, to look for a specific anime.   It came out 7 years ago. https://myanimelist.net/anime/18919/The_Midnight★Animal
> According to the site, it's about trans anthros talking about what it's like to be trans, I think.



Are you sure? At first I thought it was supposed to be a Madagascar / PaRappa the Rapper crossover. XD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

_Squirrel and Hedgehog_ is grorious.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

Also for a "somewhat bearable but also annoying" anime, Sonic X has all the Sonic characters and about three seasons I believe.


----------



## WitherSDL (Jan 1, 2021)

Hellsing.  The main character transforms into uh... stuff.


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 9, 2021)

So I'm a Spider, So What? AKA Kumo Desu ga, Nani ka?   Is out now, and it seems like one of the girls was reincarnated to a cute dragon pet as well.  





So after watching the first episode, I think I can accurately guess the format will be that 80% of the show will be about our protagonist while the remaining 20% will show what is happening with the other reincarnated students and teacher.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 8, 2021)

Anybody seen Wolf Children?


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Feb 8, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Anybody seen Wolf Children?


i absolutely love that! It is beautiful!


----------



## Hogo (Feb 10, 2021)

Does Aggretsuko count as anime? I feel like it's more cartoon than anime. I hate metal but wound up really enjoying that series so far.

I was considering looking into Beastars but I'm not sure I will enjoy it if it's predator boy meets prey girl and the narrative is about the angst of that relationship. I just didn't like what the trailer gave me? I need to be sold on it being more than a familiar 'I need to tame the beast within for love to work' plot.

BNA looks fairly anthro too but does it have annoying characters or a bunch of humor that is uh...not funny? I have not had much enjoyment from anime that has comedy in its descriptor. Not counting cartoonish anime like Aggretsuko or Doraemon. I prefer anime to be entirely serious or almost entirely cartoonish.

If I had to pull from my own experience and recommend something from the West I'd recommend Kipo on Netflix. Wakfu feels like a recommendation for furries because it has a lot of anthro in its world but I'm conflicted about recommending it because of it taking 16 episodes to get to any actual plot and..."gross-out" humor fairly often. Both of these series shine in the villain category though.

If I had to recommend something that isn't anthro at all but I think would be up a furry's alley I'd recommend Mushi-shi or Ancient Magus' Bride idk how to explain why I say that though.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 10, 2021)

Hogo said:


> If I had to pull from my own experience and recommend something from the West I'd recommend Kipo on Netflix. Wakfu feels like a recommendation for furries because it has a lot of anthro in its world but I'm conflicted about recommending it because of it taking 16 episodes to get to any actual plot and..."gross-out" humor fairly often. Both of these series shine in the villain category though.



Honestly, that is a huge turnoff for me. If the villains are going to be animals, but the heroes are human. I've seen commercials for Kipo: Age of the Wonderbeasts, and it honestly just looks like Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 2.0, which was an anime  SPECIFICALLY designed to offend furries. And the fact that they felt the need to turn cute and harmless animals into villains is a cliche I am sick of seeing, and always just hammers home the fact that your heroes are human, "f*** you!" There are a couple of non-human characters besides Kipo and excruciatingly cliche Hunter stereotype, but it feels the same as Super Mario Odyssey where they try to make their non-human good guys as uninteresting/unlikable as possible to appeal to as few people as possible. One of them is a whiny bug like creature, and the other one was so unmemorable that I don't even remember what it was.

I've heard it's completely different than the commercials make it out to be, but honestly, I'm too turned off by the commercials to want to support the show. Honestly, I just think anthropomorphic villains in media where humans are the good guys is a cliche I really want to see die. I don't want to like the bad guys, but not the heroes, but too much media has cool and interesting characters that can only be villains.


----------



## Hogo (Mar 11, 2021)

You should stick with the show until the end of season 2, let's just say the show is split between both sides in terms of its arcs. You'll have to endure season 1 being very 'let me win a new group of mutes over' until you get to the brilliant season 2 however.

The entire point of Kipo's plot is going to hit what you're looking for by the end.

Being as spoiler free as I can.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 18, 2021)

I've not read through the whole thing but...

No Beastars? Only a single season so far and it almost follows the manga right down to the little details, but they are working on a second season and it's still both entertaining and serious at the same time.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

Does Hamtaro count?


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 25, 2021)

Hogo said:


> I was considering looking into Beastars but I'm not sure I will enjoy it if it's predator boy meets prey girl and the narrative is about the angst of that relationship. I just didn't like what the trailer gave me? I need to be sold on it being more than a familiar 'I need to tame the beast within for love to work' plot.
> 
> BNA looks fairly anthro too but does it have annoying characters or a bunch of humor that is uh...not funny? I have not had much enjoyment from anime that has comedy in its descriptor. Not counting cartoonish anime like Aggretsuko or Doraemon. I prefer anime to be entirely serious or almost entirely cartoonish.



Interesting. I did not watch the trailer for it but I've watched Beastars twice. A fair portion of the series (season 1) is not about a prey / predatory intimate relationship. That _is _introduced later but I felt it was more of a mature theme. It's also a very complicated and intricate set of relationships / friendships / foodships (yes, I'm making that a term) that make up this whole world. I've had a friend tell me they found the series to be like a very mature version of Zootopia, filled with interesting political and socioeconomic issues. I also enjoyed the art style a lot.

As for BNA, I can't particularly remember any "funny" bits. I know that there's a good amount of drama and serious themes. I preferred Beastars, as the world seemed quite large and interesting, but I did enjoy BNA, as well.

I'd honestly recommend giving both several episodes of your time. If you've watched 4 episodes of both and still aren't interested, then you won't have to worry about season 2.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

The Hill Spoke Lies


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 13, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> I've not read through the whole thing but...
> 
> No Beastars? Only a single season so far and it almost follows the manga right down to the little details, but they are working on a second season and it's still both entertaining and serious at the same time.


Plus the fantastic opening


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

Still have yet to delve into season 2 of Beastars. Loved the first one tho, so idk y I’m taking so long to get to it :d


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 1, 2021)

My girlfriend and roommate put on Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind for me because they couldn't believe I hadn't seen it before. We might watch a few more Miyazaki movies before the weekend is out since this was one of the better animated films I've seen. Nausicaa was a well-written pacifist, feminist character and I can see why Miyazaki is proud the film and talks about it in his writing a lot.

I also saw Akudama Drive, which turned out to be interesting despite me being skeptical of the initial premise. Character development in this series got better as it went on and this series nicely avoided the trap a lot of anime series fall into of having OP characters ruin the story, despite the deceptive initial action scenes. I'm also a sucker for the references in the episode titles.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 1, 2021)

Baalf said:


> Honestly, that is a huge turnoff for me. If the villains are going to be animals, but the heroes are human. I've seen commercials for Kipo: Age of the Wonderbeasts, and it honestly just looks like Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 2.0, which was an anime  SPECIFICALLY designed to offend furries. And the fact that they felt the need to turn cute and harmless animals into villains is a cliche I am sick of seeing, and always just hammers home the fact that your heroes are human, "f*** you!" There are a couple of non-human characters besides Kipo and excruciatingly cliche Hunter stereotype, but it feels the same as Super Mario Odyssey where they try to make their non-human good guys as uninteresting/unlikable as possible to appeal to as few people as possible. One of them is a whiny bug like creature, and the other one was so unmemorable that I don't even remember what it was.
> 
> I've heard it's completely different than the commercials make it out to be, but honestly, I'm too turned off by the commercials to want to support the show. Honestly, I just think anthropomorphic villains in media where humans are the good guys is a cliche I really want to see die. I don't want to like the bad guys, but not the heroes, but too much media has cool and interesting characters that can only be villains.


seen all 3 seasons and was not offended in the slightest


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 30, 2021)

no anime allowed


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

Hamtaro?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 2, 2021)

Apparently there is a series out now by Funimation called Odd Taxi which would fit into this category, but the dub isn't out yet so I haven't bothered to watch it.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hmm there’s this show called BNA, I don’t know if you’ve heard of it though, it’s reeeeaall, underground.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> _Squirrel and Hedgehog_ is grorious.


I’ve been debating watching that cuz I’ve heard it’s not bad, but at the same time I’m not too into it being basically North Korea propaganda. Would you say it’s good enough to go out of my way to find subs for, or nah?


----------



## Yastreb (Jun 15, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> I’ve been debating watching that cuz I’ve heard it’s not bad, but at the same time I’m not too into it being basically North Korea propaganda. Would you say it’s good enough to go out of my way to find subs for, or nah?


If you want to watch Squirrel and Hedgehog with subtitles, go here. I think it is good precisely _because_ it is so over-the-top propaganda, but you'll have to decide for yourself.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 15, 2021)

*laughs in *Beastars**


----------



## Guilrel (Jul 22, 2021)

Before I talk about the other anime I found I want to point this one out.  This anime is Semi-Ecchi, which is semi-pornagraphic and not full on pornographic like Interspecies Reviewers.

Those Who Hunt Elves is a 90s anime about a group of humans trying to find a way home after the High Elf botched their return spell because the only guy in the group distracted her by pointing out the absurdity of the spell requiring her to be naked to cast it. Now the incantations of the spell ended up being scattered across the world and then tattooed themselves on random girl elves, requiring the party to look for the elves that have these markings and bring them to the High Elf so she can transfer the incantation back into her body.  But how will the party know that the elf they're looking for have these incantations?  Basically that's the excuse to have the only guy in the group to start stripping elves randomly, much to his chagrin, knowing that he's going to be beaten up for doing so but it's not like he has the time to let them check for themselves.  Even though this world's government had an easier time finding the marked elves than our protagonists.

So what does this have to do with furries?  Basically the High Elf tried to disguise herself as a dog creature and insert herself into the group so she could help them track down the marked elves easier with her magic.  But she was discovered pretty quickly and to make matters worse, because after finding the first marked elf and transferring tattooed spell onto her dog body, the spell was so powerful that it's preventing her from changing back into an elf, so she's stuck like this for the entirety of the first season.  Here's what she looks like in her dog form before she recovered the spells.






At the end of the first season, the group discovered that the Elf world and the Human world were slowly merging together which explains the strange modern oddities they found in a world that's supposed to be medieval fantasy throughout their journey.  The only way to stop this is to send the humans back home into their world before the worst possibility of the world exploding due to the merge happens.  They managed to get all the marked spells and then once again, the human guy distracted the elf again but this time making fun of her tattooed look instead of the tearful confession she thought he was going to say (then again that expectation was her fault for forgetting the fact that both of them were always arguing with each other throughout the adventure).  So spell split up into even MORE pieces causing the group to journey the world again.

The second season had the Elf be herself for the first two episodes and since the two worlds were merging and the Elf World was more magical than the Human World, Human myths were starting to become real as well.  Especially the myth of drinking water from a pawprint of an animal will make you into a were-version of that animal is now made real.  The High Elf had the misfortune to trip into a pawprint of a panda and drink the water from it turning her into a chibi panda and the problem she had when was she was a dog continued since she recovered the spell while she was still a panda so now she's stuck as one for the rest of the series.  

What I'm about to show is the one time she became anthro in the show when they run into one of the Human Myths made real about a dress that can cure any curse once they wear it long enough but considering her luck well...





























Apparently both the panda curse and the spell curse was too strong for this dress to cure her.   
I don't think there's an ending to the anime but I do notice that there is a manga version of it and I hope that in this version they managed to finish this old story.


----------



## Guilrel (Jul 23, 2021)

Now on to the rest of the anime



Saikyou Kamizmode
This is an anime I ended up finding one day that was made last year.  It's a Mon type anime where the Mons are basically Sumo, or Sumo fighters to be precise because of the crazy powers they have, and the humans help them out by beating on their drums.  This reminds me of Future Card Buddyfight where the Mons interact with the humans like Digimon.  I don't know much more about this other than looking at a clip from the second episode where the cat mon tries to convince the main human to team up with him.  From the opening it seems like Mons in there are more like Digimon than the Buddyfight series.






Odd Taxi
Shame on everyone for not talking about this great mystery anime.  Even Mother's Basement and Gigguk want more people to talk about this.
As you can probably guess, the show's artstyle almost looks like a combination of Aggrestuko and Beastars, but it has Aggretsuko's adult realism and what better place to use this realism in a mystery drama that ties pretty much every character here together in more ways than one.  It begins with our Walrus Taxi Driver Protagonist, Odokawa, getting caught up in a missing girl's case where the girl's last known whereabouts are her getting inside a Taxi and Odokawa's the prime suspect.  However he's actually the secondary suspect, the prime suspect is a Yakuza who claims that he's actually looking for her himself and then things spiral from here as the customers that Odokawa drove also find themselves unwittingly getting involved in this case as well and for some, much more than they want to admit.

If you still haven't watch this anime, then my only advice to you is to DO NOT READ THE COMMENTS of whatever place you're watching them in, because just like "So I'm a Spider, So What?" you'll find novel only readers already spoiling one of the biggest plot twist about the entire world.  In fact Mother's Basement kinda did it himself in his Anime to Watch video, but that spoiler is such a leap that the only way that anyone can come up with that spoiler is taking a single conversation and running with it or that they know what happened in the story already.  This is a mystery show and if you like anthros and especially Aggrestuko, you'll definitely love the plot of this anime.




Peach Boy Riverside

The rabbit girl is part of the main team of this anime.  What happens here is that this story is what if the Momotaro Peach Boy story wasn't the only Peach Kid.  This anime begins with a travelling princess happening upon this demi-human rabbit girl and helping her out and in turn this strangely simplified rabbit girl that's seemingly wearing clothes that are a bit advance for this fantasy setting helps her look for another Peach Boy named Mikoto.  Princess Sally doesn't know she is a Peach person herself, but it's kind of clear that the Peach people are basically the number one weakness to the super powerful Ogres that roam the land.  Sadly Sally is not aware of her split personality when she encounters an Ogre that makes her powerful enough to kill them, but I think she does have an inkling that Mikoto might be the one to help her find out why.

What's really interesting about the rabbit girl named, Frau, is that I recognized her from a one-shot Manga I read about a powerful rabbit girl that violently keeps the peace between humans and beastmen and she's kinda aloof and lazy.  I can't help myself but call her the rabbit god, because she could be the author's self insert here,  but she could be more like Plue from Fairy Tail and then Eden, in which this is a signature character of the artist and in some way or another, they will always show up in every work the author does.  But I have to find that Manga again one day, because since it was a one-shot, I didn't bother trying to remember the link.




Tsuki Ga Michibiku Isekai Douchuu

I know you can't see it in the title here but:



Our protagonists meets this Orc girl, which is obviously an anthro pig and while I seriously doubt THIS will happen:



Since this imagine spot is more of a nightmare scenario for him.  Even though she's not on the cover, there's a high chance of this girl being a more prominent side character of the cast, especially if you consider the opening and she pretty much joins the protagonist's portable town.

So the story is this:  An isekai fan finds out that his parents are from the other world and they made a deal with a very selfish Goddess to give up what's important to them and that turns out to be either him or his sister.  Luckily the Earth's Moon God gave him the quick run down and his OP abilities before he met the Goddess, whom immediately found him too ugly and decides to send him to the farthest corner of her world while giving him a pity skill that lets him understand all languages.   If the opening is something to go by, it seems like the selfish Goddess still took his sister anyway, since she told him she found a better human to save her world before throwing him away.

I think what I find interesting in this Isekai anime is the fact that this protagonist appears to have more of a traditional Japanese background than the other protagonists.  Which I tend to see in how some of the buildings are made for him in his portable town and the dragon girl who became a Samurai Otaku after seeing the guy's memories.  It's pretty subtle but I'm curious to see how that background influences and clashes with the world he found himself, even though he's an isekai fan.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 23, 2021)

@Guilrel 

Sumo monsters and Walrus taxi driver? Double sales!


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hogo said:


> I was considering looking into Beastars but I'm not sure I will enjoy it if it's predator boy meets prey girl and the narrative is about the angst of that relationship. I just didn't like what the trailer gave me? I need to be sold on it being more than a familiar 'I need to tame the beast within for love to work' plot.


This is exactly how it's turning out pretty much! It tries not to dwelve too much into Haru and Legoshi's relationship, but it doesn't stray away from it either. It's more of a "murder mystery" that's less of a mystery now-so. I'd recommend it, honestly!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 18, 2021)

AkatsuriTaro said:


> It tries not to dwelve too much into Haru and Legoshi's relationship, but it doesn't stray away from it either....


Unlike the "abridged" parody on YouTube, in which the emphasis is strictly one-way?


----------



## Eremurus (Sep 18, 2021)

Aggretsuko on Netflix.


----------



## QuetzAlDragon (Sep 23, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Aggretsuko on Netflix.


i love love love this show so much it was my pfp for a LOOOOOONG time on twitter well it still is I havent changed it yet for some time now lol.


----------



## Guilrel (Oct 18, 2021)

Managed to catch the movie Belle AKA Ryuu To Sobakasu No Hime





It's a pretty okay movie that showed off the creator's Summer Wars skills again but it seems like that, outside of his help with Digimon Cyber Sleuth, he didn't really delve that deep into his internet concept.  While the main themes of this movie is about getting people to understand what it REALLY means to help people you don't know and calls out people who say they help but doesn't really change anything that matters, it still feels like the full dive MMO style of internet concept isn't being fully utilized here.  I mean the designs of Belle's best friend/manager is really interesting here:











And "the Gaston" of this movie has some good looking anthro cat girls and a dog man on his team.















It's such a huge shame that these girls are completely under utilized besides back up to intimidate Belle.

However this pic right here is why I think that the full dive internet is not completely utilized here.




You can see here that the girl's avatar is completely in sync with her.  Of course it's because she's wearing her world's version of a VR Helmet, the earpiece, is why they're so in sync.  But this gives me an idea of how to make use of this guy's internet world of everyone having an avatar body that fits them or making their dream body they've always wanted and the concept of this is very simple... what if this world starts to encroach on reality? 

Where basically the protagonist and their loved one, either one of them ended up getting their avatar body in real life.  At first it seems like a dream come true as there seems to be no drawbacks other than that weirdness censor where everyone else just assumes that the avatar body is the real body.  But then things started getting dangerous and they see some people freaking out over the changes to themselves and the world.  Then the dangerous parts of the internet world started to happen in reality as well like monsters appearing or even worse, being deleted.  This eventually becomes part of a plot about what it's like to be yourself and how much of yourself you want to change as the protagonists try to find the cause of all this.

Anyway, I'm going to leave these pictures up for a week or so, as I feel like that something bad might happen if I leave them up for too long.  So get the pics as you can or find this movie somewhere. Edit:  I won't be getting rid of much though by the way.


----------



## Guilrel (Oct 20, 2021)

I don't think I need to tell most people that latest version of Digimon is now out.  In this one the world is all about interactive holograms and the Digimon that starts rampaging in there act like as if they were living ghost stories.  Since this is relatively new I don't think I'm going to explain any further than this main plot point.  The Digimon may have something to do with Hiro's missing Dad. 






Kyoukai Senki

This anime is a mecha anime, where these chibi animal creatures are actually just AI and they are very important to the plot.  Think Digimon but they can only show up in the characters' phones and only float next when they are inside their respective Mech.  I'll let the synopsis fill things out for me.
Syn:  In the year 2061 AD, Japan has lost its sovereignty. The Japanese people spend their days as oppressed citizens after being divided and ruled by the four major trade factions. The country became the forefront of the world following the deployment of AMAIM—a humanoid special mobile weapon—by each economic bloc. One day, Amou Shiiba, a boy who loves machines, meets Gai, an autonomous thinking A.I. The encounter leads Amou to cast himself into the battle to reclaim Japan, piloting the AMAIM Kenbu that he built himself.
​




Mewkledreamy Mix!
This show is basically the second season of Mewkledreamy.  But I think this is part of the Precure series, where the little mascot fairies, or living plushies in this case, are just as important to the main cast as their human partners.  Give it a watch if you want.






Mutant Turtles: Choujin Densetsu-Hen
Other name: Mutant Turtles: Superman Legend, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Legend of the Supermutants, TMNT, ミュータント タートルズ 超人伝説編

Okay I just saw this one day and yes it's true, TMNT has an anime, the 90's version of them has it.  It's a Sentai/Power Ranger show where the 90's Turtles Power Ranger form makes them look like green men with handsome faces.  The synopsis of this is even weirder. 
Syn: When the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles acquire Mutastones from Crys-Mu, the spirit of light, they acquire the ability to enhance themselves into Super Turtles for a duration of three minutes. Meanwhile, the evil Shredder and his minions Bebop and Rocksteady stumble upon the Dark Mutastone, which transforms them into Devil Shredder, Supermutant Bebop and Supermutant Rocksteady, respectively. But the Turtles have one more trick up their shells: all four of them can combine into their ultimate form—Turtle Saint.





Chiisana Ahiru No Ooki Na Ai No Monogatari:  Ahiru No Kwak
Other name:  Alfred Jodocus Kwak, Little Duck's Big Love Story, The Adventures of Alfred J. Quack, Alfred J. Kwak, Alfred J. Quack, Ahiru no Quack, Ahiru no Kwakku, 小さなアヒルの大きな愛の物語 あひるのクワック
I only just watch a couple a seconds of it, but it seems to be an anime collab between a Japanese and a Dutch animation studio.   Let's see what the synopsis has to say.
Syn:  Alfred J Kwak (Dutch, it takes place in Holland) lost his parents, brothers and sisters when he was young. He was raised by a mole. The series covers the life of Alfred from the day he is born. In his life Alfred tries to help all sorts of animals all over the world. The series are meant to entertain children and teach children about life, covering historical aspects like WW II.





Ankoku Cat
Other Name:   Dark Side Cat, Darkness Cat, 暗黒キャット
Synopsis:  Dark Side Cat, a mysterious stray cat, dashes throughout the night city in punk clothing and plays pranks on humans he dislikes. He plays a game of cat and mouse with the city council, known as the "Stray Cat Hunt."





Sylvanian Families Mini Gekijou: Omoigakenai Okyakusama

There is no synopsis other than this is an old 3D anime about the Sylvanian Families, which I guess has it's own show.


I just realized a little too late that I did exactly what I did in my Furry/Animal Manga thread, even though this thread would rather have screenshots right?  Well there is that one anime that I'm going to watch tomorrow that's a completed Mon show, called Mazica Party.  I'll get screenshots of that tomorrow then. 

Also speaking of my other thread.... I now have around 200 Manga to mention because of my procrastination... I have alot to do...


----------



## Vinfang (Oct 31, 2021)

Guilrel said:


> I don't think I need to tell most people that latest version of Digimon is now out.  In this one the world is all about interactive holograms and the Digimon that starts rampaging in there act like as if they were living ghost stories.  Since this is relatively new I don't think I'm going to explain any further than this main plot point.  The Digimon may have something to do with Hiro's missing Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am liking the new digimon series. I also think pulsemon's evolution line looks amazing.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 9, 2021)

Just re-watched some of Brand New Animal the other day and, man, what a disappointment it was. Not visually, obviously. The show is beautiful, but that only underscores how bad the writing is. *Spoilers below*

I was really excited when BNA was announced because unlike the comparable Beastars and Zootopia, BNA's universe involves humans. This could have brought in some interesting twists on the now well-worn 'animals being prejudiced via species story.' But as some reviewer mentioned... there are no prominent human characters in the story. The one character we think is human turns out to be a god cerberus (what?). Michiru and Nazuna are already furry fishes-out-of-water when the show starts so they're not really representing the human side of the story. It's just very strange that the show would set up this big anthro racism angle, but not have any major human character to explore it. Especially considering the show was working up to acceptance and understanding in the world. 

The trajectory of the plot is also a bit confusing. When it begins you think you're in for some kind of furry detective procedural and exploring the human/furry divide along the way, but then Michiru and Oogami start having superpowers. By the end literal demigods are shooting lasers and the animal people are turning into berserkers. Oh and there were furry concentration camps. It feels like the creators didn't know what kind of story they wanted to tell so they threw every idea they had in regardless of cohesion. Even for a Trigger show it was just too much in too few episodes. Personally, as soon as Michiru started using her powers I was like "Whaaat, why are we doing this?"

Such a bummer. The best thing BNA gave us is the gorgeous animation and the fact that Oogami is nude for most of the last episode 0w0


----------



## Kope (Nov 13, 2021)

Is there any furry version of Jojo's bizarre adventure cause I might make it if it doesn't exist :V


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 5, 2021)

Not an anime, but I have found an anthem of the furries.


----------



## Erix (Dec 5, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> Not an anime, but I have found an anthem of the furries.


Yo this is actually catchy..

And I like the visuals! •w•

Time to add to my liked songs ^w^


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 5, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> Not an anime, but I have found an anthem of the furries.





Erix said:


> Yo this is actually catchy..
> 
> And I like the visuals! •w•
> 
> Time to add to my liked songs ^w^


EEEEEEEEE I agreeeee with you friendo!!

This is catchy, cute and definitely a new fave song ^w^

I'm glad to have found this here <3


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 26, 2021)

Reminder: Digimon Tamers Japanese dub is much better than the American one (Same for every season, pretty much).

The English dub adds constant voice overs and jokes where there were none in the original which gave scenes room to breathe. Big recommend. Only downside is Renamon's flirty nature is absent in the original, sad face.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 27, 2022)

Only one I can think of is Beastars.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

There was an anthro wolf in Bleach. Apparently in the manga he's a werewolf, but in the animae, he's just an anthro wolf.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Bleach also had a girl who could turn into a black cat.  (my boyfriend was OBSESSED with Bleach so I know the basics about it).  I don't know if it truly counts as furry because in cat form, she walks on all fours. She also has a male voice as a cat....at least in the English version.

 There was also another from the 1960's called "The Princess Knight" by Osamu Tezuka which had a girl who could turn into a white cat.

Osamu Tezuka also did another about a genetically altered cat called "Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature".  I don't think it's ever been had an English dub, but there are subtitled versions on You Tube.

It's been said that if Tezuka were alive today, he'd probably be a furry.  After his death, his daughter was going through his things and found these NSFW sketches of this anthro female mouse.

Some people sometimes consider "furry" even if the animal can only speak but not do any otherwise human things. If that is the case there's Sailor Moon which has three cats that can talk.  There's also Tezuka's most famous work, Kimba the White Lion or Jungle Emperor. 

Wolf's Rain
​​


----------



## Kope (Mar 30, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Bleach also had a girl who could turn into a black cat.  (my boyfriend was OBSESSED with Bleach so I know the basics about it).  I don't know if it truly counts as furry because in cat form, she walks on all fours. She also has a male voice as a cat....at least in the English version.
> 
> There was also another from the 1960's called "The Princess Knight" by Osamu Tezuka which had a girl who could turn into a white cat.
> 
> ...


Hmm interesting


----------



## Baalf (Mar 30, 2022)

My friend showed me one called Eto rangers where the characters are all Chinese Zodiac animals, and they ride a big Quilan mech. XD


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 1, 2022)

Striped Island Tiger Shimajirō 

The Wonderous Koala Blinky/Noozles (English version) features anthro koalas and other anthro Australian creatures.

Koala Boy Kockey/Adventures of the Little Koala (English version)


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 4, 2022)

Journey to the West


----------



## Vinfang (Apr 9, 2022)

shadowverse flame looks promising. It is a higher budget card game anime, with digi-friends(?)
P.s. there was a shadowverse anime before, but it sucks.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 26, 2022)

Hello Kitty Animation Theater


----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 30, 2022)

The characters aren't anthro but   Ginga: Nagareboshi Gin and _*Ginga Densetsu Weed*_  are personal favorites of mine. They do get very violent though.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (May 29, 2022)

Does KO Beasts could?  They aren't in their animal form all the time but they have one now and then.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 6, 2022)

kjmars63 said:


> There is no such thing as a furry anime. They are two totally incompatable things.


Excuse me, has anyone even seen/heard of beastars or bna?


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 15, 2022)

May have been posted before, but there was this extremely late-80's anime called *KO Beast* about some anthro morphing people. It wasn't very good, I just remember it because when the main character TFs he gets the *big* paws.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

{Foxums Prippit} said:


> I was wondering if anybody here could throw a few titles at me of any Furry-related-anime type stuff, as I haven't a bloody clue.
> 
> I'd google it, but I'd much rather have the opinions/suggestions of fellow fur-meeps.
> 
> ...


If you’re in the market for something dark, violent, and sexy, then I suggest beastars.


----------



## Guilrel (Aug 27, 2022)

In Shadowverse Flame the identity of the person using the Furry Rabbit avatar has been revealed yesterday.  I got pictures but I can't figure out how for some reason.

I can't seem to find the button that will allow me to post things from my computer anymore...






...? Are you kidding me?  Fine.... I'm using Discord as a cheat, but I will take it down if I'm asked to.  But I did save these screenshots.
Anyway, about Gentleman's identity, it turns that they sure do love using rabbit girl avatars in arcade games.















Up next is a couple of shots Gentleman's reaction after being caught.







I really hope that this isn't his last couple episodes, but if it is, I do prefer that he switch avatars instead of going out as their real self, though I bet that's what's going to happen.   I mean the only resident "Fur" in the group is the red dragon guy, Dragnir and he has to hide the fact that he can talk outside of the main character's group.


----------



## Guilrel (Aug 28, 2022)

Here's a small group of pictures of card Furries that I wish were actual characters:


----------



## Guilrel (Aug 28, 2022)

Cosmos Fang the Pink Jacket Character's, Itsuki's, Legendary Card.
Before she evolves.





After she evolves:






















Once again, I'm cheating using Discord while I would prefer to upload using my own computer and will take these down if someone from Discord or here says:  
"Hey, you're not supposed to do that."
"But I never saw a rule that says I'm not supposed to."
"Well... it's there now."


----------



## Guilrel (Aug 28, 2022)

One new dragon anime that I want to promote that's now halfway through its season, 6 episodes in.  It's Weak 5000 Year Old Vegan Dragon, I wanted to make a thread but I'm going to be quick here.  This is one of the most hilarious Misunderstood OP stories I've ever read and I'm kind of surprised that there's even an anime, since it was technically cancelled and never really finished.  They just finish the story after wrapping up an arc in a neat bow and ended in a "The Adventure Continues" format.  It's also known as:  
YOWAI 5000-NEN NO SOUSHOKU DRAGON, IWARENAKI JARYUU NINTEI​Other names being:  A Gentle Dragon of 5000 Years Old, It Was Recognized as an Evil Dragon Without Any Cause., Shi Cao Lao Long Bei Guan Yi E Long Zhi Ming, 食草老龙被冠以恶龙之名 ; 齢5000年の草食ドラゴン、いわれなき邪竜認定

Anyway, this Vegan Dragon ended up meeting this crazy girl who wants to sacrifice herself to him, believing him to be the Demon Lord's Dragon when he's just a peaceful dragon.  After failing to convince the girl to leave, he lied that he ate her soul, but just saying that somehow unlocks HER OP magical powers and since she believes her power is coming from him, he's forced to stick by her and somehow gets dragged into a plan that he's going to usurp the Demon Lord's throne.  

If anyone had seen One Punch Man and knew about King, the totally normal guy who unintentionally took all of Saitama's credit and now practically EVERYONE overestimates him to be some super powerful man when he really isn't, well this anime is basically that in a nutshell, except he's stuck with a crazy powerful girl who BELIEVES her powers come from him.   Anyway here are some pics of the anime to see what it looks like so far.  By the way it's animated in Chinese, just like another certain anime about a dragon that's more like a normal human than a dragon and gets overestimated by everyone. 

By the way, the only person who believes the truth about him gave him something to make himself small.





The show always starts like this, using a scene that will happen later in the show to break the Fourth Wall about people discovering this show's existence and the few fans it has.





Opening
















His usual problem of people not understanding him.





Which doesn't help with the crazy girl, really wanting to act like a bad guy.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Sep 12, 2022)

I don't know if this one has been talked about before, but there's this anime called "Polar Bear Café" where this panda bear appears AND I can't!!!! He's SO silly and 
incredibly adorable!!!!!


----------



## Koush (Sep 19, 2022)

I didn't quite check the whole topic, so this one probably has already been posted, but Onmyou Taisenki (AniDB and MyAnimeList) presents some really awesome furry characters (and fandom favourite Kogenta) <3











Satsuki15 said:


> Excuse me, has anyone even seen/heard of beastars or bna?


In kjmars's defense, that post was from 2008 hahaha XD
But yeah, there were already a handful of animes with furry characters by then.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 19, 2022)

Koush said:


> I didn't quite check the whole topic, so this one probably has already been posted, but Onmyou Taisenki (AniDB and MyAnimeList) presents some really awesome furry characters (and fandom favourite Kogenta) <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, he is honestly pretty cool.


----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Oct 3, 2022)

Beastars... all I can think is beastars when it comes to anime

but yet there had been other amazing anime furry characters like the nine tails from Naruto Shippuden Series


----------



## Bongo (Oct 5, 2022)

There's an anime called Odd Taxi, it has anthropomorphic animals in it


----------



## redhusky (Dec 7, 2022)

Here's a trailer for an upcoming anime that has cooking AND a big cute wolf with good taste!


----------



## Inferndragon (Dec 7, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Here's a trailer for an upcoming anime that has cooking AND a big cute wolf with good taste!


Loved the manga. The slime is the best character. Probably will have a spin off anime based off the slime manga part.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 7, 2022)

Monster Musume is basically nothing but horny animal girls with light zoology mixed in.


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Dec 10, 2022)

There's this show called Jingai-san no Yome with a, uh, questionable plot about some dude who gets married to this... bear? Creature?


----------



## Servyl (Dec 10, 2022)

Seton Academy: Join the Pack is pretty darn furry.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Monster Musume is basically nothing but horny animal girls with light zoology mixed in.


Good on....


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

Servyl said:


> Seton Academy: Join the Pack is pretty darn furry.


I didn't like the guy in this one. He was too mean spirited and spoiled the fun plus I'm not a fan of the "girls with ears" thing.


----------



## Servyl (Dec 11, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I didn't like the guy in this one. He was too mean spirited and spoiled the fun plus I'm not a fan of the "girls with ears" thing.


Fair enough. He is kind of a dousche.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 11, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I didn't like the guy in this one. He was too mean spirited and spoiled the fun plus I'm not a fan of the "girls with ears" thing.


Why does this always have to be a thing where the male actually gets to be a non-human, but the female always has to be just a human with random things slapped onto them? I'm playing this game called Tera, and there's the Amon race, and they are the same way. The males are these cool, badass demon/dragon like dudes, but the females are just humans with horns and different feet.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

Baalf said:


> Why does this always have to be a thing where the male actually gets to be a non-human, but the female always has to be just a human with random things slapped onto them? I'm playing this game called Tera, and there's the Amon race, and they are the same way. The males are these cool, badass demon/dragon like dudes, but the females are just humans with horns and different feet.


IKR? It's very disorienting to me.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 11, 2022)

Inuyasha also has a lot of animal based demons.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 11, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Good on....


I assume you mean GO on so I shall explain: The series takes place in a world where monsters have been discovered to exist and in an attempt for humans and monsters to co-exist there is an exchange program in place where humans go to live with monster hosts and monsters go to live with human hosts so they can better understand each other's cultures. That brings us to our main character who is a normal Japanese dude that get's roped into the exchange program and has a sexy snake girl living with him. He is a nice guy that always tries to help when he can and so he ends up with a whole HAREM of sexy monster girls but there is a catch: no matter how much the monster girls want to fuck him, it's illegal for him to do so while part of the exchange program and he will be arrested if he does by what is basically the monster FBI....so naturally EVERY monster girl want's to fuck him just all the time and he can't engage in any of it.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I assume you mean GO on so I shall explain: The series takes place in a world where monsters have been discovered to exist and in an attempt for humans and monsters to co-exist there is an exchange program in place where humans go to live with monster hosts and monsters go to live with human hosts so they can better understand each other's cultures. That brings us to our main character who is a normal Japanese dude that get's roped into the exchange program and has a sexy snake girl living with him. He is a nice guy that always tries to help when he can and so he ends up with a whole HAREM of sexy monster girls but there is a catch: no matter how much the monster girls want to fuck him, it's illegal for him to do so while part of the exchange program and he will be arrested if he does by what is basically the monster FBI....so naturally EVERY monster girl want's to fuck him just all the time and he can't engage in any of it.


My goodness, sometimes I'm ashamed of my grammar regardless how hard I try at it! X3

Cockblock the anime? You say?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 11, 2022)

redhusky said:


> My goodness, sometimes I'm ashamed of my grammar regardless how hard I try at it! X3
> 
> Cockblock the anime? You say?


Pretty much, though the guy doesn't even really WANT to have sex with them. Like, sure he get's all hot and bothered when the snake girl is wrapped around his body or the centaur chick is shoving his face into her massive boobs but he doesn't just sit there thinking "damn, I wish I could just fuck these monster girls already." cause he just values them all as friends, even when the cow girl is demanding that he milk her.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Pretty much, though the guy doesn't even really WANT to have sex with them. Like, sure he get's all hot and bothered when the snake girl is wrapped around his body or the centaur chick is shoving his face into her massive boobs but he doesn't just sit there thinking "damn, I wish I could just fuck these monster girls already." cause he just values them all as friends, even when the cow girl is demanding that he milk her.


I accept your low key recommendation and note your kinks.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 11, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I accept your low key recommendation and note your kinks.


One of the monsters is a spider girl so LOT'S of bondage.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> One of the monsters is a spider girl so LOT'S of bondage.


:3


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

Okay let's start things out with an animation that's perfect for the last day of the Year of the Tiger is Lee's Detective Agencey and I'm glad it seems to be it's own mini series now.  Apprently it's about an anthro tiger girl and her friends run a Detective Agency but it isn't really a Detective Agency and they're more like people who help out others for mostly normal things, but the Tiger Girl named Waai Fu (Yes is that is actually her name and what they call her in the subtitles) treats all of these requests like cases in a Detecive Anime, despite the anime itself telling viewers not to expect this kind of stuff.  

Apparently the main character didn't get the memo.  So apparently, it's going to be about a girl who makes simple requests seem far more dangerous and complicated than they actually are as if they're actual Detective cases.  There are two episodes.   

Reminder the show is called Lee's Detective Agency.


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

Shangri-La Frontier is a long running manga that is now finally getting its own anime. As of this posting, there are 106 chapters that have been created and translated so far.  I'm going to use this picture here instead just in case the trailer I link will disappear, but I will still use the Crunchyroll link regardless.   This trailer really captures the spirit of adventure, this anime seems to be promoting.  Since it's this special I'm going to leave this as its own post as well.





Here's the synopsis of the manga:
The comic adaption of the super popular novel from syosetu ni narou.

Hizutome Rakurou loves shitty games. His next challenge is Shangri-la Frontier, the god-tier game with a total playerbase of 30,000,000. Gathering comrades (scum) in an expansive world and meeting with old enemies along the way, he will change the fate of every player.

I don't think I need to say the reason it's here is because of the bird head protagonist, do I?


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

Not sure if this anime is the same as this since I didn't read the manga.  




But I think the premise is the same this isekai is just going around making good food and it's so good that he eventually gets a talking wolf friend that hangs around him for his cooking.


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

Guilrel said:


> Furry Manga
> View attachment 77769
> Niehime to Kemono no Ou
> Other Name:  祭品公主与兽之王; 贄姫と獣の王; Sacrifice Princess and King of Beasts
> ...


So this is finally getting an anime.  This girl is going to meet all sorts of anthros in here.


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

While looking for the last anime, I found this called The Tale of Outcasts, that will come out in the January that's going to come tomorrow.  Don't know where in that month though. 

Even though the Furry Demon changes back and forth it seems more like he's going to be Furry most of the for the main human.


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

This old anime RPG Densetsu Hepoi has a Furry Cat girl that you can see here, even though she doesn't have a cat face...





KIKU-CHAN TO OOKAMi​"Kiku-chan to Okami" is an adaptation of "Grave of the Fireflies" author Akiyuki Nosaka’s short story "Toshi-Oi Mesu-Okami to Onna no Ko no Hanashi" (The Story of the Old Mother Wolf and the Girl), which follows a girl and the wolf in the fields of WWII Manchuria who watches over her like a mother.





Mikan Enikki
This old anime about a genius kitten seems interesting...
A kitten, abandoned and left for dead along with his siblings, is taken in by Tomu Kusanagi, who nurtures him and discovers that the tangerine cat he so adores is actually a genius who can talk, walk, read, and has even acquired a taste for liquor!





This has 5 minute gag anime has a talking dog, apparently it's based off of some video game or something.  There's no synposis since it's a Gag anime, where crazy stuff happen.  The first episode makes fun of the isekai genre.


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

Cyborg-Kuro-Chan
My favorite old anime that focuses on a Cat that had a crush on a dog and nearly dies protecting it from a crazy scientist that wanted to use him in a robot cat army.  He refuses and now the series is about this scientist trying to do everything he can to kill or brainwash the new cyborg cat, while he tries to hide his new cyborg self and abilities from his very old owners. 
Kuro is just an ordinary cat who only wants to protect his owners who are an old couple that can't fend for themselves. One day while on a date with his girlfriend Pooly who is a dog, he is kidnapped by an evil scientist and turned into a robot. Kuro somehow removes the chip that controlled him and notices that people get scared with his new robotic appearance and that he can now talk like a human. He decides to disguise himself with the skin of a stuffed toy and to continue living as a pet.





Estab-Life Great Escape
I think this came out this January. Oh wait it was this year's Spring.   It has a dog Furry but all he can do is talk but the characters do interact with other animal characters in a couple of episodes.  But other than the anthro sword dog that can only bark, that's it. 
The distant future. After reaching its peak, Earth's population fell into decline. AI was developed to help preserve the species and manage the ecosystem; a grand experiment in human diversity. Through genetic engineering, a diverse array of peoples, including beastfolk, magical beings, and more, was created to live in a diverse city separated into walled "clusters". Each cluster developed a unique culture, befitting of the people that lived there. Their lives, and the system, is continually maintained by the AI to ensure survival.





Mazica Party 
Oh yeah, that's the Mon anime I wanted to talk about the but like the Sumo one, as and year old anime, the episodes are pretty scattered and hard to find.  I like this one too since the Mons talk to the protagonists and other "Tamers" of this anime.
The franchise's story centers on wizards who gather mazica in order to save the world. Junior high school student Kezuru wakes up after a strange dream featuring himself as a wizard, a creature called "mazin," and a mysterious girl. The next day, his friend Kuracchi proudly shows off the newly launched Mazica Party card game. To Kezuru's shock, all the characters drawn in the game's cards are just like the ones in his dream. Meanwhile, Kezuru receives a notification for an event at the major international company Mazica. Intrigued, Kezuru goes to the Mazica Store as directed, only to meet the Mazica CEO himself, Jeff Johns. Johns says, "I have great expectations for you," and hands Kezuru Mazica Gear. On his way back home, Kezuru is attacked by an airship-like creature. Just when he thinks, "this is it!" to himself, his Mazica Gear erupts and a magic book appears. When he scratches a card, he seals a contract with Barunya, a "mazin" creature that is an odd remixed fusion between an airship and a cat. The mysterious girl Anya says Kezuru and those of his ilk will be "the true wizards who save the world." Amid all these mysterious revelations, Kezuru enrolls in the Mazica Academy and engages in Mazica Party card battles alongside his partner mazin


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

Before I go to the manga one and submit the best ones.  I found Tezuka Treasure Island anime movie where the characters are all anthros and the curse of the treasure that happens near the end is that is that it turns the anthros into actual animals when they get too greedy trying to find it.   I can't find a picture and I don't really have much time so I better leave now and submit the best Furry Manga I found before it's too late.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 31, 2022)

The is Bagi: The Monster of Mighty nature which features a fully anthro catgirl, one of the first actually.








						Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

